# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2016 >  >  صحيفة المنبر الثلاثاء 12/04/2016

## ماجد احمد

*
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*مفاجأة: المريخ يتعاقد مع اليوغندي موتيابا من جديد
كشف اليوغندي مايك موتيابا لاعب نادي المريخ السابق والذي يلعب في فيلا اليوغندي أنه تلقى عرضاً من نادي المريخ للعودة له من جديد في فترة التسجيلات التكميلية المقبلة وأعرب موتيابا لوسائل إعلام يوغندية عن سعادته بالعودة مجدداً للمريخ والظهور معه في البطولات الأفريقية مشيراً إلى أنه قدم مستويات مميزة في فترته الأولى مع المريخ برغم الاصابات التي لاحقته في فترته مع المريخ مشيراً إلى أنه وبتألقه مع المريخ تلقى عرضاً مالياً ضخماً من مازيمبي الكنغولي الذي لعب له بعد ذلك قبل أن يعود إلى يوغندا وينضم لنادي فيلا اليوغندي وكشف مايك أن تركيزه في الفترة الأخيرة على أكاديمية كرة القدم الخاصة به جعله يبتعد قليلاً عن أجواء المباريات لكنه سيحرص على العودة سابق مستواه في حال اكتملت خطوة تعاقده مع المريخ في المرحلة المقبلة.
*

----------


## SHAKIRATEYA

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ماجد احمد
					





 أتقوا الله فى المريخ يا هؤلاء محسن ايه وبرهان ايه الناس تمشى لقدام والا ترجع اميال للوراء .. اتقوا الله .. أتقوا الله .. أتقوا الله
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم حبيبنا ماجد على الابداعات

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* â—€عناوين  صـحـيفـة الـمــريـــخ :

âœ¯ في مباراة شهدت مشاركة عدد من المرابطين ,, المريخ يكسب أهلي مدني بهدفي اوكرا وراجي .
âœ¯ ايمال : راض عن الاداء والبرمجه الضاغضه لن تطور المنافسه .
âœ¯ الريال يواجه خطر الخروج من الابطال .
âœ¯ البطل أشرف يتوشح بالذهب ويشرف السودان .
âœ¯ شباب المريخ يكتسح وادي النيل بالتسعه .
âœ¯ الهلال يتفوق علي هلال الفاشر .
âœ¯ السودان في عضوية اكبر لجان الاتحاد الدولي لالعاب القوي .

â—€ عناوين  صـحـيفـة الــصــــدى :

âœ¯ المريخ يحقق المهم امام سيد الاتيام , ويكسب النقاط رغم الارهاق .
âœ¯ استهجان واسع لتصرفات لاعبي أهلي مدني ومدربهم .
âœ¯ برهان ومحسن يعودان للجهاز الفني للمريخ مجددا .
âœ¯ الهلال يكسب الخيالة بالثلاثة واحداث مثيره في المباراة .
âœ¯ فرح خرافي للعشري بالإنتصار على الخيالة .
âœ¯ ايمال يوجه انتقادات لاذعه لبرمجة الممتاز ويشيد بفريقه .
âœ¯ مريخ نيالا يرفض التنازل عن برهان للأحمر.. عضو بلجنة التسيير يجمد نشاطه .

â—€ عناوين صـحـيفـة الــزعــيــم :

âœ¯ المريخ يهزم الإرهاق والحكم وسيد الأتيام .
âœ¯ الإتحاد يتمسك بالبرمجه (المهلكة) ,, والأحمر يعود بعد 24 ساعة لمواجهة مريخ نيالا .
âœ¯ مفاجأة : ايمال يخطط للرحيل بعد مباراة سطيف .
âœ¯ الجهاز الفني للشباب يقدم إستقاله جماعية .
âœ¯ ملكية : التحكيم ضعيف ومستوى الأحمر سيئ .
âœ¯ جابسون يظهر بعد فترة من الغياب .
âœ¯ الإتحاد يجبر المجلس علي تغيير حجوزات الجزائر .
âœ¯ أمير كمال ينضم (لأولمبيوس مونس) وشجع معهم .

â—€ عناوين صـحـيفـة الــزاويــة :

âœ¯ جابسون يعود والأمير يعتذر للجماهير .
âœ¯ المريخ يفوز بالثنائية.. وإستياء من تصرفات الأهلاوية .
âœ¯ مفاجأة : محسن سيد مدرباً عاماً للأحمر .
âœ¯ نجوم الوفاق يفضحون الصحافة الجزائرية .
âœ¯ إغماءات وسط جماهير الهلال .
âœ¯ ايمال : اضعنا فوزا عريضا وهذا هو سبب إنخفاض المستوى .
âœ¯ الهلال يمسح احزان شندي بهلال الفاشر .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يجتاز عقبة الاهلي مدني بهدفين لهدف  - طرد عمر ملكية
  كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 

  فاز المريخ على الاهلي مدني بهدفين  مقابل هدف حيث انتهي الشوط الاول بهدف لكل احرزللمريخ اوكرا وللاهلي فريد  فيما احرز المريخ هدفه الثاني عبر لاعبه راجي ليرتفع المريخ بنقاطه  لـــــ(26) نقطة
الشوط الاول
منذ بدايته و الذي رصته كفرووتر هدد فيه المريخ مرمي الاهلي مدني منذ الدقائق الاولي و شكل خطورة بالغة على مرمي الدش
هدف اول 
في الدقيقة التاسعة احرز اللاعب اوغستين اوكرا الهدف الاول للمريخ مستفيدا  من تمريرة اللاعب بكري المدينة من الرواق الايمن و التي سددها في قلب  المرمي محرزا هدف التقدم
في الدقيقة الثالثة عشر من الحصة الاولي عاد الاهلي لاجواء المواجهة عبر  اللاعب على السيد لكن كرته (هربت) لتجد اللاعب على جعفر ابعدها الى خارج  الملعب 
المريخ عاد مجددا الى اجواء المواجهة و سدد له اللاعب اوكرا كرة مرت فوق العارضة هدفا ضائعا للمريخ .
اصابة مصعب 
تعرض اللاعب مصعب عمر للاصابة في الدقيقة 22 في اصطدام مع احد لاعبي الاهلي مدني لكنه عاد و شارك مع زملائه اللاعبين .
تراجع في مستوى المريخ
تراجع مستوى المريخ في الجزء الاخير من الشوط الاول 
خروج مصعب
اجرى مدرب المريخ تعديلا بخروج اللاعب مصعب المصاب و دخول اللاعب بخيت خميس
هدف التعادل 
احرز اللاعب فريد سيف الدين من تسديدة قوية عادت من المعز قابلها في داخل الشباك هدفا للاهلي مدني
المريخ يلجأ الى التسديد
لجأ المريخ الى الارسال الطويل لضب دفاعات الاهلي لينتهي الشوط الاول  بالتعادل بهدف لكل وفشلت كل المحاولات المريخية في احراز هدف ثاني و كان  لدفاع الاهلي مدني دورا مؤثرا وكبيرا خروج فريقه بالتعادل بهدف لكل 
الشوط الثاني
استهله المريخ مهاجما و الاهلي مدافعا بغرض الحفاظ على نتيجة الشوط الاول  وفي الدقيقة الاولي منه ارسل اللاعب بكري عسية قابلها تراوري لكنها مرت فوق  العارة 
هدف ضائع للمريخ
في الدقيقة السابعة ارسل اللاعب بخيت عكسية قابلها تراوري مرت الى خارج الملعب 
دفاع المريخ لعب بيقظة مع العجب
لعب دفاع المريخ في الجزء الثاني من الحصة الثانية مع اللاعب العجب اخطر نجوم الاهلي على الاطلاق
ابوبكر ينقذ هدفا 
في الدقيقة 18 اطلق اللاعب علاء الدين يوسف لكن الحارس ابوبكر الدش ابعد الخطر عن مرماه
الهدف الثاني للمريخ
احرز اللاعب راجي عبد العاطي الهدف الثاني للمريخ مستفيدا من الكرة التي  حولها راجي في الشباك وسط احتجاج من قبل نجوم الاهلي ومدربهم عمر مكلية و  الذذي تم طرده بعد ان احتد مع المساعد الاول للحكم ليتم اخراجه ومن ثم  يستأنف اللعب 
مشاحنات 
حدثت مشاحنات بين لاعبي الاهلي و المريخ بسبب اعتداء اللاعب اديبولا على  ابراهومة بعد ان تخطاه ليمنح الحكم اللاعب بطاقة صفراء وتلعب الكرة ويتم  تعطيل اللاعب بخيت و يحصل اللاعب على مخالفة لم يستفد منها 
انهيار في الاهلي
حدث انهيار في الاهلي بعد خروج اللاعب نادر عطا 
الاهلي عاد الى اجواء المباراة و اعتمد على الارسال الطويل من اجل الوصول  لشباك المريخ و حصل على مخالفة في الدقيقة 41 لكنه لم يستفد منها 
حاول الاهلي قيادة هجمة خطيرة عبر اللاعب فريد سيف الدين كن راجي كن بالمرصاد
رد المريخ بهجمة في الدقيقة 43 ابعدها فريد لخارج الملعب مية تماس نفذها شمس الفلاح لكنها مرت لخارج الملعب ضربة مرمي
هدف ضائع للاهلي
كاد اللاعب على السيد ان يحرز هدف التعادل لكن المعزكان بالمرصاد 
اصابة شمس الفلاح
تعرض اللاعب مازن للاصابة وتم اسعافه ليعود للمشاركة مع زملائه اللاعبين 
4 دقائق زمن مبدد 
احتسب الحكم 4 دقائق زمن مبدد و كاد فيها ان يضيف اللاعب كوفي هدفا ثالثا  للمريخ لكن كرته مرت فوق العارضه من مدافع الاهلي الذي ابعد الخطر عن مرمي  فريقه لتنتهي المباراة بفوز المريخ على الاهلي مدني بهدفين لهدف .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بلجيكي المريخ: شئ لا يصدق أن تلعب مباراة كل 48 ساعة

 

أبدى البلجيكي لوك ايمال المدير الفني  للمريخ رضائه عن المردود الذي قدمه فريقه في مباراة أهلي مدني مساء  الاثنين والفوز الذي تحقق مبيناً أنه يعرف تماماً أن فريقه لم يظهر بالشكل  المطلوب في المواجهة لكنه وجد العذر للاعبين بسبب الإرهاق الذي تعرضوا له  بعد أن خاضوا مباراة أهلي مدني بعد 48 ساعة فقط من لقاء وفاق سطيف الجزائري  في دوري الأبطال وأبدى المدرب البلجيكي انزعاجه الشديد من البرمجة الضاغطة  مستغرباً من أداء الفريق لمباراة رسمية كل 48 ساعة مشيراً إلى أن هذا  الامر قد يعرض اللاعبين لإصابات متلاحقة وسيؤثر بصورة كبيرة على مستوى  بطولة الدوري الممتاز ويؤدي لعدم تطورها .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*(كورة سودانية) ترصد أهم احداث مباراة المريخ والاهلي ودمدني بـ(الصور) ……..



 




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يهزم سيد الاتيام بثنائية أوكرا وراجي وطرد ملكية



 




 حقق المريخ فوزا صعبا علي الاهلي  ودمدني بهدفين مقابل هدف مساء اليوم بملعبه بأم درمان ضمن مباريات الدوري  الممتاز بعد مباراة مثيرة من الجانبين .. تقدم الغاني اوكرا بالهدف الاول  للمريخ في الدقيقة السابعة من بداية المباراة ليدرك علي السيد التعادل  للاهلي في الدقيقة 30 لينجح راجي عبد العاطي في اضافة الهدف الثاني في  الدقيقة 52 .. وشهدت المباراة احداث مثيرة بطرد عمر ملكية وعدد من اعضاء  الجهاز الفني للاهلي بسبب الاحتجاجات العنيفة والتي امتدت الي عقب نهاية  المباراة .. بالنتيجة يرتفع المريخ برصيده الي 26 نقطة ويتجمد اهلي مدني في  14 نقطة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*إيمال لوك: لم نخرج من البطولة بعد




 


 أكد إيمال أن النتيجة التعادلية التي  انتهت عليها مباراة فريقه أمام الوفاق لا تعني أنه ودّع دوري الأبطال  وأضاف: انتهى النصف الأول وتبقى لنا النصف الحاسم وسنقاتل بشراسة أمام  الوفاق في عقر داره حتى نعود من هناك ببطاقة التأهل وسنكتفي بالمباراة  الوحيدة التي سيخوضها الفريق في الدوري أمام الأهلي وبعد ذلك ستغادر البعثة  للجزائر حتى يستعد من هناك لمباراة الإياب مراهناً على قدرة المريخ في  الفوز على الوفاق في عقر داره حتى يخطف الأحمر بطاقة التأهل للمجموعات ورأى  إيمال أن فريقه كان مسيطراً على الشوط الثاني بصورة جيدة وتمكن من تسجيل  هدف التعادل وكان يمكن أن يسجل أكثر من هدف لولا سوء الطالع الذي لازم  المقدمة الهجومية وأضاف: بمثلما انتهى الشوط الأول بالتعادل بهدفين لكل  نستطيع أن نفعلها في الشوط الثاني ولا نكتفي بالتعادل بل يمكن أن نجبر  الوفاق على قبول الخسارة لأن المباراة بالنسبة لي لم تنته بعد والوفاق لم  يتأهل ولا المريخ ودّع ولذلك لن نرمي المنديل وسنقاتل بشراسة في جولة  الإياب بالجزائر وأنا واثق من أن الأمور ستسير بصورة جيدة لأن المريخ سيكون  في وضع أفضل من الذي كان عليه في مباراة الأمس حتى يفرض الخسارة على  الوفاق في عقر داره وأكد إيمال أنه لا يستطيع أن ينفي أن فريقه كان سيئاً  ولم يقدم ما يشفع له ويجعله مؤهلاً لتحقيق الفوز بعد أن حدثت العديد من  الأمور التي لم تكن متوقعة على الإطلاق مثل الأخطاء الدفاعية والاندفاع  الزائد من أجل حسم المباراة وكل هذه الأشياء استفاد منها وفاق سطيف وحقق  نتيجة التعادل ونستطيع معالجة هذه السلبيات وسنلعب مباراة الإياب ونحن في  ظروف أفضل حتى نحقق النتيجة التي تمنحنا بطاقة التأهل لمجموعات الأبطال .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حضور جماهير متوسذ لمباراة الاهلي مدني 



حرصت اعداد كبيره من انصار المريخ علي الحضور الي القلعة الحمراء لتشجيع فريقها وازالة غبار النتيجه غير المطمئنة لفريقها امام وفاق سطيف.. حيث رفعت الروابط التشجيعية لافتاتها بشكل واضح وارتفعت اصواتها بالهتاف والمساندة .. ووقفت الي جانب لاعبيها طوال مجريات اللعب وحتي الدقيقه الاخيره معلنة عدم رميها المنديل في الدوري الممتاز .. ورفع معنويات لاعبيها قبل الجولة الافريقيه القادمه.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عودة سلمون .. رمانة الوسط 



كانت مباراة الامس و التي كسبها المريخ بهدفين مقابل هدف تحمل فى مجرياتها حدثاً سعيداً لجماهير الاحمر مفاده ان النيجيري سلمون جايسون اصبح جاهزاً لقياده خط الوسط بعد غياب استمر لاكثر من شهرين.
عودة جايسون تعني ان خط الوسط الاحمر سيستعيد شيئاً من بريقه فى الموسم الماضي حيث كان عو العامل الرئيسي فى اداء الزعيم لستة مبارياتوداخل ارضه دون ان تهتز شباكه.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نبض الصفوة
امير عوض
إسترداد الأنفاس

âک…صعوبة مباراة الأمس لم تكن تكمن في قوة الخصيم و لا إرتفاع مستواه الفني بقدر ما تمثلت في طبيعة الظروف التي سبقتها..
âک…فالتعادل مع الوفاق شكل حملا ثقيلا علي عاتق اللاعبين و الجهاز الفني مما جعلهم يدخلون لتلك المواجهة برهق مضاعف مع ضغط شديد تسببت فيه البرمجة المزعجة لمباريات الدوري الممتاز و التي تأتي مواعيدها دوما قبل أن تتمكن الفرق المنافسة قاريا من لملمة أطرافها و معالجة الإرهاق الناتج من لعبها أفريقيا..
âک…و مع أن الفريق لعب بظ¦ظ*% من قوته الأساسية.. إلا أنه تمكن من تحقيق الأهم و هو النقاط..
âک…و إجمال المردود الفني الذي تابعناه لم يكن سيئا.. و لعله ساهم من تخفيض وتيرة الضغط الذي يرزح فيه المريخ هذه الأيام..
âک…و بمعايير الدوري التي ترتكز علي أهمية النقاط.. فقد تأبط الزعيم نقاط المباراة و حافظ علي حظوظه في التتويج ببطولته التي نالها العام السابق و تقدم بذلك خطوات في روليت الدوري نتمني و ندعوا الله أن تكلل بالنجاح في مباراة الخميس القادم و التي ستعيدنا للصدارة مرة أخري بإذن الله.
âک…نبضات أخيرةâک…
âک…منقوصا من خدمات لاعبيه (أمير كمال و عمر بخيت و عنكبة و رمضان عجب و جمال سالم) دخل المريخ مواجهة الأهلي “المحرش” و نال النقاط عنوة و إقتدارا..
âک…الأهلي مدني فريق منظم و يقدم كرة قدم ممتعة.. و ما يشوب أداؤه هو التشنج أمام القمة..
âک…لا مبرر لثورة لاعبي الأهلي و جهازهم الفني لحظة ولوج هدف راجي “التخصصي”.. فمدافع الأهلي كان “مزروعا” داخل خط الستة ياردات و راجي كان خارجها..
âک…راجي عبدالعاطي بات منقذا للفريق بأهدافه الجميلة و القوية..
âک…هكذا ننتظر كابتن الفريق.. قوة و رجوله و بسالة مع مهارة فنية مهولة..
âک…كالعادة.. فهدية المعز محجوب ثابتة في كل مباراة..
âک…لم أفهم سبب الدفع بسالمون في بداية اللقاء.. و الكل يعلم بأنه عائد من فترة توقف طويلة.. و أن من الصعوبة بمكان تجهيزه للحاق بمباراة الرد في الجزائر..
âک…أتمني أن لا يستعجل مستر لوك عودة لاعبه سلمون حتي لا نفقده مجددا..
âک…علاء الدين و عمر بخيت و راجي و ضفر بإمكانهم تقديم خيارات دفاعية أفضل في الوسط المدافع يا خبير..
âک…ما يحيرني أكثر هو تلكؤ الإدارة في تسمية و تعيين مدرب عام وطني للفريق ليكون معينا للمدير الفني و مستشارا له لحظات التبديل و سير المباراة..
âک…تري من يقدم المعلومات عن الفرق المحلية المنافسة للمدرب؟!!
âک…تعيين مدرب عام للفريق من أهم القرارات التي لا يجب التلكؤ فيها أو الإنتظار..
âک…نبضة أخيرةâک…
المريخ بمن حضر.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*برهان تية ومحسن سيد يعودان للعمل في الجهاز الفني للمريخ برفقة ايمال




 
  توصل مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ الى  اتفاق شبه تام مع الكابتن محسن سيد ليعود ليعمل في الجهاز الفني للأحمر في  منصب المدرب المساعد إلى جانب البلجيكي لوك ايمال المدير الفني للفريق  وأبدى محسن موافقة مبدئية على العودة من جديد للجهاز الفني للأحمر وتفاوض  المريخ كذلك مع الكابتن برهان تية ليعود مجدداً ليعمل في الجهاز الفني  للأحمر في منصب المدرب العام بيد أن برهان تية اشترط موافقة ناديه مريخ  نيالا حتى يعود من جديد للجهاز الفني للأحمر ويتوقع أن يعقد مجلس إدارة  نادي المريخ اجتماعاً مهماً اليوم لحسم أمر التعاقد مع برهان ومحسن ليعود  الثنائي ليعملان من جديد في الجهاز الفني للمريخ.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صيحة
موسى مصطفى
عبد الصمد اختار الطريق الخطأ لمعارضة المريخ!!

في التوقيت الذي توحد فيه جميع ابناء المريخ خلف الفريق الاول الذي يستعد لجولة الاياب ضد فريق وفاق سطيف بطل افريقيا 2014 يفتح عبد الصمد صحيفته لعرقلة المريخ من خلال بعض الزوايا تضرب نجوم المريخ بلا رحمه و تضع المتاريس امام احمر السودان و اسد افريقيا الكاسر لمجرد ان تعادل ضد وفاق سطيف .
عبد الصمد هرب من المريخ وتركه لمجرد ان استقالة الاخ جمال الوالي !!
عبد الصمد ضعيف الشخصية لا يقوي على قيادة النادي و بدلا من التصدي للمهمة اختار الهرب و المعارضة حينما اشترى صحيفة الزعيم من جمال الوالي و استغل تلك الصحيفة لنبش مشاكل المريخ !
ان كان عبد الصمد يرغب في خدمة المريخ لم هرب و ترك المريخ يعاني وهو مقبل على مباراة مصيرية امام الاهلي مدني و بسبب هرب عبد الصمد ورفاقه نال المريخ هزيمة من فريق مغمور في الدوري الممتاز بثلاثة اهداف مع الرأفة
دارت الايام وجلس اهل المريخ مع عبد الصمد لتولي المهمة خلفا للوالي ولكن الرجل رفض !!
طالما انك اخي عبد الصمد لا ترغب في خدمة المريخ لماذا تريد تعطيل مسيرته و انت تفتح صحفات صحيفتك للتقيل من ابناء المجلس و نبش مشاكل المريخ و اجراء الحوارات التي لم تجد طريقها وحظها للنشر حينما كنت انت نائبا للوالي .
جماهير المريخ ستقول كلمتها لم يحاول تعطيل مسيرة المريخ .
لم نتوقع ان تصل مرحلة معارضة نائب رئيس المريخ لهذا الحد !!
ان كان عبد الصمد جلس يوما من الايام على مقعد نائب رئيس المريخ وفتح صحيفته لتعطيل المريخ و هي التي تطالب المجلس بالرحيل من الاسلم عليه ان يقفلها بالضبة و المفتاح بدلا من نبش مشاكل المريخ وعرضها للتحليل و اعادة انتاجها بتصريحات لمن هم ضد المريخ.
متفرقات
الاهلي شندي تعثر بالتعادل و كان قريبا من الوصول للشباك
لم نتابع الكرة سوي 10 دقائق ولذا يصعب الحكم على الفريقين و لكننا نثق في رفاق كلتشي في العودة ببطاقة الترشح من غانا
ريكاردو خبير بالكرة الافريقية وهو مؤهل لقيادة الاهلي للمرحلة المقبلة للكونفدرالية
الاهلي شندي ظل يقدمافضل المستويات في بطولته المحببة ونتوقع عودته في الاياب
اخيرا
من الصعب عودة عبد الصمد الى رئاسة المريخ لانه لا يملك قدرات وصفات القيادة
من يهرب عن المريخ ساعة الحارة ما حبابو في ساعة الباردة..!!

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تغريدة واتساب
معاذ ابومؤيد
رجعونا محل ما استلمتونا يا لجنة التسيير
والوضع كل يوم ماشي خطير
••••••••••••••••••••••••••

معقولة بس
دا مريخ السنة الفاتت
دا المريخ الاتغزلت فيه القنوات والمحللين!!!
رجعونا محل ما انقذتونا واتصديتوا للمهمة...
بالله الجبركم منو تتصدوا للمهمة
كان تخلونا في فراغ إداري!!
علي الاقل كنا بنلاقي اعزار لأنفسنا!!
حتوصلونا وين ؟؟
فهمونا بس برواااااقة المسلسل دا عندو نهاية ولاقعادكم في المجلس دا نكاية !!
دروس مجانية في الخرمجة الإدارية!!
كل يوم لازم ننوم حزينين ونشوف البطل يترنح !!
البطل في المسلسل والافلام مابترنح للدرجة دي كمان!!!

••••••••••••••••••••••••••
سيناريو محكم من حضراتكم لاسواء مسلسل مر علي جماهير المريخ!!
بالله الإحساس عندكم بالجمهور معدوم للدرجة دي !!
مكان استلمتوها رجعوها
استلمتوا الدريم تيم بقيادة موسيقار يصنع أجمل الألحان!!
اسه لا ألحان ولا اقوان !!
ومدرب واقف محلك سر
دا لابجدع لابجيب حجار
حتى قراءه الميدان الجمهور بيقراء احسن منو
ماعايزين ندخل في الشأن الفني!!

••••••••••••••••••••••••••
جمهورنا الحضر وفاق سطيف
اختفى بعنترياتكم وتعنتكم!!!
بالله انتو قاعدين تحضروا الكورة دي معانا...
وشايفين اللت والعجن دا
فريق ناقص ثلاثة لاعبين ومدرب من الموسم السابق يصل لمرحلة مايعرف يطلع باص؟؟
ولاعبين نص لعبهم رمية تماس!!
بالله رجعونا محل ما استلمتونا...
اسه دا يسموه شنو..
مرات بجيني احساس انو دي كاميرا خفية معمولة لينا!!
انتو شفتو مريخ السنة الفاتت يالجنة التسيير؟؟
بالله اسه دا ماسبب يخليكم تغادروا!!
انتو مكنكشين لشنو ادوني اجابه منطقيه
اعملو انتخابات وانزلو انتو زاتكم فيها لو فزتو نبارك ليكم وبعديها نكون علي قناعه تامه انو صوتنا غلط!!
لكن تقعدو كدى تعيين ونحن مضايقين !!!
حاره والله
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
حيجينا واحد ناطي ويقول دا اهلي مدني الغلب فريق المريخ السنة الفاتت في الكاملين ولجنة التسيير ذنبها شنو؟؟
حاقول ليه علي الاقل السنة الفاتت مبارياتنا الأفريقية وعروضنا كانت كافية لاشباع رغبات المدرج
لكن اسه لا افريقية ولامحلية
بالله عليكم ترجعونا محل استلمتونا!!
ماتتلم علينا مصايب كتيرة
فقر مالي وفقر إداري ولعيبة مخهم اتفرمت مع لوك ايمال...
وإدارة رضيانة تلعب بعد أربعة وعشرين ساعة ورضيانة تشوف الركل والرفس وحكم ضعيف امامها وعنتريات ملكية ولاعبي اهلي مدني !!!
لو ماوقفتوا حكام صلاح ديل كل مباراة حتشيلوا لاعب بالنقالة!!

••••••••••••••••••••••••••
عذبتونا وجننتونا
في المدرج!!
واللعيبة في الميدان حالتهم تغني عن التعليق...
معسكر مصر دا كان فيه شنو !!!
خليكم واضحين معانا ومع اللعيبة
فهمونا نحن غلط ولا انتو صاااح
خليتو الفريق ذي حلة الملاح !!
لابنشوف لي كورة ممرحلة
ولا اقوان تدينا شوية امل في الحال ينصلح!!!

••••••••••••••••••••••••••
لحدي اسه ماقادرين تقتنعوا انو الفريق محتاج لمساعد مدرب وطني فاااااهم كورة!!
ومحتاجين لدائرة كرة تصحح الاخطاء في السبورة!!
عايزين تخلو الفريق في يد الرموت الشامل!!
العلة معروفة والداء معروف عايزين تجملوا صورتكم وتحفظوا تاريخ ينفعكم الحقو القطاع الرياضي وخليكم واقعيين!!
مجاملات علي حساب الجمهور الغلبان !!
ورامين راسكم مع توجيهات الاعلام !!
مريخنا دا مخيف!!
يارب ينستر مع سطيف...
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
ختاما
ارحمونا يرحمكم الله
ومحل مالقيتونا رجعونا
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
ونحن علي المدرج بس نحنا ما نحنا
ومريخنا مامريخنا
ولجنتكم غطست حجرنا
وحتطير الجمهور من مدرجنا
ومحل مالقيتونا رجعونا
واتخذوا قرارت ترجع جمهورنا للمدرج.....
ومدرجنا امس انضم اليه شفت من الميدان عشان يعتذر علي اللي كان ناس الالتراس فجاءة لقو امير كمال
وحلف ليهم دخانكم ماكان سبب في الأقوان
تاني الناس الاتهمت الالتراس تشوف ليها حجة !!
شكرا امير كمال بس جيتك للمدرج كملهاا وانستر لينا في الجزائر وتكون فعلا كفرت عن غلطاتك
سلمنا المباراة بس نظيفة وتاني العفو والعافية..

•••••••••••••••••••••••••
خارج النص
النقل التلفزيوني كالعادة الصورة سادة ياسادة...
الالوان ضاعت مع النيلين !!
والكوره ذاتها مامعروفة ملعوبة وين!!
صورتكم تعبانة ونقل المباريات غلبكم عديل ياالنيلين !!

••••••••••••••••••••••••
همسة اخيرة
ماعايزين نفتح موضع مدير النادي
الآن!!!
واجلناه ليوم تاني
عشان نجيب تغريدة مفصلة
من عدة مصادر!!!
عشان الحصل في البوابات ماحيمر مرور الكرام!!
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
وصية اخيرة للإدارة
ماتضيعونا ومحل ما استلمتونا رجعونا!!
دا مامريخنا البنعرفو ....
شكرا لللاعبين...
شكرا للجمهور...
شكرا الالتراس
ومبروك الاهداف الجات !!
لكن شكلو كدة مجلسنا في حالة ثبات عميق
اصحى يابريش
المريخ ضائع مع صاحب السبعة صنائع!!
العلاج في يدكم وانتو عاملين رايحين!!

لنا عودة لكل شخص مفتكر المريخ ملك ليه والناس المنفردين بالقرارات !!
في ناس شقيانه عشان مريخنا يكون في العلالي
وفي ناس مرضانه عايزين يظهرو لو في الرادي
بس يشوفوكم كيف!!!!

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بالمرصاد
الصادق مصطفى الشيخ
اليسع يغتال المريخ

نستميح القارئ عذرا بقطع مقالات سقوط همد وانتخابات الخرطوم للغوص فيما يدور ويجرى بنادى المريخ فالاز مة المالية الطاحنة التى يعانى منها المريخ ويتوقع ان تثير فى اروقته حربا بلا هوادة عندما يتكشف حجم الفوضى والفساد الذى سيضرب ان لم يكن قد ضرب المرفق الاحر المهم فلا يعقل ان تقول لجنة التسيير ان دعما مقدرا من فلان وفرتكان والدولة قد استلمته وبالمقابل تتكشف الازمة التى يعلن عنها بعض منسوبى اللجنة وتكون ظاهرة وجليه لدرحة تمرد بعض اللاعبين
لا نريد ان نعود للمربع الاول ونسال اين ذهبت الاموال؟
فلن نجد اجابة وسيقال لنا ان منصرفات التمرين والمعسكر ومباراة الصف الثالث مع المقاصة وديون للطيران والفنادق وهلمجرا لكن نريد ان نقول كيف سيدير هؤلا المريخ وفى جعبته استحقاق افريقى باسم السودان امام وفاق سطيف وحتى لو سلمنا جدلا بمعطيات صعوبة تاهل المريخ كما يرى المراقبون وتدل المعطيات المماثلة
لماذا يروج مجلس شباب اليسع صديق التاج للتمديد للجنة التسيير التى لو لها ذدرة من الاحساس بالمسئولية لتقدمت باستقالتها وتركت لاهل الشان فرصة النفكير فى كيفية تجاوز عقبة الوفاق المعروف لديهم
ولكنا نتساءل لمصلحة من يستمر هؤلاء حتى لو تاهل المريخ كما يشاع فالذى فشل فى رصد اموال التسجيلات السابقة ودفع مستحقات اللاعبين وعقد الجمعية العمومية وفق اختصاص مقرون على التعيين وبند اساسى ثبت ان اللجنة غير قادرة على انجازه لنقص فى معرفتها وقدرة اعضاؤها او عدم قناعة بالديمقراطية اصلا او انتظارا ليتفرغ احد الممسكين على مفاصل اللجنة والوزارة والدولة ليتمكن من اختيار معاونيه او قل مدراء اقسام شركته الى يهرب منها حين الخسائر وتراوده العودة عند التسجيلات والاعداد الخارجى الذى يسمح له بمزاولة نشاط تجارى وسياسى يدر عليه المليارات بالتحايل حتى على الاوربيون بمباريات مع انديتهم والدفع لهم بما يكفى من تشييد ثلاثة مدن رياضية للمباراة الاعدادية الواحدة
عموما المريخ اذا استمر بنهجه الحالى وذهب للجزائر بصورته تلك فلن تبقى نيران الاحتقان شيئا فيه والاولى عندى برفع لجنة التسيير يدها عن فريق الكرة وتكوين لجنة بعد تصعيدهم اى قادة التسيير واعتبارهم لجنة لتدارس امر ثيام الانتخابات قبل التسجيلات على ان لا يترشح احدهم لاى من المقاعد الخصصة لمجلس الادارة
مرصد اخير
اذا كان اليسع يعتبر ان ونسى باقدميته فى مجلس الشباب والرياضة له حق البقاء واختيار الوقت المناسب للاستقالة فهو واهم لان اقالته حينها ستكون قاسية ومكلفة لانها اختيار الجماهير وليس سواهم فاذا سخطت هذه الجموع فى وجه احد فاعلم ان الطوفان قادم واسال من قالوا فى وجهه خذ ملياراتك المريخ غتى بشعبه فاى منقلب ستنقلب ايها اليسع العنيد
دمتم والسلام


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاتحاد العام: المريخ والخرطوم يستحقان العقوبة



 


اشار الاتحاد السوداني لكرة  القدم ان ناديي مريخ نيالا والخرطوم الوطني يستحقان العقوبات بعد رفضهما  اداء مباراتهما في الدوري الممتاز باستاد المريخ بحجة تأخر الزمن بعد ان  ساهمت ظروف عدم اخطار نادي المريخ بقيام المباراة علي ملعبه حيث كان من  الممكن ان تقام المباراة عند التاسعة مساء والقانون يمنح الاتحاد الحق في  ذلك..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مفاجأة: المريخ يتعاقد مع اليوغندي موتيابا من جديد



 



  كشف اليوغندي مايك موتيابا لاعب نادي  المريخ السابق والذي يلعب في فيلا اليوغندي أنه تلقى عرضاً من نادي المريخ  للعودة له من جديد في فترة التسجيلات التكميلية المقبلة وأعرب موتيابا  لوسائل إعلام يوغندية عن سعادته بالعودة مجدداً للمريخ والظهور معه في  البطولات الأفريقية مشيراً إلى أنه قدم مستويات مميزة في فترته الأولى مع  المريخ برغم الاصابات التي لاحقته في فترته مع المريخ مشيراً إلى أنه  وبتألقه مع المريخ تلقى عرضاً مالياً ضخماً من مازيمبي الكنغولي الذي لعب  له بعد ذلك قبل أن يعود إلى يوغندا وينضم لنادي فيلا اليوغندي وكشف مايك أن  تركيزه في الفترة الأخيرة على أكاديمية كرة القدم الخاصة به جعله يبتعد  قليلاً عن أجواء المباريات لكنه سيحرص على العودة سابق مستواه في حال  اكتملت خطوة تعاقده مع المريخ في المرحلة المقبلة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مناجيرا البرتغالي يرصد ثلاثي وفاق سطيف أمام المريخ



 



  ذكرت صحيفة الشروق الجزائرية أن إدارة  وفاق سطيف تلقت عرضاً من نادي مناجيرا برتغاليا للتعاقد مع ثلاثي أمادا  وداغواو وجحنيط وذكرت الصحيفة أن المناجير البرتغالي كان حاضرا السبت  الماضي في ملعب أم درمان في مباراة الوفاق والمريخ من أجل معاينة ثلاثة  لاعبين من الوفاق السطايفي، ويتعلق الأمر باللاعب الدولي الملغاشي أمادا،  لاعب إفريقيا الوسطى داغولو وكذا صانع الألعاب جحنيط أكرم، حيث لعب الثلاثي  من البداية وقدم أداء كبيرا، خاصة داغولو الذي كان وراء هدفي الوفاق في  مرمى المريخ ، وكان للمناجير البرتغالي لقاء بنائب رئيس الوفاق سنساوي بعد  المواجهة، في انتظار مستجدات جديدة في الأيام المقبلة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في دائرة الضوء

 هكذا الاندية الكبرى




 

حافظ محمد أحمد

 الأندية الكبيرة لا تترك شيئاً للظروف  والأهلي القاهري أصدق مثال ، فنادي القرن بكل تأريخه وإرثه وبطولاته عندما  أوقعته القرعة مع الشباب التنزاني أخذ الأمور مأخذ الجد فكانت الاتصالات  بين القاهرة وتنزانيا متواصلة وغادر وفد المقدمة مبكراً ورتب لكل شئ فكانت  النتيجة الجيدة التي وضعت أبناء القلعة الحمراء على مشارف المجموعات، بينما  تعاملت لجنة التسيير هنا في المريخ بفقه المتاح وأرسلت الفريق إلى القاهرة  في معسكر فاشل زاده لاعبون محبطون تسلموا رواتبهم ومستحقاتهم على الصحف  فقط وكانت لغة التهديد والوعيد حاضرة فكانت المحصلة منطقية وتعادل بطعم  الكونفدرالية.
بمنطق كرة القدم المريخ خارج دور الأبطال فاستقبال هدفين على أرضك يعني أن  مهمتك تلامس سقف المستحيل فالمنافس سيلعب بأريحية تامة لتعدد فرصه وسهولة  تحقيق هدفه ولكن متي كانت كرة القدم أسيرة للمنطق فقط ، وما حدث للاتحاد  السعودي أمام سونغنام الكوري في العام 2004 في دوري أبطال آسيا يؤكد أن  الاجتهاد إذا تكامل مع التوفيق فستكون الغلبة لمنطقه، استقبلت شباك العميد  ثلاثة أهداف كاملة وغادر إلى سيول تحت شعار المستحيل ليس اتحاديًا فتمكن من  تحقيق الفوز بخماسية كاملة جعلته سيداً لآسيا. 
نتيجة الاتحاد تعكس الجدية والإصرار والعمل الجاد على تحقيق الأهداف ،  المريخ ليس الاتحاد في وقته ولكن وفاق سطيف ليس بالمنافس الشرس الذي لا  يقهر ، المريخ قادر على إحراز هدف بالجزائر فالمساحات التي ضاقت على العقرب  ستتسع هناك في سطيف. 
ويمكن للمريخ أن يخرج بنتيجة تضعف منطق الكرة أكثر من ضعف الهلال إذا تعامل  أهل المريخ بجدية كاملة وأصلح عطار الجدية والشفافية ما أفسدته لجنة  التسيير التي تركت كل شئ للظروف وقذفت بالفريق في آتون الأبطال بفريق يفتقر  للكثير .
المحصلة ستكون تقهقراً للكونفدرالية إن سادت لغة عبد التام وصحبه الذين  تركوا مسئولياتهم وتفرغوا للهجوم على المدرب واللاعبين ، صحيح أن لوك لم  يدر المباراة كما ينبغي وافتقد فريقه اللمسة التدريبية واعتمد كل الموسم  على إمكانيات بعض اللاعبين وخبرتهم الكبيرة .
المريخ سيهبط للكونفدرالية إن تواصل تراجع عدد من اللاعبين بالصورة التي  شهدناهم عليها بالقلعة الحمراء أمس الأول .الكرة لا تعرف المستحيل ولكن  استباق الأحداث والانجراف وراء مخذلي عطالة الدوري المحلي وغرقي النيل ستضع  المريخ أمام الأندية الصاعدة لدور الستة عشر مكرر في الكونفدرالية .
الفرصة ما تزال موجودة حتى وإن ضاقت مساحتها وباب الأمل ما يزال موارباً  ولكن يمكن أن نغلقه إن واصلت لجنة التسيير تعاملها الساذج مع مرحلة مهمة من  البطولة سيما وأن المنافس مهما كان ضعف دفاعه وحارسه غير أنه يملك خبرة  المواعيد الكبيرة واستفاد من إخفاقات الموسم الماضي ووضع كل بيضه في سلة  الأبطال هذا الموسم بعد ضياع موسمه المحلي .
أضواء
الكونفدرالية ليست سهلة كما يعتقد البعض وميز الكاف الصاعدين بأداء جولة  الإياب الحاسمة على ملاعبهم .ولكن الحديث يبدو سابقاً لأونه فبطاقة الترشح  ما تزال في الملعب وسيحسمها الإصرار والعزيمة والروح القتالية والإعداد  النفسي والبدني الجاد .
على المريخاب ألا يشتتوا أذهان لاعبيهم وألا يتعاملوا بالقطعة كما فعل غرقي  النيل وضحايا الدور الأول من البطولة الأفريقية الذين مزقتهم الخلافات  وشتت شملهم وأخرجت العافية من أجسادهم وفرقتهم شيعاً وأحزابا .
الكادرينال ومجلس الهوان وإعلام الضلال جعلوا الهلال لقمة سائغة أمام أضعف  أندية الممتاز وبات مقياس ضعف الأندية يقاس بنتائج مبارياتها مع الأزرق وأي  فريق لم يستطع استثمار فرصته واستغلال تواضع الهلال فمكانه دوري الدرجة  الأولي .
على الأهلة وضع ألسنتهم في أفواههم وتنقيطنا بالسكات ولا نريد منهم حتى  الماء البارد، ومتابعة رفاق راجي في سطيف وإن لم يتحقق المراد فعليهم  مشاهدة العقرب في ثاني بطولات الكاف .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*محي الدين عبد التام:  آن الأوان لتحديد موعد الجمعية العمومية ولا معسكر خارجي بعد اليوم       







 قال محي الدين عبد التام نائب  الأمين العام لمجلس إدارة نادي المريخ إن النتيجة السيئة التي انتهت عليها  مباراة الفريق أمام وفاق سطيف أمس الأول لا تعني أن الفريق كان سيئاً  لافتاً إلى أن الأحمر قدم مباراة كبيرة وتفوق على منافسه الجزائري بصورة  واضحة وكان يستحق نتيجة أفضل من تلك التي انتهت عليها المباراة لولا  الأخطاء الفردية والتحكيمية وشدد عبد التام على ضرورة تقديم مجلس منتخب على  وجه السرعة ليتولى المسئولية في المرحلة المقبلة وقال إنه آن الأوان  لانعقاد الجمعية العمومية, ورأى عبد التام أن المباريات الرسمية في مسابقة  الدوري الممتاز كانت أفضل بكثير من المعسكرات الخارجية لأنها تجهّز الفريق  بشكل أفضل وتحقق له عائداً مادياً يستفيد منه في حل أي مشكلة تواجه تحضير  الفريق للمباريات الأفريقية عكس المعسكرات التي تكلّف الكثير من المال ولا  تحقق نفس درجة الجاهزية التي تحققها المعسكرات الخارجية وأضاف: استفدنا من  الدرس ولا معسكرات بعد الآن بل سنركّز بصورة كبيرة على مباريات الدوري  الممتاز باعتبارها أفضل إعداد للاستحقاقات الأفريقية وكنا نعتقد أن المعسكر  الخارجي سيأتي بنتائج جيدة وسيساعد المريخ على تقديم الأفضل وتحقيق نتيجة  مميزة أمام الوفاق لكن يبدو أن حساباتنا لم تكن دقيقة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
  فرح خرافي لمدرب الهلال بالانتصار على الخيالة




 



  ظهر المصري طارق العشري المدير الفني  للهلال في غاية السعادة والفرح بعد فوز فريقه العريض على هلال الفاشر أمس  حيث أظهر المدرب المصري فرحاً خرافياً وظل يحتفل بصورة جنونية عقب كل هدف  يحرزه الهلال في شباك الخيالة بل ذهب أبعد من ذلك واتجه للجماهير عقب الهدف  الثالث وأشار لها بأن الهلال رجع لمستواه المعهود واستعاد عافيته بالفوز  العريض على الخيالة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*على ذمة عالم النجوم ..اشتباكات داخل مدرجات استاد الهلال





 

كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 

 ذكرت عالم النجوم فيي عددها الصادر  اليوم ان اشتباكات قد حدثت داخل مدرجات استاد الهلال بين بعض الجماهير امس و  كاد الامر ان يتطور الى ضرب بالايدي لولا تدخل بعض العقلاء الذين فضوا  الاشتباكات بجانب بعض الهتافات ضد اعضاء مجلس الادارة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*امير كمال بين الجماهير ويعتذر لهم عن اداءه في مباراة الوفاق







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يفوز بصعوبة على الأهلي مدني في الدوري السوداني



كووورة - بدر الدين بخيت

افلت المريخ من كمين ضيفه العنيد الأهلي مدني بالفوز عليه 2-1، في المباراة التي اقيمت اليوم الإثنين، على إستاد المريخ بمدينة أم درمان، ضمن الأسبوع 16 من الدوري السوداني الممتاز لكرة القدم.

أحرز أهداف المريخ الغاني أوكرا في الدقيقة 9 وراجي عبد العاطي في الدقيقة 68، بينما سجل فريد سيف الدين هدف الأهلي مدني.

عدل المدير الفني للمريخ البلجيكي لوك إيمَل في التشكيلة التي خاضت مباراة وفاق سطيف الجزائري السبت الماضي بدوري ابطال أفريقيا، فشارك الدولي السوداني المعز محجوب في حراسة المرمى ومحمد شمس الفلاح في الظهير الأيمن والنيجيري سالمون جابسون لأول مرة في مباراة له رسمية منذ بداية الموسم، إلى جانب الغاني أوكرا.

في الدقيقة 9، نجح المريخ بإصرار لاعبيه في الوصول لمرمى الأهلي مدني بتسجيل الهدف الأول الذي ناله أوكرا، مستفيدا من كرة عكسها المهاجم المزعج بكري المدينة.

رد الأهلي بسرعة من تسديدتين لمصعب العجب وعلي السيد، لكن المعز صدهما، في المقابل سدد قائد المريخ راجي الكرة وتصدى لها الحارس الدَش.

أدرك الأهلي التعادل في الدقيقة 36 عن طريق فريد سيف الدين من مخالفة خارج الصندوق.

في الشوط الثاني، اضاف راجي الهدف الثاني في الدقيقة 68.

وأضاع المهاجم الموهوب علي السيد فرصة إدراك التعادل للأهلي مدني، حين إنفرد بالحارس المعز ولكنه سدد الكرة ضعيفة.

الفوز رفع رصيد المريخ إلى 26 نقطة ولديه عدد من المباريات المؤجلة، بينما تجمد رصيد الأهلي عند 14 نقطة، وهي أول خسارة له في آخر 5 مباريات.






*

----------


## SHAKIRATEYA

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

برهان تية ومحسن سيد يعودان للعمل في الجهاز الفني للمريخ برفقة ايمال




 
  توصل مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ الى  اتفاق شبه تام مع الكابتن محسن سيد ليعود ليعمل في الجهاز الفني للأحمر في  منصب المدرب المساعد إلى جانب البلجيكي لوك ايمال المدير الفني للفريق  وأبدى محسن موافقة مبدئية على العودة من جديد للجهاز الفني للأحمر وتفاوض  المريخ كذلك مع الكابتن برهان تية ليعود مجدداً ليعمل في الجهاز الفني  للأحمر في منصب المدرب العام بيد أن برهان تية اشترط موافقة ناديه مريخ  نيالا حتى يعود من جديد للجهاز الفني للأحمر ويتوقع أن يعقد مجلس إدارة  نادي المريخ اجتماعاً مهماً اليوم لحسم أمر التعاقد مع برهان ومحسن ليعود  الثنائي ليعملان من جديد في الجهاز الفني للمريخ.



 أسوأ إتفاق يا ناس المجلس .. حقو تعلنوا الجمعية العمومية وتخلوا موضوع  التدريب للمجلس القديم .. محسن مدرب عاطل ولا يضيف للزعيم شيئا .. تانى أقول اتقوا الله فى المريخ يا سيد أسامه .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الامير يفاجئ النيل شندي ويتعادل معه 

،  أفسد الأمير البحراوي فرحة مضيفه النيل شندي المعنوية من فوزه الاول   والتاريخي الأسبوع الماضي على المتصدر، بخروجه متعادلا معه 2-2، مساء   الإثنين، بمدينة شندي شمال السودان.

ارتفع رصيد النيل إلى 13 نقطة، والأمير الى 7 نقاط.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الهلال يعود للانتصارات في الدوري السوداني

كووورة - بدر الدين بخيت

عاد فريق الهلال المتصدر الى سكة الإنتصارات، بعد فوزه على هلال الفاشر المتذيل بنتيجة 3-0، في المباراة التي اقيمت اليوم الإثنين، على إستاد الفائز، ضمن مباريات الاسبوع 13 من الدوري السوداني الممتاز لكرة القدم.

احرز اهداف الهلال أبو عاقلة عبد الله في الدقيقة 7، والبديل مدثر كاريكا (77)، ومحمد عبد الرحمن (85).

كان الهلال خسر في الاسبوع الماضي امام مضيفه الوافد الجديد النيل شندي 2-3، وكانت الخسارة الأولى للفريق هذا الموسم.

خاض الهلال المباراة بتشكيلة معظمها من الشباب والبدلاء، وشهدت عودة لاعب المحور نصر الدين الشغيل.

منذ الدقائق الاولى، سعى الهلال لإحراز أهداف مبكرة، وكان له ما اراد بعد كرة عكسها الظهير الايمن أطهر فشتتها الدفاع دون تركيز ليقابلها ابوعاقلة ويسدد بقوة محرزا الهدف الاول في الدقيقة 7.

بعد دقيقة، كاد هلال الفاشر يعادل النتيجة من تسديدة قوية لوليد حمدان، لكن الحارس يونس تألق وحول التسديدة الزاحفة لركلة زاوية.

ولم يتمكن الهلال من السيطرة على المباراة بنسبة اكبر، إلا بعد مرور 20 دقيقة.

وشهدت الدقيقة 23 تسديدة من أطهر من ضربة حرة، قبل أن يعود حارس هلال الفاشر عاصم حميدة ويصد تسديدة محمد عبد الرحمن.

وفي الدقيقة 27، مرت رأسية المدافع عمار الدمازين فوق المرمى بقليل من عكسية أطهر، وأهدى ولاء الدين من مركز الجناح الايسر كرة عالية لوليد علاء الدين المتمركز داخل الصندوق في مواجهة المرمى المكشوف لكنه سددها "على الطائر" مرت بجوار القائم الأيمن في الدقيقة 40.

وختم هلال الفاشر هجمات الشوط الأول في الدقيقة 43، من تسديدة زاحفة من البديل عبد العليم وايضا تألق يونس في تحويلها لركنية.

وفي الشوط الثاني سيطر الهلال على المباراة بشكل مطلق، بعد التبديلات، وظهر بشكل هجومي خطير ونجح في إضافة الهدف الثاني عن طريق مدثر كاريكا.

وجاء الهدف الثالث عن طريق محمد عبد الرحمن في الدقيقة 85 مستفيدا.

الفوز رفع رصيد الهلال الى 31 نقططة متربعا على صدارة الترتيب، وتجمد رصيد هلال الفاشر عند 7 نقاط وتأزم موقفه كثيرا في ذيل الترتيب.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* â—„> عناوين الصحف العالـمية والعربية :

* لاس بالماس يواصل انتصاراته ويصعق ديبورتيفو في الليجا
* صلاح يقود روما للتعادل الإيجابي أمام بولونيا في الدوري الايطالي
* مدرب فولفسبورج يستدرج ريال مدريد ويرفض المؤامرة التحكيمية
* إحصائيات زيدان تدعم ريال مدريد قبل موقعة الحسم
* خيتافي يُقيل مدربه قبل مواجهة ريال مدريد في الدوري الإسباني
* فيرمايلين مدافع برشلونة يتعرض لاصابة قبل مواجهة أتلتيكو مدريد
* بلان: سنواصل الارتقاء بمستوانا حتى نصبح أبطالا لأوروبا
* بلان يدعم إبراهيموفيتش قبل مواجهة مانشستر سيتي
* إبراهيموفيتش: ولدت كبيرًا وسأموت صغيرًا 
* ميسي والعاطل مورينيو الأعلى دخلاً في العالم 
* مانشستر سيتي يفقد مدافعه البلجيكي كومباني أمام باريس سان جيرمان
* جيلافوجي: فولفسبورج سيرُد على إعلان الحرب من ريال مدريد
* أتلتيكو مدريد يستعيد مدافعه سافيتش قبل موقعة برشلونة
* بشكتاش يعبر بورصا سبور بثلاثية في الدوري التركي
* ريو آفي يفوز على فيتوريا جيماريش في الدوري البرتغالي
* روني يعود مجددًا مع شباب مانشستر يونايتد
* أوسكار يؤكد جاهزية لاعبي تشيلسي لإقناع كونتي
* مانشستر يونايتد ينضم للصراع على كوستاس مانولاس مدافع روما
* روما يرغب في التعاقد مع إيفانوفيتش مدافع تشيلسي
* نائب رئيس الفيفا السابق يعترف بفضيحة الرشوة 
* الكاميروني إيتو يحلم بتدريب انتر ميلان 24 ساعة
* باليرمو الايطالي يقيل مدربه ويستعين ببالارديني مجدداً
* الاتحاد الإيطالي يحسم مصير إيقاف هيجواين خلال أيام
* ليفربول يقترب من البولندي زيلنسكي لاعب أودينيزي الإيطالي
* صفحة الهلال .. اولبرايتون: ليستر سيتي يستطيع تحمل الضغط للفوز باللقب

=====

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* âœ” â—„ مفـكـرة اليـوم  :



â—„ دوري أبطال أوروبا - اياب ربع النهائي :

* مانشستر سيتي - إنجلترا (-- : --) باريس سان جيرمان - فرنسا الساعة: 21:45 .. القناة: beIN Sports 1

* ريال مدريد - أسبانيا (-- : --) فولفسبورج - ألمانيا الساعة: 21:45 .. القناة: beIN Sports 2

..................................................  .....

â—„ كأس خادم الحرمين الشريفين - السعودية  - ربع النهائي  :

* االرائد (-- : --) الاهلي الساعة: 19:05 .. القناة: ام بي سي الرياضية 1

* المجزل (-- : --) الهلال الساعة: 19:05 .. القناة: ام بي سي الرياضية 2

* النصر (-- : --) العروبة الساعة: 21:00 .. القناة: ام بي سي الرياضية 2

* الاتحاد (-- : --) الحزم الساعة: 21:00 .. القناة: ام بي سي الرياضية 3

==========

âœ” â—„ نـتـائج مباريـات الامـس :

â—„ الدوري السوداني - الأسبوع 13 :

* الهلال (3 : 0) هلال الفاشر
* النيل شندي (2 : 2) الامير البحراوي
* الأهلي مدني (1 : 2) المريخ
..................................................  .....

â—„ الدوري الإسباني - الأسبوع 31 :

* ديبورتيفو لاكورونا (1 : 3) لاس بالماس

..................................................  .....

â—„ الدوري الإيطالي - الأسبوع 32 :

* روما (1 : 1) بولونيا

=====

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* عمر ملكية: فريقي لم يكن يستحق الخسارة أمام المريخ
 
 
أكد  عمر ملكية مدرب أهلي مدني أن فريقه اجتهد وقدم أداءً مقنعاً ولم يكن يستحق  الخسارة أمام المريخ الذي لم يكن في وضعية أفضل من الأهلي حتى يكسب النقاط  الثلاث وأضاف: الحقيقة التي لا يستطيع أن ينكرها أحد أن المريخ كان سيئاً  للغاية ولم يقدم مستوىً فنياً مقنعاً ولذلك النتيجة من وجهة نظري لا تعبّر  على الإطلاق عن واقع المباراة وعن مردود الفريقين لأن الأهلي كان هو الأفضل  والأجدر بالنصر وتابع: صحيح أن المريخ كسب النقاط الثلاث لكن الواقع يؤكد  بأن مستواه كان متواضعاً للغاية وبالتالي الواجب يفرض على الجهاز الفني  للمريخ أن يعمل بجدية كبيرة في المرحلة المقبلة من أجل معالجة كل السلبيات  وتقديم الفريق بشكل مقنع في المباراة الأفريقية أمام وفاق سطيف لأن مباراة  الإياب ستكون صعبة للغاية سيما وأن الوفاق فريق كبير وسيستفيد من عاملي  الأرض والجمهور في جولة الإياب.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* مدرب معروف: اقامة المريخ لمعسكر اعدادي بالعلمة خطأ كبير
 
 
   ذكر مدرب معروف ان اتجاه المريخ لاقامة معسكر اعدادي قصير بالعلمة  الجزائرية قبل مواجهة وفاق سطيف في اياب دور الستة عشر من دوري ابطال  افريقيا يعتبر خطأ كبير .. واوضح ان مدينة العلمة تبعد عن مدينة سطيف 8  كيلو متر فقط وسيساهم في كشف جميع اوراقه للوفاق .. لذلك نطالبه بعقد  معسكره في العاصمة الجزائر.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وكفى 
اسماعيل حسن
من أين أبدأ

* والله العظيم لا أدري من أين أبدأ حديثي عن مباراة المريخ أمس الأول أمام فرقة التمثيل المسرحية الجزائرية (الوفاق) في ذهاب دور الـ16 لبطولة الأندية الأفريقية!.
* أأبدأ من الصفوة العظام الذين كانوا كعادتهم في مثل هذه المناسبات العظيمة في الميعاد.. وملأوا مدرجات القلعة الحمراء من عصراً بدري بأزيائهم الحمراء والصفراء في مشهد بديع سر الناظرين؟.
* أم أبدأ من التيفو (الفائق الجمال) الذي شكّلت ألوانه مجموعات رائعة لحظة دخول اللاعبين إلى أرض الملعب قبل بداية الشوط الأول، ثم قبل بداية الشوط الثاني (التيفو المضيء) رغم أن الفريق كان وقتها خاسراً 1/2..؟
* أم من التشكيلة الغريبة التي بدأ بها المستر لوك إيميال المباراة حيث أجلس تراوري الجاهز على الكنبة وأشرك عنكبة الما جاهز؟.
* أم أبدأ بالتبديلات الأغرب التي فاجأنا بها في الشوط الثاني حين أخرج أفضل لاعبينا كوفي وثاني أفضل لاعبينا عمر بخيت وأبقى على نجوم أسوأ منهما بكثير؟.
* أم من أمير وعنكبة وبكري وراجي الذين ظهروا في هذه المباراة بشكل غريب لم نألفه منهم؟.
* أم من التحكيم البتسواني المرتشي الذي لم يتحرّج من ظلمنا على عينك يا تاجر، وفي أرضنا وأمام ناظرينا وكأنه (مدفوع القيمة)!.
* تباً له ولمن رشاه.. تباً له.
* احتسب هذا التحكيم الكارثة هدفاً لفرقة التمثيل المسرحية من تسلل واضح لا يفوت حتى على من بعينه حول!.
* واحتسب ثلاث دقائق بدلاً عن الزمن الضائع في الشوط الثاني مع أنه لا يقل عن سبع دقائق.
* أم أنسى هذه المباراة تماماً ولا أعود إليها إلا بمقدار ما يفيد المريخ في مباراته الدورية اليوم أمام أهلي مدني ومباراة الرد أمام فرقة التمثيل الجزائرية في أرضها يوم 19 القادم؟.
* قال الزميل المحلل العالمي الرشيد المهدية بفم مليان قبل عدة سنوات: إن المريخ لا يهزمه إلا المريخ، في إشارة واضحة إلى أن الأصل فيه أن ينتصر، ولكن قد تحدث أخطاء في بعض المباريات فيخسر.
* وأحسب أن هذا انطبق تماماً على المريخ في مباراة أمس الأول؛ حيث نتج الهدف الأول لوفاق سطيف من خطأ فظيع للاعب أمير كمال.
* وكان لهذا الهدف أثره الكبير في تثبيت أقدام الجزائريين وبالمقابل أضعف حماسنا وأحبط بعض لاعبينا.
* ونتج الهدف الثاني للوفاق كما قلنا سلفاً من حالة تسلل واضحة، وكنا نتوقع من لاعبينا بعد أن تأكد لهم أن هذا الحكم ناوي على شر، ألا يفكروا في نصب أي مصيدة تسلل ولكن!.
* باختصار.. الوفاق لم ينل أي هدف من هدفيه في مرمانا من كرة ملعوبة، بقدر ما أن هدفينا كانا ملعوبين.
* بهذا لو ضمن المريخ تحكيماً نزيهاً في مباراة الرد فقد يقلب الطاولة على خصمه ويهزمه في أرضه، ولعلها مناسبة لنشيد بقرار مجلس الإدارة بتقديم شكوى إلى الكاف ضد التحكيم البتسواني مصحوبة بشريط للمباراة يوضح الأخطاء التي وقع فيها وأثرت على النتيجة.
* ختاماً لا يزال في الأمل بقية.. وبمثل ما هزمنا فريق واري وولفز النيجيري في الدور الأول بهدف نظيف في أرضه ووسط جمهوره، نستطيع أن نهزم الوفاق في أرضه.
* وإذا لا قدر الله لا قدر الله لا قدر الله فشلنا في تحقيق النتيجة التي نتمناها في الجزائر، فإننا سنتحول إلى البطولة الكونفدرالية.. ما يعني أننا في كل الأحوال سنكون في قلب التنافس الأفريقي.
آخر السطور
* المريخاب الخلص هم الذين سيحرصون على تأكيد ولائهم للفريق، وحبهم له في كل الظروف، وتسجيل حضورهم الزاهي الباهي اليوم في إستاد المريخ؛ لمؤازرته أمام أهلي مدني وتجديد الثقة في اللاعبين.
* المريخ لم يكن سيئاً أمس الأول للدرجة التي تحبطنا وتدفعنا إلى التفكير في التخلي عنه.
* والحق يقال كانت مشكلة عدد من لاعبيه اللياقة الذهنية لا اللياقة البدنية.. وهو موضوع سأعود له غداً- بإذن الله- باستفاضة.
* تغادرنا- في حفظ الله ورعايته- بعثة فريق المريخ بالطائرة القطرية يوم 16 إلى مدينة العلمة المعروفة بحبها للسودان والسودانيين، ويبقى فيها لمدة يومين قبل أن يغادر إلى مدينة سطيف 18 ويؤدي مرانه الختامي على ملعبها، تمهيداً لملاقاة الوفاق في المباراة الحاسمة يوم الثلاثاء 19 القادم.. تمنياتنا لزعيم الكرة السودانية برحلة ظافرة وعوداً حميداً- بإذن الله تعالى..
* أرسل الكابتن جمال سالم عبر صفحته الرئيسية رسالة إلى جماهير المريخ، عبّر فيها عن أسفه للنتيجة التعادلية في مباراة أمس الأول، ووعد بتعويضها بنتيجة طيبة في مباراة التاسع عشر بالجزائر والعودة ببطاقة التأهل.
* يسمع منك الله..
* جماهير المريخ العظيمة تستحق أن تموتوا من أجلها يا جيمي.
* حسب تصريحات إيميال الأخيرة فإن احتمال مشاركة المعز في مباراة اليوم أمام أهلي مدني وارد بنسبة كبيرة لتجهيزه بديلا أول لجمال سالم.. وكذلك الاحتمال وارد بمشاركة عدد كبير من نجوم الدكة كعلي الريح والنعسان ومجدي عبد اللطيف، ونحسب أن ذلك كان من المفترض أن يحدث من زمان.
* عموماً الوقت ليس وقت الحساب.. فالمريخ أمامه مباراتان في الدوري الممتاز ومباراة الرد أمام الوفاق، ويجب أن نركز عليها الآن تركيزاً كاملاً.
* وكفى.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في خطوه مفاجئة وغير متوقعه 
 الأستاذ أبوبكر الأمين صاحب عمود بدون عنوان  يعتزل الكتابه ويغادر الوسط الرياضي 

 إلى جميع الشرفاء
  لقد وصل حال الرياضة في السودان إلى الدرك الأسفل في كل المجالات وما عادت  تلك الرياضة السمحة التي تربينا تحت كنف الأفاضل من رعيلها الأول في حقبة  السبعينات والثمانينات والذين كان لهم الفضل في غرس القيم والمبادىء السمحة  في نفوسنا مما كان له أبلغ الأثر في تشجيعنا لبلوغ أسمى مراتب التنافس  الشريف البعيد عن الهوى والغرض والمرض...
 وأتحدث لكم اليوم كواحد من  أبناء هذا الوطن متجردا عن أي لونية أو حزبية وإنما كسوداني أصيل وأتأسف  لاتخاذ قرار باعتزال العمل الرياضي في كل المجالات بعد أن وصلت لقناعة  راسخة بأن الذي تربينا عليه لم يعد له وجود بعد أن دافعنا عنه بكل ما نملك  طيلة الأربعين سنة الماضية سائلا المولى عز وجل أن يوفق سوداننا الحبيب من  تجاوز هذه المحن والإبتلاءات التي أصابته وأسأله أن يكون في توجهنا الصادق  له فيما تبقى لنا من عمر سكينة واطمئنانا لطاعته وذكره وشكره وحسن  عبادته...
 أخوكم
 أبوبكر الأمين
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*شكرا يا زعماء على الاخبار

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بيان 
 مريخاب ساس واساس ..

 صبرنا كثيرا علي تصرفات عادل ابو جريشه الصبيانيه وصبرنا علي تجاوزه كل الحدود المرسومه له ..
  رضينا بان يكون رئيسا للقطاع الرياضي برغم اختلافنا واختلاف كل الجماهير  المريخيه معه حفاظا علي استقرار المريخ وهيبته التي فرضها الموسم السابق في  بطوله ابطال افريقيا ..قبلنا بانفراده بمنصب الرئيس وانفراده بمنصب نائب  الرئيس وانفراده بمدير الكره ورفضه لتعين الكابتن الخلوق محمد موسي  واعتراضه عليه ونعرف الاسباب . 
 وقبلنا بانفراده برئاسه اغلبيه بعثات المريخ للخارج  واضعين في الاعتبار استقرار فريق الكره اما الان فقد نفد صبر الجماهير عليه.
  وادخلتنا تصرفاته الصبيانيه في حرج مع الشعب الجزائري الشقيق الذي يكن  للشعب السوداني عامه وامة المريخ علي وجه الخصوص  كل التقدير والاحترام ..
  نقبل كل شيئ فيه ولكن لانقبل ابدا تدخله في الشأن الفني ومعاركه الدائمه  مع لاعبي المريخ اجانب كانوا ام وطنيين .وتهديده المستمر لهم بالابعاد عن  التشكيل الاساسي للمريخ ..
 حتي هنا كفايه ..ولو تستر عليه الاعلام لن يتستر عليه الجمهور . 
 ولو كان مجلس ونسي يري فيه .الرجل الخارق فاليرحل ونسي ومن  معه ويتركوا المريخ لحاله  فجماهير المريخ قادره علي ادارته .
 الان اصبحنا قاب قوسين او ادني من الخروج من البطوله الافريقيه .
 بسبب هذا الصبي الاخرق وغير مستعدين عن التنازل من عرش بطوله الكنفدراليه .
 لو قدر لنا الله  الهبوط اليها.
 فلذلك نطالبه بان يرحل حتي ينعم المريخ بالاستقرار ..
 فان لم يرحل اليوم من تلقاء نفسه سيرحل غدا غصبا عنه .
 وغصبا عن عين من فرضوهوا علي المريخ وجماهيره فرضا.
  فالمريخ ليس ملكا لابوجريشه وليس ملكا لمجلس ونسي وصحبه الكرام وليس ملكا  للوزير الذي عينكم جميعا لتسير امور النادي وليس لتمليك النادي لابو جريشه  ..
 لن ننتظر نهايه فتره التكليف حتي يرحل ابو جريشه لاننا غير مستعدين لتدمير فريق المريخ اكثر من ذلك .
 ارحل ارحل ارحل ان كنت تريد للمريخ خيرا ..
 ..
 فمستعدون ان نموت لحمايه لاعبي فريق المريخ من دكتاتوريه ابو جريشه  .ومستعدون للتضحيه بكل شيئ الا فريق كره القدم فهو تحت حمايه ومسؤوليه .
  جمهور المريخ العظيم 
 ولا نامت اعين الارزقيه والمخربين في المريخ 
 مريخاب ساس واساس .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جمهور المريخ العظيم..شكرا



 
+ A
-  

 * للاسف الشديد فقد ضاعت معالم  العديد من النقاط والمشاهد الايجابية التي صاحبت مباراة المريخ الافريقية  الأخيرة أمام الوفاق ، وذلك بسبب النتيجة المحزنة التي انتهت عليها  المباراة ، فالمعروف أن النصر يجٌب ماقبله من السلبيات ، والخسارة تمسح  الايجابيات ، ولكن رأينا أن نلفت الانظار الي بعض الصور الجميلة التي صاحبت  المباراة والتي ما كانت ستمر هكذا لو قـٌدر للمريخ أن يكسب اللقاء .
* أول مشهد ايجابي تمثل في اللوحة الرائعة والبديعة التي رسمها جمهور  المريخ بالمدرجات والشكل المتناسق للتيفو الأنيق الذي صممه شباب المريخ  واجتهدوا وصبروا حتي يخرج بهذا الشكل الجميل .
* ثاني الايجابيات تمثلت في سلوك الجمهور التشجيعي واستمرار تقديم الدعم  للاعبين حتي بعد ان تقدم الوفاق مرتين ، وحتي بعد خطأ امير كمال الذي نتج  عنه الهدف الاول لم تصرخ الجماهير في وجه اللاعب بل علي العكس قامت بتحييته  في محاولة لرفع روحه المعنوية ، وهو سلوك جديد علي المشجعين .
* بعد انتهاء المباراة صفقت جماهير المريخ بكل تحضر ورقي للاعبي الوفاق  الذين بادلوهم التحية ، وفي نفس الوقت لم يسيئ الجمهور للاعبي المريخ ولم  يصرخ في وجوههم .
* الملامح الثلاثة الواردة في النقاط أعلاه توضح تماما مدي وعي هذا الجمهور  الرائع العظيم وتؤكد استحقاقه دون منافس للقب الصفوة الذي لابد أنه اكتسبه  بسبب مواقف مماثلة قام بها من قبل .
* لفتة رائعة كذلك وتستحق الوقوف عندها كثيرا وهي ما قام به أعضاء لجنة  التسيير قبل المباراة ، حيث طافوا بالاستاد لتحية الجماهير ولإيصال رسالة  قوية مفادها أننا جميعا في خندق واحد من اجل الزعيم .
* الحقيقة أن هذه الوقفة من الجميع وهذا الجمهور وهذه الروعة التي شهدها  استاد المريخ يوم التاسع من ابريل كانت تستحق أن يخرج المريخ منتصرا ، وأن  يفرح كل هذا الجمهور الكبير عددا ، وقيمةً ، ومعني – ولكنها كرة القدم .
* المريخ أسعدنا كثيرا من قبل ومنحنا الفرح في الكثير من المناسبات ولا  يضيره إن أخفق في الفوز في مباراة أو فقد فرصة الترشح الي دور المجموعات .
* نقول هذا ولا زال هناك بصيص أمل سنتمسك به حتي صافرة نهاية مباراة الاياب  في الجزائر ، وكما سجل الوفاق هدفين في امدرمان يمكن للزعيم أن يسجل مرتين  في سطيف .
* بالامس رجعت لمشاهدة تسجيل لمباراة المريخ والوفاق في دور المجموعات  بالموسم السابق ولاحظت الفرق بين تلك المباراة ومبارة هذا الموسم مع نفس  الفريق ، وأكثر ما لفت نظري هو الاختلاف الكبير مستوي خط الوسط .
* الوسط المتاخر في تلك المباراة كان يتكون من سلمون جابسون والمصري ايمن  سعيد ولاحظت قرب الاخير تحديدا من المدافعين وسرعته في تصحيح أي خطأ يقع من  مدافع وهو ما فقده المريخ تماما في مباراة هذا العام .
* كذلك كان الفرق واضح للحد البعيد في سرعة الانتشار والتحول السريع من  الدفاع الي الهجوم وذلك أساس مهام خط الوسط ومحاور الارتكاز بالتحديد ، وهو  ما يجعلنا نقول أن وسط المريخ وليس أخطاء دفاعه فقط هو ما أدي لهذه  النتيجة .
* أما المحك الرئيسي فقد كان في شكل الفريق وطريقة اللعب وإجادة الخبير  غارزيتو في توظيف لاعبيه بالشكل السليم ولمسته التدريبية الواضحة والجمل  التكتيكية التي حفلت بها المباراة مما افتقدناه كثيرا في المباراة الاخيرة .
* اخر كلمة : حب المريخ فطره ، ولا علاقة له بالنتائج..A
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ارهاصات بإقالة مدرب نادي كبير في الممتاز

 


   علمت المتابعات ان هناك ارهاصات  قوية داخل نادي كبير في الممتاز بإقالة مدرب الفريق خلال الفترة القادمة في  اعقاب عدم تقديمه ما يشفع استمراريته مع الفريق حيث شهدت فترته تراجع كبير  في مستوي الفريق الذي شهد الموسم الماضي تألق غير عادي في جميع البطولات  التي شارك فيها واحتل مركزا متقدما في المنافسات التي شارك فيها .. وعلمت  المتابعات ان ادارة النادي ظلت تبحث عن البديل في الفترة الحالية من اجل  استلام المهمة بعد اقالة المدرب الحالي.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*دخل المريخ في مفاوضات جادة مع المدير الفني لمريخ كوستي و منتخب الشباب  محسن سيد و ذلك بتكليفه لادارة الفريق في الفترة المقبلة كمدرب عام بديلا  لامير دامر المستقيل و حسب الزاوية فان محسن سيد قد وافق على العودة الى  العمل مع المريخ في الفترة المقبلة و يتوقع ان يظهر في مباراة المريخ غدا  ضد فريق مريخ نيالا


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*درمة : هدفا فريد وراجي صحيحان

ديربي سبورت

افتى الحكم السابق عبدالرحمن الخضر درمة بصحة هدفي اهلي مدني التعادلي عن طريق فريد وهدف المريخ الثاني بواسطة راجي واكد انه لايوجد تسلل .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فضيحة الإتحاد .. وتدخلات أبو جريشة تعجل بإستقالة مدير المنشآت بنادي المريخ

ديربي سبورت : الخرطوم
تشير متابعات ديربي سبورت بإنفجار الأوضاع بين رئيس لجنة المنشآت مهندس حسن الوسيلة  ورئيس قطاع الرياضي كابتن عادل أبو جريشة
بعد أن رفض الباشمهندس حسن الوسيلة فتح استاد المريخ للاتحاد لعدم استلامهم  خطاب مباراة الخرطوم الوطني ومريخ نيالا في الدوري الممتاز  وأمر دحية  بقفل الأبواب.
وتدخل أبو جريشة مطالبا بفتح الاستاد وقام بالاتصال بالعميد عامر عبد  الرحمن الأمين العام لنادي المريخ ومهندس أسامة ونسي رئيس نادي المريخ  واقنعه بفتح الأبواب والسماح بلعب المباراة لحساسية الموقف مما دفع م.(حسن  الوسيلة) للاحتكاك بأبو جريشة ونتج عن ذلك تجميد الباشمهندس لنشاطه بمجلس  التسيير وتفيد بعض التسريبات بانه اشترط عودته بذهاب أبو جريشة لتدخله في  عمله ومن خلال متابعتنا الدقيقة أن سيتقدم بإستقالته لمجلس الإدارة بعد  مباراة المريخ ووفاق سطيف بالجزائر.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وجهة نظر فنية
نادر الداني
التحليل الفني للقاء المريخ بالأهلي مدني

حقق المريخ فوزاً صعباً على ضيفه سيد الاتيام بهدفين مقابل هدف بعد مباراة مثيرة بين الطرفين وكان المريخ هو الأفضل خلال شوطي اللقاء رغم أن الأهلي قاسم المريخ السيطرة خلال الشوط الأول وذلك بسبب بداية المريخ بتشكيلة ضمت كل من المعز محجوب في حراسة المرمى ضفر وعلي جعفر ومازن شمس الفلاح ومصعب عمر في خط الدفاع ثم لعب جابسون سالمون وعلاء الدين يوسف كمحاور فيما لعب راجي واوكرا كمساعدي وسط لخط الهجوم بينما في المقدمة الهجومية لعب بكري المدينة وتراوري .

بهذا التشكيل كانت بداية المريخ ووضح أن البلجيكي كان ينوي اعطاء بعض اللاعبين امثال  جابسون وضفر ومصعب واوكرا الفرصة الكاملة للظهور وزيادة الجرعات البدنية بغرض تحضيرهم بصورة مثمرة للقاء وفاق اسطيف في الجزائر فيما كانت بقيت العناصر قد شاركت في اللقاء الافريقي السابق لتبدأ المباراة سجالاً بسيطرة مريخية جيدة لكن عاب العاب المريخ الانضباط التكتيكي في وسط الميدان حيث ظهرت ذات الأخطاء التي وجدت في مباراة اسطيف واهمها واولها ترك المساحات والفراغات للخصم للتمتع بها دون اجراء عمليات ضغط عالية في وسط الميدان وهذه العلة لا ادر متى سيقوم الجهاز الفني للمريخ بمعالجتها فلابد من تضييق المساحات على لاعبي الخصم وفي ذلك فوائد عديدة أهمها تخفيف الضغط على مدافعي الفريق وكذلك محاولة السيطرة على الكرة لتكون في أرجل لاعبي المريخ بالإضافة الى تخريب التكتيك المضاد للخصم وبالتاكيد فان توهان خط وسط المريخ ناتج من خلال عدم الاهتمام بالتغطية السليمة من جانب سالمون وراجي واوكرا وكان علاء الدين يوسف هو الحسنة الوحيدة بالنسبة لاقتلاع الكرة واستعادتها من الخصم فيما كانت فائدة سالمون في عمليات الاستلام والتسليم وتعديل الميدان بين الحين والآخر حيث يجيد هذا اللاعب الحركة الجيدة في وسط الميدان بتحويل الملعب وتسليم الكرات ولعب الكرة أول بأول بالإضافة الى تكوينه الجسماني الجيد كما أنه يجيد استعمال الرأس في الكرات العالية بصورة جيدة لكل هذه الميزات كان لابد للبلجيكي ايمال ان يدفع بسالمون بغية تجهيزه للمباراة القادمة في الجزائر وقد كان فلقد ادى سالمون شوط أول جيد وتم استبداله في شوط اللعب الثاني منذ بدايته .

المريخ تقدم بالهدف الأول في الدقيقة 4 منذ انطلاقة المباراة بعد مجهود جميل من السريع بكري المدينة بعد أن انخرط من الجهة اليسرى وارسل تمريرة عالية تقدم لها اوكرا ووسط كماشة من المدافعين لعب الكرة يمين حارس الأهلي هدف جميل للمريخ .

بعد الهدف مباشرة توقعنا ان تنشط العاب المريخ لكن في الحقيقة فلقد قل عطاء اللاعبين ويبدو أن الهدف المبكر لم يكن كافياً ليرفع من رتم لاعبي المريخ لينفرط عقد النظام في الوسط ويقود الأهلي عدة هجمات تصدى لها ضفر بفدائية وقوة وكان ضفر جيداً في عمليات التغطية واصطياد كل الكرات العالية فيما تألق ايضا علي جعفر في الكثير من الكرات المرسلة لخط دفاع المريخ بينما تألق ايضا مازن شمس الفلاح في الجهة اليمنى واما مصعب فلقد حاول قيادة عدة هجمات بالطرف الشمال لكنه اصيب في احدى الهجمات وخرج ودخل بديلاً عنه الحريف الخطير بخيت خميس والذي اثبت جدارته في هذه الخانة بتفوق جيد في قيادة الهجمات بالطرف الشمال مع عكس اكثر من كرة لم تجد المتابعة من هجوم المريخ خاصة من تراوري وبكري حيث يحتاج هذان اللاعبان للتفاهم في الجزئية الخاصة بوقفتهما الصحيحة أمام مرمى الخصم وبضرورة تبادل الأدوار داخل الخط وعمل ما يعرف بحركة المقص بدخول احدهما الى داخل خط ستة على أن ينتظر الآخر على رأس خط 18 حتى لا تضيع معظم الكرات المعكوسة دون أن تشكل أي خطورة على مرمى الخصم.

عموما وقبل نهاية الشوط الأول ومن كرة تم تسديدها من مسافة بعيدة في مرمى المعز محجوب مع تواجد ثلاثة أو أربعة لاعبين من الأهلي مدني في موقف تسلل واضح قبل تسديد الكرة نحو مرمى المعز والذي (نفض) الكرة بطريقة عجيبة لداخل خط 6 فقابلها لاعب الأهلي فريد ولعبها قوية في المرمى هدف تعادل أتى من تسلل واضح لا شك فيه لأن الكرة عندما تم تصويبها لمرمى المعز كان اللاعب فريد في موقف تسلل واضح ولكن الحكم لم يحتسب التسلل واعتمد الهدف لينتهي الشوط الأول بهدف لكل فريق .

وفي شوط المباراة الثاني اجرى المريخ تعديل في صفوفه قضى بخروج سالمون ودخول إبراهومة ليتحسن أداء المريخ في وسط الميدان ويقود عدة طلعات هجومية عن طريق بخيت خميس في الطرف الايسر فيما تحرك راجي وعلاء الدين يوسف الذي لعب في خانة علي جعفر بعد استبداله فيما تبدل الحال تمام بمحاولات المريخ ادراك هدف التفوق ليضغط على فرقة الأهلي مدني والتي تراجعت بكلياتها لحماية المرمى وبعد ضغط متصل على جبهة الأهلي يتمكن راجي عبد العاطي من إضافة الهدف الثاني للمريخ ويحتج عليه لاعبو الأهلي بحجة التسلل لكن الهدف صحيح ولا غبار عليه نتيجة وجود لاعب كسر التسلل وظهر ذلك جلياً خلال الإعادة التلفزيونية للهدف ليحتج لاعبو الاهلي وتحدث بعض المشادات العنيفة بينهم وبين الحكم ليتم طرد مدربهم عمر ملكية خارج الميدان ويتواصل اللعب سجالاً بين الفريقين ليعلن الحكم عن نهاية المباراة بفوز المريخ بهدفين مقابل هدف للأهلي .

نقاط متفرقة وفوائد :

    نعتقد بأن اداء المريخ لمباريات الدوري سيفيد الفريق كثيراً في مباراته القادمة أمام وفاق اسطيف الجزائري حيث يمكن المحافظة على لياقة اللاعبين وزيادة وزيادة الجرعات البدنية لبعض اللاعبين .
    المباراة اكدت ساهمت في تجهيز بعض البدلاء في المريخ ولكننا نتسآل اين النعسان وأين عبده جابر .
    ضفر قدم مباراة جيدة وكان صمام أمان ويتميز ضفر بالعنف القانوني وهو لاعب صارم في التدخلات من خلال الكرات المشتركة بينه وبين الخصم .
    اللاعب العجب من الأهلي مدني سبب صداع دائم لدفاع المريخ والذي لعب معه بصرامة كبيرة خاصة بخيت خميس وضفر الذان احسنا الرقابة لهذا اللاعب الخطير.
    المريخ مازالت تنقصه مسائل فنية كتيرة أهمها اللعب بتركيز ونقل الهجمة بصورة تكتيكية جيدة وبتكامل من خلال اقدام اللاعبين وتسليمها لخط الهجوم .
    اللاعب كوفي دخل في شوط اللعب الثاني واجاد قيادة الهجمات بصورة جيدة لكنه تعرض للضرب المبرح من لاعبي الأهلي مدني .
    اذا كانت هناك سلبية وحيدة فهي مشكلة العنف الزائد الذي تتبعه فرق الدوري الممتاز مع لاعبي المريخ فنرجو من الجهاز الفني للمريخ توجيه اللاعبين بضرورة توخي الحذر في هذه الجزئية المهمة .
    ظل اللاعب بكري المدينة يقع في عدة أخطاء لا داع لها وذلك بتعمد تعطيل مدافعي الخصم الذين بحوذتهم الكرة مما يعطل الكرة ويستهلك وقت طويل حتى يستعيد المريخ الكرة بالإضافة الى ايقاف اللعب فترة طويلة نتيجة تلك الأخطاء التي يقع فيها بكري ويتم ذلك عندما يحتك هذا اللاعب مع المدافعين فإنه يستعمل اسلوب المدافرة والضرب في اقتلاع الكرة وقد تكررت هذه الحركة من بكري كثيراً ولابد من التفاهم معه وتوضح تلك الجزئية السالبة ليتجنبها بكري حتى لا يتم تعطيل سير المباراة .
    المريخ سيلعب بعد غداً الخميس أمام مريخ نيالا نأمل الاستفادة من مثل هذه المباريات وأن يلعب الفريق مباراته القادمة في الدوري الممتاز بالتشكيلة التي سيدفع بها الجهاز الفني لمباراة وفاق اسطيف .


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ ووفاق سطيف .. ما كان .. وما يمكن ان يكون
بقلم د. لــــــوي حسن

ديربي سبورت :

تأخرت في كتابة هذا البوست لظروف السفر والامتحانات والدراسة .. وتابعت المباراة رغم نفس الظروف

وبداية اقول بان النتيجة لم تكن مفاجئة تماما لي .. او بمعني أدق كان لدي احساس قوي بإحراز الوفاق لهدفين ..

ولا ادري لماذا تذكرت مباراة كمبالا سيتي في ذات صبيحة المباراة…

ربما لتشابه بعض الظروف في ما قبل المباراتين …

ولكن ما لم أكن متأكدا منه هو ردة فعل جماهير ولاعبي المريخ في حالة التأخر في النتيجة

وحقيقة احسست ببعض السعادة رغم النتيجة المخيفة .. لان ذاكرة الأيام توكد ان المريخ ينهار نفسيا داخل الملعب وفي المدرجات عند اهتزاز الشباك ..

اعجبني جدا رجوع المريخ في النتيجة وان كان بالتعادل .. لان الفرق الكبيرة عندما تفقد زمام المبادرة علي أرضها تخرج باقل الخساير لجعل مهمة الاياب في خانة الصعوبة بدلا عن الاستحالة …

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بهدفي اوكرا وراجي: المريخ يلاحق لقبه بالفوز على سيد الاتيام

ديربي سبورت:الخرطوم
حقق المريخ فوزاَ صعباَ على الأهلي ود مدني في مبارة الفريقين لحساب الجولة  16 من دوري سوداني الممتاز تقدم المريخ عن طريق الغاني اوغستين اوكرا بعد  مضي أربعة دقائق على بداية اللقاء. وقبل نهاية الشوط الأول بنحو ربع الساعة  أدرك الأهلي التعادل عن طريق على السيد لينتهي الشوط الأول على هذه  النتيجة.
وفي شوط اللعب الثاني وبعد مضي سبعة دقائق على بدايته ينجح القائد راجي عبد  العاطي المتألق هذه الأيام في وضع فريقه في المقدمة مرة أخرى ليستمر  اللقاء سجالا بين الفريقين.
وشهدت المباراة أحداث مثيرة بطرد مدرب الأهلي مدني عمر ملكية وذلك  بسبب احتجاجه على بعض القرارات التحكيمية ..
وبهذه النتيجة يصل المريخ إلى النقطة 26 فيما بقي سيد الاتيام في نقاطه ال 14
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الجهاز الفني لشباب المريخ يتقدم باستقالته

كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
تقدم الجهاز الفني لشباب المريخ باستقالة جماعية من العمل بالمريخ في الفترة المقبل و حسب الزعيم فان الجهاز الفني لشباب المريخ قد رفض الكشف عن اسباب الاستقالة ولكنها و حسب المتابعات بسبب خلافات مع رئيس القطاع طارق سيد المعتصم .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كلام في الشبك
حسام حامد
الـريـمـونـتـادا..!!

×ريمونتادا؛ كلمة اسبانية تعني التعافي والعودة؛ كانت تستخدم لوصف المعارك الأهلية وثورات الاستقلال بين القرنين الـ(16) و الـ(19)، عندما كان إقليما الباسك وكاتالونيا يحاولان الاستقلال بعيداً عن الحكم الملكي الإسباني ، في كرة القدم كان ذلك المصطلح يستخدم باستحياء في ثمانينات وتسعينات القرن الماضي واختفى ، حتى أعادته صحيفة "سبورت" الكاتالونية في العام (2013)، شحنا لهمم لاعبي برشلونة بعد الهزيمة أمام ميلان في دور ثمن النهائي من دوري الأبطال الأوروبي.

×هذه الأيام لا حديث وسط جمهور ريال مدريد الأسباني إلاّ عن الريمونتادا أي العودة وتحقيق الفوز بثلاثية نظيفة على فولفسبورغ الألماني وبالتالي تعويض نتيجة جولة الذهاب التي انتهت بهدفين مقابل لا شيء لصالح الفريق الألماني ؛ الملاحظ أن الريال رغم أن جولة الإياب تقام على أرضه داخل البرنابيو، ورغم تميزه بخط هجوم ناري بقيادة الـ(BBC)، ورغم أن جميع خطوط الفريق تضم لاعبين يصنفون على أنهم من بين العشرة الأفضل في مراكزهم حول العالم، إلاّ أن الجمهور والإعلام ومن خلفهم الجهاز الفني بقيادة الأسطورة الفرنسية زيدان يتوجسون خيفة من عدم حسم الملكي بطاقة العبور إلى الدور المقبل بسبب أن كرة القدم لا أمان لها.

×صحيح أن المريخ فشل في الفوز داخل ملعبه على وفاق سطيف وصحيح أن الأخير فرض التعادل على رفاق أمير كمال، إلاّ أن كرة القدم - كما ذكرنا - لا أمان لها ويمكن للمريخ أن يستحضر روح الانتصار ويصنع لنفسه ريمونتادا خاصة، يبهر بها القارة الأفريقية ، والأمر الذي يؤكد على أمكانية تحقيق ذلك هي النتيجة التي أنتهى عليها الشوط الأول من جولة سطيف امام اتوال دو كونغو الذي تقدم على صاحب الأرض بهدفين، وكان غاب قوسين من بلوغ دور الستة عشر قبل أن يصحو المهاجم داغلو ويسجل هاتريك يقود به الوفاق لملاقاة المريخ.

×حسابات جولة الرد تبدو ممتازة بالنسبة إلى نسر الهضاب وإلى مدربه آلن غيغر ومعقدة - إلى الحد البعيد - بالنسبة لأبناء المدرب البلجيكي إيميال؛ والسبب يتمثل في أن الخيار واضح هو الفوز داخل أرض الخصم، في حال أراد لاعبو المريخ التواجد ضمن أندية المجموعتين، وذلك الخيار لن يتأتى في ظل غياب روح المريخ التي ظهر بها خلال موسمه الماضي والتي وضعته في مصاف أندية نصف النهائي لأول مرة في تأريخه.

×روح المريخ التي ميزت تأريخه البعيد والقريب هي المطلب الأول قبل الدخول في تفاصيل ومجريات جولة الرد، والأمر يحتاج إلى مدرب خبير بالجوانب النفسية على غرار ما فعله المدرب الأفضل في تأريخ المريخ - حسب النتائج التي حصل عليها- إذ أن الفرنسي كان حريصاً على بناء مجتمع فني مصغر يحتوي قادة الفريق يناقش فيه كل تفاصيل المباريات السابقة والقادمة باستمرار، ما وضع اللاعبين في وضع نفسي ممتاز وروح معنوية عالية وغير ذلك تميز العمل - وقتها - بالانضباط، فالرجل لا يسمح بمواصلة أي لاعب في التشكيلة ما لم ينفذ المطلوب منه، على عكس إيميال الذي يترك للاعبين حرية التعبير عن النفس بالإضافة إلى الارتجال في القرار وعدم الانضباط والتمسك بالخطة.

×مدرب المريخ ينتظره عمل نفسي كبير للشفاء أولاً من نتيجة الذهاب، واستحضار روح العودة أو الريمونتادا ثانياً، مع أخذ قرارات ثورية تضع حصان المريخ أمام العربة، وذلك يكون بإعادة اكتشاف قدرات اللاعبين، ووضع الافضل في المكان الأفضل، مع سد الثغرات بتوليفته الاساسية، والاستعاضة عن المتخاذلين بجنود أشداء باستطاعتهم دك حصون الفريق الجزائري مع وضع نجومه في الجيب الخلفي، داخل ملعب الثامن من مايو.

في القائم

×من كان يتوقع أن يتحول المدافع محمد عبد الله ضفر إلى لاعب الوسط الذي يضع حداً لطموحات الترجي التونسي تحت قيادة مدربه دي مواريس..؟!

×من كان يتوقع أن يكون رمضان عجب صاحب الرئات الثلاث بوسط الملعب هو الحل الأمثل لمشكلة الطرف الأيمن التي أرقت مضاجع المريخاب لفترة دامت ثلاث سنوات..؟!

×من كان يتوقع أن يكون اليافع شيبون هو نجم الوسط العصري الذي يوفر الحلول التقنية لوسط المريخ أمام كماشة أندية الجزائر، ويتحول بين ليلة وضحاها من لاعب يافع إلى نجم واعد..؟!

×مدرب المريخ يمكنه الاستفادة من تجربة الموسم الماضي في غربلة خط وسطه الهزيل الذي لا يقوى على إعادة تدوير الكرة، والفاشل - إلى الحد البعيد- في السيطرة على زمام المباراة ، وقتل اللعب والتحكم في رتم الاداء.

×غربلة خط الوسط تبدأ بتغير خطة اللعب؛ وذلك بالمشاركة بثلاث محاور وثنائي وسط يجيد الدمج بين الأدوار الهجومية والدفاعية.

×كما يحتاج المريخ إلى مهاجم محطة يجيد تخزين الكرة مع الضغط على دفاعات الخصم، أضف إلى ذلك حاجته إلى تنفيذ مبدأ الكر والفر، وإجادة ضرب الخصم في مقتل، باستغلال نصف الفرصة فضلاً عن الفرصة الكاملة.

×على المدرب اكتشاف هذه الخيارات واستنباط حلول من داخل تشكيلة اللاعبين المتوفرة بين يديه، ويمكن لنا بعدها العودة إلى المنافسة على طريقة عودتنا أمام عزام.

×بالأمس نصحنا البلجيكي بأن القيادة تتجسد في تحويل ما هو محنة إلى مكاسب.

شبك خارجي

# الريمونتادا الروح والإجادة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## الدسكو

*محسن سيد ده مفروض يمنع من دخول استاد المريخ اصلا
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*:: موقف المريخ فى الدوري الممتاز :: 
 :: â€«#‏المريخ_السودانيâ€¬ || متابعات :: 

  الغياب الطويل للمريخ عن ساحة التنافس المحلى والذي استمر لاربعين يوماً  جعل جمهوره بعيد عن حسابات النقاط و المباريات  فى البطولة المحلية الاولى.  
 المريخ حالياً يحتل المركز الثالث برصيد 26 نقطة و يتأخر عن المتصدر  صاحب ال 31 نقطة بمباراتين بينما الفريق صاحب المركز الثاني هو هلال  كادوقلي برصيد 27 نقطة ولكن من محصلة 14 مباراة الخرطوم الوطني يحتل المركز  الرابع ب 25 نقطة. 
 للتوضيح اكثر: 
 لعب المتصدر 12 مباراة جمع 31 نقطة من عشر انتصارات و تعادل و هزيمة. 
 بينما لعب المريخ 10 مباريات جمع 26 نقطة من ثمانية انتصارات و تعادلين.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*# امير كمال â‌¤ .. و شباب الالتراس .. 

  حاول احدهم يائساً ان يوقع بين امير القلوب و شباب التراس اولمبيوس مونس  عندما نقل تصريحاً مفبركاً عن أمير بأن الخطأ الذي وقع فيه يوم مباراة سطيف  كان بسبب افراد ال UOM ..  لكن هيهات .. فامير الحسن يعلم تماماً مقصد  هؤلاء المغرضين لذا أصر ان يعتذر بنفسه دون وسيط لينزل فى مباراة الامس و  يتجه ناحية المدرج الجنوبي مقر ال UOM و يؤكد لهم انه لم يصرح لأي جهة بما  قيل على لسانه و يضيف ان كل لاعبي المريخ يعلمون اهميتهم تماماً و لا يمكن  ان ينسبوا لهم أي اخفاق ، كما وعد الامير مشجعي نادي الشعب بانهم سيبذلون  قصارى جهدهم من أجل العودة ببطاقة التأهل من الجزائر باذن الله.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الاهلي ودمدني يرفع مذكرة شديدة اللهجة بسبب احداث مباراة المريخ

تقدم نادي الاهلي ودمدني بمذكرة شديدة اللهجة للاتحاد العام لكرة القدم بسبب احداث مباراة المريخ في الممتاز بملعبه بأم درمان .. حيث وصف رئيس البعثة ان ما تعرض له الفريق اسلوب دخيل دخيل علي المجتمع الرياضي كما ان الحكم كان قاسيا علي اللاعبين .. واشار ان هدف المريخ جاء من حالة تسلل واضحة وذكر ان الحكم الذي ادار المباراة ظل يترصدنا بإستمرار.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*استهجان واسع لتصرفات لاعبي أهلي مدني وجهازهم الفني




أقدم لاعبو أهلي مدني والمدرب عمر ملكية على تصرفات غير مسئولة على الإطلاق ستخصم الكثير من رصيد الأهلي الذي كان يُحظى باحترام القاعدة الرياضية بعد أن تبارى لاعبو الأهلي في اللعب على الأجسام وأدوا بعنف غير قانوني أمام المريخ وكانوا يحتجون بصورة صارخة حتى على القرارات الصحيحة من قبل حكم المباراة وحتى المدرب عمر ملكية صاحب الأخلاق العالية والرفيعة شارك في مهزلة الاحتجاجات الصارخة والخروج عن السلوك الرياضي في مباراة المريخ مما أدى لطرده من الملعب ووجدت تصرفات لاعبي أهلي مدني وجهازهم الفني استهجاناً واسعاً واستنكاراً من الشارع الرياضي الذي لم يرى مثل هذه التصرفات الغريبة في نادٍ كبير مثل أهلي مدني.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

بالمرصاد
الصادق مصطفى الشيخ
اليسع يغتال المريخ

نستميح القارئ عذرا بقطع مقالات سقوط همد وانتخابات الخرطوم للغوص فيما يدور ويجرى بنادى المريخ فالاز مة المالية الطاحنة التى يعانى منها المريخ ويتوقع ان تثير فى اروقته حربا بلا هوادة عندما يتكشف حجم الفوضى والفساد الذى سيضرب ان لم يكن قد ضرب المرفق الاحر المهم فلا يعقل ان تقول لجنة التسيير ان دعما مقدرا من فلان وفرتكان والدولة قد استلمته وبالمقابل تتكشف الازمة التى يعلن عنها بعض منسوبى اللجنة وتكون ظاهرة وجليه لدرحة تمرد بعض اللاعبين
لا نريد ان نعود للمربع الاول ونسال اين ذهبت الاموال؟
فلن نجد اجابة وسيقال لنا ان منصرفات التمرين والمعسكر ومباراة الصف الثالث مع المقاصة وديون للطيران والفنادق وهلمجرا لكن نريد ان نقول كيف سيدير هؤلا المريخ وفى جعبته استحقاق افريقى باسم السودان امام وفاق سطيف وحتى لو سلمنا جدلا بمعطيات صعوبة تاهل المريخ كما يرى المراقبون وتدل المعطيات المماثلة
لماذا يروج مجلس شباب اليسع صديق التاج للتمديد للجنة التسيير التى لو لها ذدرة من الاحساس بالمسئولية لتقدمت باستقالتها وتركت لاهل الشان فرصة النفكير فى كيفية تجاوز عقبة الوفاق المعروف لديهم
ولكنا نتساءل لمصلحة من يستمر هؤلاء حتى لو تاهل المريخ كما يشاع فالذى فشل فى رصد اموال التسجيلات السابقة ودفع مستحقات اللاعبين وعقد الجمعية العمومية وفق اختصاص مقرون على التعيين وبند اساسى ثبت ان اللجنة غير قادرة على انجازه لنقص فى معرفتها وقدرة اعضاؤها او عدم قناعة بالديمقراطية اصلا او انتظارا ليتفرغ احد الممسكين على مفاصل اللجنة والوزارة والدولة ليتمكن من اختيار معاونيه او قل مدراء اقسام شركته الى يهرب منها حين الخسائر وتراوده العودة عند التسجيلات والاعداد الخارجى الذى يسمح له بمزاولة نشاط تجارى وسياسى يدر عليه المليارات بالتحايل حتى على الاوربيون بمباريات مع انديتهم والدفع لهم بما يكفى من تشييد ثلاثة مدن رياضية للمباراة الاعدادية الواحدة
عموما المريخ اذا استمر بنهجه الحالى وذهب للجزائر بصورته تلك فلن تبقى نيران الاحتقان شيئا فيه والاولى عندى برفع لجنة التسيير يدها عن فريق الكرة وتكوين لجنة بعد تصعيدهم اى قادة التسيير واعتبارهم لجنة لتدارس امر ثيام الانتخابات قبل التسجيلات على ان لا يترشح احدهم لاى من المقاعد الخصصة لمجلس الادارة
مرصد اخير
اذا كان اليسع يعتبر ان ونسى باقدميته فى مجلس الشباب والرياضة له حق البقاء واختيار الوقت المناسب للاستقالة فهو واهم لان اقالته حينها ستكون قاسية ومكلفة لانها اختيار الجماهير وليس سواهم فاذا سخطت هذه الجموع فى وجه احد فاعلم ان الطوفان قادم واسال من قالوا فى وجهه خذ ملياراتك المريخ غتى بشعبه فاى منقلب ستنقلب ايها اليسع العنيد
دمتم والسلام







مين الصادق مصطفى الشيخ . . . بس ما يكون أخو الجلفوط بتاع عالم الرياضة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رحيق رياضي 
احمد محمد الحاج
عودة راجي ودكة الفرجة‏


â–، لم يكن انتقادنا السابق لقائد فريق المريخ (راجي عبد العاطي) من فراغ ولم نكن ننتظر منه سوى عودة (راجي الراجم) الذي أسعد الجماهير الحمراء كثيراً وشكّل علامة فارقة عقب انتدابه للفرقة الحمراء في فترة التعاقدات الرئيسية للموسم (2009).

â–، برز نجم راجي تحديداً من خلال مباراة الإتحاد الليبي الشهيرة في اياب دور ال (16) من دوري أبطال افريقيا للموسم (2009) والتي أحرز فيها الهدف (الثالث) بعد أن جمع وطرح دفاع الثوار وأحرز هدفاً بديعاً رغم أن الأجهزة الفنية لم تكن تعتمد عليه كثيراً كلاعب أساسي في الموسم المذكور.

â–، لم يقتصر تألّق راجي وقتها على المباريات الافريقية بل امتد لمباريات الدوري الممتاز وكأس السودان اللتان كانت له فيهما بصمة خاصة.

â–، صحيح أن المريخ لم يظفر ببطولة الممتاز موسم (2010) ولكن كان لقائد المريخ الدور الأبرز في المحافظة على حظوط الأحمر في المنافسة حتى لقاء الختام أمام الهلال والذي خسره بنتيجة (2-3) بسبب أخطاء فردية فادحة للحارس الفلسطيني (رمزي صالح).

â–، خلال الموسم المذكور أحرز راجي لفريقه (9) أهداف أشهرها الهدف الثاني في شباك الموردة في الدقيقة (87) قبل (أربع مباريات من ختام الموسم) وهدف الفوز في شباك الخرطوم الوطني في الوقت بدل الضائع قبل (آخر مباراتين في الموسم).

â–، على صعيد كأس السودان زار راجي شباك الهلال مرتين الأولى في الموسم (2010) في الدقيقة (89) والثانية في الموسم (2014) عندما أحرز الهدف الثالث في ليلة الثلاثية الشهيرة.

â–، فترة المعاناة للنجم راجي كانت تقريباً خلال الموسمين (2011) و (2012) بعد أن ظل أسيراً للإصابة ورحلات علاجية تنوعت مابين السعودية والإمارات.

â–، بالأمس عاد (راجي الراجم) لهوايته المحببه في إنقاذ فريقه وإحراز أهدافه التخصصية بعد أن أحرز الهدف الثاني في وقت كان فيه العنوان الأبرز هو (العشوائية والتوهان).

â–، قبلها وأمام وفاق سطيف عاد راجي بفريقه مرتين وبالتخصص وبنفس الطريقة تقريباً ليبدأ قائد المريخ رحلة العودة من جديد والتي نتمنى أن تتواصل بالمحافظة على (لياقته البدنية) والتي تقود لهذا التميّز.

â–، نعود لأجواء المباراة أمام الأهلي مدني والتي يبدو أن البلجيكي لوك ايمال مازال (يرضخ) لبعض التدخلات الخارجية لأن التوليفة التي دفع بها في اللقاء يستحيل أن يدفع بها أي مدرّب مقتدر ومدرك لحال فريقه.

â–، أراح ايمال كل من جمال سالم – أمير كمال – رمضان عجب – عمر بخيت وهو أمر منطقي جداً كونها العناصر التي خاضت (90) دقيقة ماراثونية أمام وفاق سطيف الجزائري مساء السبت الماضي.

â–، ولكن ما ليس منطقي ولا مقبول هو إجهاد العناصر المؤثّرة بمشاركتها أمام فريق يحتل المركز (العاشر) ولم يحقق أي فوز خارج أرضه بعد أن خاض (12) مباراة والدفع بلاعبين كانوا أكثر عطاء مثل (علاء الدين يوسف – راجي – بكري – على جعفر).

â–، وكان من الأحرى الدفع باللاعبين الذين لم يكملوا اللقاء السابق (عنكبه بديلاً لبكري) والريح على أو عطرون كبدلاء (لعلي جعفر) وابراهومة ومجدي عبد اللطيف وكوفي كبدلاء (لعلاء وراجي) !!

â–، أو حتى كريم الحسن؟ ألم تقولوا أنه قدّم مباراة نموذجية أمام وراي بنيجيريا؟ أم أن دكة بدلاء المريخ (للفرجة والنثريات فقط) !!

â–، ظفر المريخ بنقاط المباراة وهو الجانب (المهم) ولكن مستوى وشكل الفريق (سئ) جداً ولا يبعث بالتفاؤل لإقتناص الصدارة خصوصاً في ظل (الهرجلة) البائنة على دكة بدلاءه.

â–، مدير فني وبجواره رئيس قطاع رياضي (إختزل) مساعد المدرّب والمدرب العام ومدير الكرة في شخصه فقط !

â–، إحتجاج لاعبي الأهلي مدني على الهدف الثاني وفي مقدمتهم (عمر ملكية) مثير للسخرية وعليهم أن يعودوا لشريط المباراة ومراقبة لاعبهم (عوض فتحي) الذي قتل التسلل مع سبق الإصرار والترصّد.

â–، هدف الأهلي مدني يتحمّل مسؤوليته دفاع المريخ (الشارد) والحارس المعز الذي تصدّى للكرة بطريقة تؤكّد تأثير ابتعاده عن المباريات التنافسية وهناك من كان يفكّر بالدفع به امام (سطيف).

â–، الفوز في حد ذاته يمثّل نقطة ضوء في ظلام الإحباط الافريقي وعلى لاعبي المريخ أن يدركوا جزئية مهمة جداً وهى أن الأحمر ومنذ (2002) لم يسبق له أن نال بطولة الممتاز (موسمين على التوالي) وهذا في حد ذاته تحدي لا يقبل التهاون.

â–، حاجة أخيرة كده :: توقعاتي (عاصفة مدريدية) في البرنابيو وبرود فرنسي يقتل الإنجليز في ملعب الإمارات

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاتحاد يرفض تأجيل مباراة مريخ نيالا


فشل  مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ في مقابلة أي وفد من اتحاد الكرة بعد أن سجل وفد  مريخي زيارة للاتحاد بغرض تأجيل مباراة مريخ نيالا ليفقد الأحمر الأمل في  التأجيل ويوافق على أداء المباراة في موعدها.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قاط كروية 
عابدين يسن بابكر 
 اميركمال والتراس اؤلمبيس

@حقق المريخ الأهم وحصل علي 3نقاط غاليه بعد فوزه الصعب علي الاهلي مدني بهدفي اوكرا وراجي في مباراة ضعيفه المستوي لم ترقي لمستوى الطموح واقلقت الانصار ولكن العزر في أن المريخ لعب بعد48ساعه من مباراة وفاق سطيف القويه وان المدرب قد اراح بعض اللاعبين الاساسيين لأجل التقاط الأنفاس ورغم ذلك يظل الأداء الباهت للمريخ بالدوري امرمحير جدا المهم ان الفريق كسب النقاط واسترد شيء من معنوياته بعد احباط التعادل الأفريقي والقادم افضل في بقيه المباريات.
@نقاط متفرقة :
@اخرس اللاعب الخلوق أمير المدافعين بالمريخ الكابتن امير كمال الالسن والتصريحات التي برزت في الشبكات الاسفيريه التي تفيد بانه اخطاء في هدف وفاق الأول نتيجه الدخان الكثيف بالملعب التي اطلقها شفوت اؤلمبيس مؤنس مستقبل تشجيع الزعيم وذلك بحضوره لمباراة الاهلى مدني والتشجيع من داخل الكورفاء وسط الشفوت الذين ظلوا يعانون دوما من الهجمات الاعلاميه غير المبررة وتحريض الجمهور عليهم برغم ان جل الجمهور في مباراةوفاق سطيف انقطع عن التشجيع بعد هدف وفاق الثاني إلا هولا الشفوت وبعض الاقليه من الالتراسات الاخري والوقت الآن ليس للتحدث عن افضليه التراس اؤلمبيس اوالخلافات مع بعض الشواذ من الأقلام الاعلاميه المختلفه سنعود لهم في الوقت المناسب ولكن الآن المريخ مواجه بتحد آخر نتمني من الجميع ترك الخلاف جانبا ومساندة اللعيبه ورفع روحهم المعنويه وتهيتهم نفسيا للمواجهة المرتقبه في الجزائر امام سطيف من أجل خطف بطاقه التاهل ولا للاستسلام ودفن الرؤس ففريق وفاق ليس بالفريق القوي والزعيم ليس بالضعيف اوالفريق الذي يستسلم بسهولة ويجب مفاجاته بارضه وهزيمتة باذن الله.
@ لاادري سبب وجود اللاعب مامادو تراوري حتي نهايه المباراة واصبح مستواه في الهابط من مباراة لأخرى واذداد سؤبحصوله علي بطاقه مجانيه من دون عزر لمحترف يلعب لاربع سنوات بالسودان ماذا يدور براسه وقد بداء في فقدان رصيده عند الصفوه بعد ان كانت بدايته قويه جدا في بدايه الموسم وعليه مراجعه مستواه جيدا اوفليذهب غيرماسوف عليه.
@نقطه أخيرة :
@ اولتراس اؤلمبيس مونس فخر التشجيع ياصفوه يجب الالتفاف حولهم وليس حصبهم كما يكتب الجهلاء.
_اللهم انصر الزعيم فوق أي أرض وتحت أي سماء يارب العالمين.

*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*




صيحة
موسى مصطفى
عبد الصمد اختار الطريق الخطأ لمعارضة المريخ!!

في التوقيت الذي توحد فيه جميع ابناء المريخ خلف الفريق الاول الذي يستعد لجولة الاياب ضد فريق وفاق سطيف بطل افريقيا 2014 يفتح عبد الصمد صحيفته لعرقلة المريخ من خلال بعض الزوايا تضرب نجوم المريخ بلا رحمه و تضع المتاريس امام احمر السودان و اسد افريقيا الكاسر لمجرد ان تعادل ضد وفاق سطيف .
عبد الصمد هرب من المريخ وتركه لمجرد ان استقالة الاخ جمال الوالي !!
عبد الصمد ضعيف الشخصية لا يقوي على قيادة النادي و بدلا من التصدي للمهمة اختار الهرب و المعارضة حينما اشترى صحيفة الزعيم من جمال الوالي و استغل تلك الصحيفة لنبش مشاكل المريخ !
ان كان عبد الصمد يرغب في خدمة المريخ لم هرب و ترك المريخ يعاني وهو مقبل على مباراة مصيرية امام الاهلي مدني و بسبب هرب عبد الصمد ورفاقه نال المريخ هزيمة من فريق مغمور في الدوري الممتاز بثلاثة اهداف مع الرأفة
دارت الايام وجلس اهل المريخ مع عبد الصمد لتولي المهمة خلفا للوالي ولكن الرجل رفض !!
طالما انك اخي عبد الصمد لا ترغب في خدمة المريخ لماذا تريد تعطيل مسيرته و انت تفتح صحفات صحيفتك للتقيل من ابناء المجلس و نبش مشاكل المريخ و اجراء الحوارات التي لم تجد طريقها وحظها للنشر حينما كنت انت نائبا للوالي .
جماهير المريخ ستقول كلمتها لم يحاول تعطيل مسيرة المريخ .
لم نتوقع ان تصل مرحلة معارضة نائب رئيس المريخ لهذا الحد !!
ان كان عبد الصمد جلس يوما من الايام على مقعد نائب رئيس المريخ وفتح صحيفته لتعطيل المريخ و هي التي تطالب المجلس بالرحيل من الاسلم عليه ان يقفلها بالضبة و المفتاح بدلا من نبش مشاكل المريخ وعرضها للتحليل و اعادة انتاجها بتصريحات لمن هم ضد المريخ.
متفرقات
الاهلي شندي تعثر بالتعادل و كان قريبا من الوصول للشباك
لم نتابع الكرة سوي 10 دقائق ولذا يصعب الحكم على الفريقين و لكننا نثق في رفاق كلتشي في العودة ببطاقة الترشح من غانا
ريكاردو خبير بالكرة الافريقية وهو مؤهل لقيادة الاهلي للمرحلة المقبلة للكونفدرالية
الاهلي شندي ظل يقدمافضل المستويات في بطولته المحببة ونتوقع عودته في الاياب
اخيرا
من الصعب عودة عبد الصمد الى رئاسة المريخ لانه لا يملك قدرات وصفات القيادة
من يهرب عن المريخ ساعة الحارة ما حبابو في ساعة الباردة..!!



  فهمونا كدي صاحب الصيحة ده طوااااالي شايت برة ؟؟؟!!!!!!!!
                        	*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*




استهجان واسع لتصرفات لاعبي أهلي مدني وجهازهم الفني




أقدم لاعبو أهلي مدني والمدرب عمر ملكية على تصرفات غير مسئولة على الإطلاق ستخصم الكثير من رصيد الأهلي الذي كان يُحظى باحترام القاعدة الرياضية بعد أن تبارى لاعبو الأهلي في اللعب على الأجسام وأدوا بعنف غير قانوني أمام المريخ وكانوا يحتجون بصورة صارخة حتى على القرارات الصحيحة من قبل حكم المباراة وحتى المدرب عمر ملكية صاحب الأخلاق العالية والرفيعة شارك في مهزلة الاحتجاجات الصارخة والخروج عن السلوك الرياضي في مباراة المريخ مما أدى لطرده من الملعب ووجدت تصرفات لاعبي أهلي مدني وجهازهم الفني استهجاناً واسعاً واستنكاراً من الشارع الرياضي الذي لم يرى مثل هذه التصرفات الغريبة في نادٍ كبير مثل أهلي مدني.



..والله انا من الناس دائما بتعاطف مع اندية مدني عموما لان مدني جاء منها الفاضل سانتو وحموري 1و2وسامي والعمده ووجميعهم زينو الكشف الاحمر وامتعونا بالكرة الحلوة الجميلة ..لكن بعد كورة امس اهلي مدني لو لعب مع الزنطور اكون مضطرا للتزنطر ..
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الخرطوم الوطني يطالب بتعويض مالي

طالب  الخرطوم الوطني الاتحاد العام لكرة القدم بتعويضه ماليا لعدم قيام مباراة  المريخ نيالا باستاد المريخ بأم درمان الذي اكد عدم تسلمه اخطارا بقيام  المباراة بملعبه .. كما طالبه باحترام جميع الاندية التي تلعب في منافسة  كبيرة تحتاج لمزيد من الاهتمام.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*السعودية والإمارات بمجموعة الموت في تصفيات المونديال



كووورة






أسفرت  قرعة الدور الثالث من التصفيات الآسيوية المؤهلة إلى نهائيات كأس العالم  لكرة القدم المقررة عام 2018 في روسيا عن مواجهات عربية قوية كما هو متوقع  ففي المجموعة الاولى جاءت منتخبات ايران وكوريا الجنوبية واوزبكستان والصين  وقطر وسوريا..وفي الثانية التي تعتبر مجموعة الموت استراليا واليابان  والسعودية والامارات والعراق وتايلاند وأجريت مراسم القرعة اليوم الثلاثاء   في العاصمة الماليزية كوالالمبور

المجموعة الأولى
المجموعة الثانية

ايران
استراليا

كوريا الجنوبية
اليابان

اوزبكستان
السعودية

الصين
الامارات

قطر
العراق

سوريا
تايلاند




وترقب  نتيجة القرعة 12 منتخبا نجحت في عبور الدور الثاني من التصفيات المشتركة  لكأس العالم 2018 وكأس آسيا 2019، وتضم قائمة المنتخبات المتأهلة أصحاب  المركز الأول في كل مجموعة وهي: ( المجموعة الأولى "السعودية "، المجموعة  الثانية "أستراليا" ، المجموعة الثالثة "قطر" ، المجموعة الرابعة "إيران" ،  المجموعة الخامسة "اليابان "، المجموعة السادسة " تايلاند" ، المجموعة  السابعة " كوريا الجنوبية" ، المجموعة الثامنة "أوزبكستان" )، إلى جانب  أفضل أربعة منتخبات حصلت على المركز الثاني وهي: العراق، سوريا، الإمارات  والصين.

وتم تقسيم المنتخبات الـ12 على مجموعتين وتضم كل مجموعة ستة  منتخبات تتنافس بنظام الدوري من مرحلتين ذهابا وإيابا، ويتأهل الأول  والثاني من كل مجموعة مباشرة إلى نهائيات كأس العالم روسيا 2018، في حين  يتنافس المنتخبان الحاصلان على المركز الثالث ضمن الملحق الآسيوي لتحديد  الفريق المتأهل إلى الملحق العالمي لمواجهة ممثل كونكاكاف.

وتبدأ منافسات الدور الثالث من التصفيات الآسيوية في الأول من سبتمبر المقبل.

وجرى  تصنيف المنتخبات المشاركة في الدور الثالث، بحسب تصنيف الاتحاد الدولي  لكرة القدم الصادر في 7 إبريل الجاري بوضع إيران وأستراليا بالمستوى الأول،  وكوريا الجنوبية واليابان بالمستوى الثاني، والسعودية وأوزبكستان بالمستوى  الثالث، والإمارات والصين بالمستوى الرابع، وقطر والعراق بالمستوى الخامس،  وأخيراً سوريا وتايلاند في المستوى السادس .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حروف ذهبية
بابكر مهدي الشريف
الكونفدرالية عيبها شنو

× هبط الزعيم للكونفدرالية بتلك النتيجة الغير متوقعة التي خرج بها أمام ضيفه وفاق سطيف السبت الماضي .
× الرأي عندي هو أن لا يفرط أهل المريخ في الهرج والمرج الفارغ الغير مجدي ، والذي لن يفيد شيئ غير أن يجلب الفرقة والإهمال الكامل لاستحقاقت الفريق المقبلة في التنافس الداخلي والخارجي .
× ذاك الحديث الذي قاله السيد عبد التام يوضح بجلاء أن هذا الرجل غير جدير بهذا المنصب الذي يشغله أبدا أبدا .
× ألا يعلم هذا الرجل أن كرة القدم تحتمل مثل هذه النتائج ؟ وهل كان يظن عبد التام أن المريخ فريقا خارقا للعادة ولن يتعادل في تلك المباراة ؟ وماذا كان سيقول لو خسر الفريق ولم يتعادل ؟ أهدأ يا رجل .
× من حديث عبد التام وضح لنا تماما أن هناك احتكاكات وعدم رضا بين أعضاء لجنة التسيير أنفسهم .
× فتركيز الرجل على موضوع المعسكر وتهديده بعدم قيام أي معسكر خارجي في المستقبل ، وسخريته بأن سد مروي موجود ، لهو دليل على أن الرجل يعني ويقصد رئيس القطاع الرياضي الكابتن عادل أبوجريشة بكل تأكيد .
× نقول لعبد التام ما عندك وش تتحدث الان وعبر الصحف ، فكان الأجدر بك أن تنتظر اجتماع المجلس التقيمي للأحداث ، وتقدم كل نصائحك وملاحظاتك هناك ، ولكن يبدو أنك لا تتمتع بالجرأة الكافية للمواجة ووضع النقاط على الحروف ، حتى تتم معالجتها بمايراه المجلس وليس أنت .
× كل فعاليات المريخ صبرت على الاخفقات الظاهرة والخفية ، تقديرا لمصلحة الكيان ، ولكن يبدو أن اهل التسيير غلبهم ان يصبروا على انفسهم .
× على الجميع وعلى رأسهم لجنة التسيير أن يهيئوا الأجواء للفريق وأن لا يقنطوا ، لأن هناك الدوري المحلي ومباراة وفاق سطيف بعد أيام .
× صحيح أن نتيجة مباراة الذهاب تحدثنا عن ضعف الأمل في الوج لدور المجموعتين ، ولكن كرة القدم لا تقبل هذا القنوط ، وتقول أنها تلعب بحسابات معقدة وجزئية ، ولها في كل لحظة وحين رأي وفهم ، ويجب التعامل معها هكذا .
× لو كان التأكيد على الخروج موجود ، فيجب على القائمين بالأمر في الأحمر أن يتعاملوا بعقلانية ووعي حتى يجهز الفريق فنيا للكونفدرالية .
× البعض من أهل المريخ يرفض نزول المريخ للكونفدرالية ، والشامتين يسخرون من احتمال هبوط الأحمر لها.
× نقول للجميع أن بطولة الكونفدرالية لا تقل قوة وشراسة من الأبطال، من حيث الأندية المشاركة فيها ، كما أنها بطولة كبيرة ومهمة جدا وإن أتت في الترتيب بعد الأبطال ، وليس فيها ما يعيبها حتى نسخر منها أو نرفضها ، ولكنها النظرات القاصرة والسطحية التي نتعامل بها في معظم شؤننا العامة .
× ولو سئلت الكونفدرالية عنا لرفضتنا ، وتمنعت أن ننافس عليها ، لسوء تخطيطنا وعدم اداراكنا لما حولنا .
× لنا ألسن أمضى من السنان وأياد أقصر من البنان ، فلن نطول تيجان ينافسنا عليها أضعف الناس .
× الهلال وجد هلال الفاشر لقمة جاهزة فبلعها ، ومع ذلك رفض شانتيل احتساب ركلة جزاء لهلال الفاشر من خطأ واضح من أطهر الطاهر .
×لماذا يقذف جمهور الهلال بالشماريخ في مباراة كهذه ؟
× عزوف جماهير الهلال وعدم حضورها مباراة الأمس يمثل رسالة واضحة
× والمريخ قدم مباراة سيئة أمس وكان البطء وفتح المساحات للاعبي الأهلي
× الهدف الذي أحرزه الأهلي من الكرة المرسلة من واغ الواغ ، يؤكد أن المعز انتهى كحارس مرمى .
× هدف راجي ليس به تسلل ،لأن مدافع الأهلي كان على رأس خط 6 فيما كان راجي على متر كامل خارجه ، عند ركل الكرة .
× احتجاج عمر ملكية العنيف ليس له مبرر ، وامل أن يشاهد الهدف بارتياح ثم يعتذر عن احتجاجه الغير لائق به .
الذهبية الأخيرة
× وعبر الذهبية الأخيرة لهذا الصباح نقول الكرة السودانية في وادي وكرة البلاد الأخرى في واد اخر .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ï»­ï»›ï»”ï»° 
ï؛چï؛³ï»¤ï؛ژï»‹ï»´ï»‍ ï؛£ï؛´ï»¦
ï»£ï»¦ ï؛ƒï»³ï»¦ ï؛ƒï؛‘ï؛ھï؛ƒ

* ï»­ï؛چï»ںï» ï»ھ ï؛چï»ںï»Œï»ˆï»´ï»¢ ï»» ï؛ƒï؛©ï؛­ï»± ï»£ï»¦ ï؛ƒï»³ï»¦ ï؛ƒï؛‘ï؛ھï؛ƒ ï؛£ï؛ھï»³ï؛œï»² ï»‹ï»¦ ï»£ï؛’ï؛ژï؛­ï؛چï؛“ ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï؛®ï»³ï؛¦ ï؛ƒï»£ï؛² ï؛چï»·ï»­ï»‌ ï؛ƒï»£ï؛ژï»، ï»“ï؛®ï»—ï؛” ï؛چï»ںï؛کï»¤ï؛œï»´ï»‍ ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï؛´ï؛®ï؛£ï»´ï؛” ï؛چï»ںï؛ ï؛°ï؛چï؛‹ï؛®ï»³ï؛” ( ï؛چï»ںï»®ï»“ï؛ژï»• ) ï»“ï»² ï؛«ï»«ï؛ژï؛ڈ ï؛©ï»­ï؛­ ï؛چï»ںـ 16 ï»ںï؛’ï»„ï»®ï»ںï؛” ï؛چï»·ï»§ï؛ھï»³ï؛” ï؛چï»·ï»“ï؛®ï»³ï»کï»´ï؛” !.
* ï؛ƒï؛ƒï؛‘ï؛ھï؛ƒ ï»£ï»¦ ï؛چï»ںï؛¼ï»”ï»®ï؛“ ï؛چï»ںï»Œï»ˆï؛ژï»، ï؛چï»ںï؛¬ï»³ï»¦ ï»›ï؛ژï»§ï»®ï؛چ ï»›ï»Œï؛ژï؛©ï؛—ï»¬ï»¢ ï»“ï»² ï»£ï؛œï»‍ ï»«ï؛¬ï»© ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï»¨ï؛ژï؛³ï؛’ï؛ژï؛• ï؛چï»ںï»Œï»ˆï»´ï»¤ï؛” ï»“ï»² ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï»´ï»Œï؛ژï؛© .. ï»­ï»£ï»¸ï»­ï؛چ ï»£ï؛ھï؛­ï؛ںï؛ژï؛• ï؛چï»ںï»کï» ï»Œï؛” ï؛چï»ںï؛¤ï»¤ï؛®ï؛چï؛€ ï»£ï»¦ ï»‹ï؛¼ï؛®ï؛چً ï؛‘ï؛ھï؛­ï»± ï؛‘ï؛„ï؛¯ï»³ï؛ژï؛‹ï»¬ï»¢ ï؛چï»ںï؛¤ï»¤ï؛®ï؛چï؛€ ï»­ï؛چï»ںï؛¼ï»”ï؛®ï؛چï؛€ ï»“ï»² ï»£ï؛¸ï»¬ï؛ھ ï؛‘ï؛ھï»³ï»ٹ ï؛³ï؛® ï؛چï»ںï»¨ï؛ژï»‡ï؛®ï»³ï»¦؟ .
* ï؛ƒï»، ï؛ƒï؛‘ï؛ھï؛ƒ ï»£ï»¦ ï؛چï»ںï؛کï»´ï»”ï»® ( ï؛چï»ںï»”ï؛ژï؛‹ï»– ï؛چï»ںï؛ ï»¤ï؛ژï»‌ ) ï؛چï»ںï؛¬ï»± ï؛·ï»œّï» ï؛– ï؛ƒï»ںï»®ï؛چï»§ï»ھ ï»£ï؛ ï»¤ï»®ï»‹ï؛ژï؛• ï؛­ï؛چï؛‹ï»Œï؛” ï»ںï؛¤ï»ˆï؛” ï؛©ï؛§ï»®ï»‌ ï؛چï»ںï»¼ï»‹ï؛’ï»´ï»¦ ï؛‡ï»ںï»° ï؛ƒï؛­ï؛½ ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï» ï»Œï؛گ ï»—ï؛’ï»‍ ï؛‘ï؛ھï؛چï»³ï؛” ï؛چï»ںï؛¸ï»®ï»پ ï؛چï»·ï»­ï»‌، ï؛›ï»¢ ï»—ï؛’ï»‍ ï؛‘ï؛ھï؛چï»³ï؛” ï؛چï»ںï؛¸ï»®ï»پ ï؛چï»ںï؛œï؛ژï»§ï»² ( ï؛چï»ںï؛کï»´ï»”ï»® ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï»€ï»²ï؛€ ) ï؛­ï»ڈï»¢ ï؛ƒï»¥ ï؛چï»ںï»”ï؛®ï»³ï»– ï»›ï؛ژï»¥ ï»­ï»—ï؛کï»¬ï؛ژ ï؛§ï؛ژï؛³ï؛®ï؛چً 1/2 .. ؟
* ï؛ƒï»، ï»£ï»¦ ï؛چï»ںï؛کï؛¸ï»œï»´ï» ï؛” ï؛چï»ںï»گï؛®ï»³ï؛’ï؛” ï؛چï»ںï؛کï»² ï؛‘ï؛ھï؛ƒ ï؛‘ï»¬ï؛ژ ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï؛´ï؛کï؛® ï»ںï»®ï»™ ï؛‡ï»³ï»¤ï»´ï؛ژï»‌ ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï؛’ï؛ژï؛­ï؛چï؛“ ï؛£ï»´ï؛ڑ ï؛ƒï؛ںï» ï؛² ï؛—ï؛®ï؛چï»­ï؛­ï»± ï؛چï»ںï؛ ï؛ژï»«ï؛° ï»‹ï» ï»° ï؛چï»ںï»œï»¨ï؛’ï؛” ï»­ï؛ƒï؛·ï؛®ï»™ ï»‹ï»¨ï»œï؛’ï؛” ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï؛ژ ï؛ںï؛ژï»«ï؛°؟ .
* ï؛ƒï»، ï؛ƒï؛‘ï؛ھï؛ƒ ï؛‘ï؛ژï»ںï؛کï؛’ï؛ھï»³ï»¼ï؛• ï؛چï»·ï»ڈï؛®ï؛ڈ ï؛چï»ںï؛کï»² ï»“ï؛ژï؛ںï؛„ï»§ï؛ژ ï؛‘ï»¬ï؛ژ ï»“ï»² ï؛چï»ںï؛¸ï»®ï»پ ï؛چï»ںï؛œï؛ژï»§ï»² ï؛£ï»´ï»¦ ï؛ƒï؛§ï؛®ï؛‌ ï؛ƒï»“ï»€ï»‍ ï»»ï»‹ï؛’ï»´ï»¨ï؛ژ ï»›ï»®ï»“ï»² ï»­ï؛›ï؛ژï»§ï»² ï؛ƒï»“ï»€ï»‍ ï»»ï»‹ï؛’ï»´ï»¨ï؛ژ ï»‹ï»¤ï؛® ï؛‘ï؛¨ï»´ï؛– ï»­ï؛ƒï؛‘ï»کï»° ï»‹ï» ï»° ï»§ï؛ ï»®ï»، ï؛ƒï؛³ï»®ï؛ƒ ï»£ï»¨ï»¬ï»¤ï؛ژ ï؛‘ï»œï؛œï»´ï؛®؟ .
* ï؛ƒï»، ï»£ï»¦ ï؛ƒï»£ï»´ï؛® ï»­ï»‹ï»¨ï»œï؛’ï؛” ï»­ï؛‘ï»œï؛®ï»± ï»­ï؛­ï؛چï؛ںï»² ï؛چï»ںï؛¬ï»³ï»¦ ï»‡ï»¬ï؛®ï»­ï؛چ ï»“ï»² ï»«ï؛¬ï»© ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï؛’ï؛ژï؛­ï؛چï؛“ ï؛‘ï؛¸ï»œï»‍ ï»ڈï؛®ï»³ï؛گ ï»ںï»¢ ï»§ï؛„ï»ںï»”ï»ھ ï»£ï»¨ï»¬ï»¢؟ .
* ï؛ƒï»، ï»£ï»¦ ï؛چï»ںï؛کï؛¤ï»œï»´ï»¢ ï؛چï»ںï؛’ï؛کï؛´ï»®ï؛چï»§ï»² ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï؛®ï؛—ï؛¸ï»² ï؛چï»ںï؛¬ï»± ï»ںï»¢ ï»³ï؛کï؛¤ï؛®ّï؛‌ ï»£ï»¦ ï»‡ï» ï»¤ï»¨ï؛ژ ï»‹ï» ï»° ï»‹ï»´ï»¨ï»ڑ ï»³ï؛ژ ï؛—ï؛ژï؛ںï؛®، ï»­ï»“ï»² ï؛ƒï؛­ï؛؟ï»¨ï؛ژ ï»­ï؛ƒï»£ï؛ژï»، ï»§ï؛ژï»‡ï؛®ï»³ï»¨ï؛ژ ï»­ï»›ï؛„ï»§ï»ھ ( ï»£ï؛ھï»“ï»®ï»‰ ï؛چï»ںï»کï»´ï»¤ï؛” !. (
* ï؛—ï؛’ï؛ژً ï»ںï»ھ ï»­ï»ںï»¤ï»¦ ï؛­ï؛·ï؛ژï»© .. ï؛—ï؛’ï؛ژً ï»ںï»ھ .
* ï؛چï؛£ï؛کï؛´ï؛گ ï»«ï؛¬ï؛چ ï؛چï»ںï؛کï؛¤ï»œï»´ï»¢ ï؛چï»ںï»œï؛ژï؛­ï؛›ï؛” ï»«ï؛ھï»“ï؛ژً ï»ںï»”ï؛®ï»—ï؛” ï؛چï»ںï؛کï»¤ï؛œï»´ï»‍ ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï؛´ï؛®ï؛£ï»´ï؛” ï»£ï»¦ ï؛—ï؛´ï» ï»‍ ï»­ï؛چï؛؟ï؛¢ ï»» ï»³ï»”ï»®ï؛• ï؛£ï؛کï»° ï»‹ï» ï»° ï»£ï»¦ ï؛‘ï»Œï»´ï»¨ï»ھ ï؛£ï»®ï»‌ !.
* ï»­ï؛چï؛£ï؛کï؛´ï؛گ ï؛›ï»¼ï؛™ ï؛©ï»—ï؛ژï؛‹ï»– ï؛‘ï؛ھï»»ً ï»‹ï»¦ ï؛چï»ںï؛°ï»£ï»¦ ï؛چï»ںï»€ï؛ژï؛‹ï»ٹ ï»“ï»² ï؛چï»ںï؛¸ï»®ï»پ ï؛چï»ںï؛œï؛ژï»§ï»² ï»£ï»ٹ ï؛ƒï»§ï»ھ ï»» ï»³ï»کï»‍ ï»‹ï»¦ ï؛³ï؛’ï»ٹ ï؛©ï»—ï؛ژï؛‹ï»– .
* ï؛ƒï»، ï؛ƒï»§ï؛´ï»° ï»«ï؛¬ï»© ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï؛’ï؛ژï؛­ï؛چï؛“ ï؛—ï»¤ï؛ژï»£ï؛ژً ï»­ï»» ï؛ƒï»‹ï»®ï؛© ï؛‡ï»ںï»´ï»¬ï؛ژ ï؛‡ï»» ï؛‘ï»¤ï»کï؛ھï؛چï؛­ ï»£ï؛ژ ï»³ï»”ï»´ï؛ھ ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï؛®ï»³ï؛¦ ï»“ï»² ï»£ï؛’ï؛ژï؛­ï؛چï؛—ï»ھ ï؛چï»ںï؛ھï»­ï؛­ï»³ï؛” ï؛چï»ںï»´ï»®ï»، ï؛ƒï»£ï؛ژï»، ï؛ƒï»«ï» ï»² ï»£ï؛ھï»§ï»² ï»­ï»£ï؛’ï؛ژï؛­ï؛چï؛“ ï؛چï»ںï؛®ï؛© ï؛ƒï»£ï؛ژï»، ï»“ï؛®ï»—ï؛” ï؛چï»ںï؛کï»¤ï؛œï»´ï»‍ ï؛چï»ںï؛ ï؛°ï؛چï؛‹ï؛®ï»³ï؛” ï»“ï»² ï؛ƒï؛­ï؛؟ï»¬ï؛ژ ï»³ï»®ï»، 19 ï؛چï»ںï»کï؛ژï؛©ï»،؟ .
* ï»—ï؛ژï»‌ ï؛چï»ںï؛°ï»£ï»´ï»‍ ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï؛¤ï» ï»‍ ï؛چï»ںï»Œï؛ژï»ںï»¤ï»² ï؛چï»ںï؛®ï؛·ï»´ï؛ھ ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï»¬ï؛ھï»³ï؛” ï؛‘ï»”ï»¢ ï»£ï» ï»´ï؛ژï»¥ ï»—ï؛’ï»‍ ï»‹ï؛ھï؛“ ï؛³ï»¨ï»®ï؛چï؛• : ï؛‡ï»¥ ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï؛®ï»³ï؛¦ ï»» ï»³ï»¬ï؛°ï»£ï»ھ ï؛‡ï»» ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï؛®ï»³ï؛¦، ï»“ï»² ï؛‡ï؛·ï؛ژï؛­ï؛“ ï»­ï؛چï؛؟ï؛¤ï؛” ï؛‡ï»ںï»° ï؛ƒï»¥ ï؛چï»·ï؛»ï»‍ ï»“ï»´ï»ھ ï؛ƒï»¥ ï»³ï»¨ï؛کï؛¼ï؛®، ï»­ï»ںï»œï»¦ ï»—ï؛ھ ï؛—ï؛¤ï؛ھï؛™ ï؛ƒï؛§ï»„ï؛ژï؛€ ï»“ï»² ï؛‘ï»Œï؛¾ ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï؛’ï؛ژï؛­ï»³ï؛ژï؛• ï»“ï»´ï؛¨ï؛´ï؛® .
* ï»­ï؛ƒï؛£ï؛´ï؛گ ï؛ƒï»¥ ï»«ï؛¬ï؛چ ï؛چï»§ï»„ï؛’ï»– ï؛—ï»¤ï؛ژï»£ï؛ژً ï»‹ï» ï»° ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï؛®ï»³ï؛¦ ï»“ï»² ï»£ï؛’ï؛ژï؛­ï؛چï؛“ ï؛ƒï»£ï؛² ï؛چï»·ï»­ï»‌؛ ï؛£ï»´ï؛ڑ ï»§ï؛کï؛‍ ï؛چï»ںï»¬ï؛ھï»‘ ï؛چï»·ï»­ï»‌ ï»ںï»®ï»“ï؛ژï»• ï؛³ï»„ï»´ï»’ ï»£ï»¦ ï؛§ï»„ï؛„ ï»“ï»ˆï»´ï»ٹ ï»ںï»¼ï»‹ï؛گ ï؛ƒï»£ï»´ï؛® ï»›ï»¤ï؛ژï»‌ .
* ï»­ï»›ï؛ژï»¥ ï»ںï»¬ï؛¬ï؛چ ï؛چï»ںï»¬ï؛ھï»‘ ï؛ƒï؛›ï؛®ï»© ï؛چï»ںï»œï؛’ï»´ï؛® ï»“ï»² ï؛—ï؛œï؛’ï»´ï؛– ï؛ƒï»—ï؛ھï؛چï»، ï؛چï»ںï؛ ï؛°ï؛چï؛‹ï؛®ï»³ï»´ï»¦ ï»­ï؛‘ï؛ژï»ںï»¤ï»کï؛ژï؛‘ï»‍ ï؛ƒï؛؟ï»Œï»’ ï؛£ï»¤ï؛ژï؛³ï»¨ï؛ژ ï»­ï؛ƒï؛£ï؛’ï»‚ ï؛‘ï»Œï؛¾ ï»»ï»‹ï؛’ï»´ï»¨ï؛ژ .
* ï»­ï»§ï؛کï؛‍ ï؛چï»ںï»¬ï؛ھï»‘ ï؛چï»ںï؛œï؛ژï»§ï»² ï»ںï» ï»®ï»“ï؛ژï»• ï»›ï»¤ï؛ژ ï»—ï» ï»¨ï؛ژ ï؛³ï» ï»”ï؛ژً ï»£ï»¦ ï؛£ï؛ژï»ںï؛” ï؛—ï؛´ï» ï»‍ ï»­ï؛چï؛؟ï؛¤ï؛”، ï»­ï»›ï»¨ï؛ژ ï»§ï؛کï»®ï»—ï»ٹ ï»£ï»¦ ï»»ï»‹ï؛’ï»´ï»¨ï؛ژ ï؛‘ï»Œï؛ھ ï؛ƒï»¥ ï؛—ï؛„ï»›ï؛ھ ï»ںï»¬ï»¢ ï؛ƒï»¥ ï»«ï؛¬ï؛چ ï؛چï»ںï؛¤ï»œï»¢ ï»§ï؛ژï»­ï»± ï»‹ï» ï»° ï؛·ï؛®، ï؛ƒï»» ï»³ï»”ï»œï؛®ï»­ï؛چ ï»“ï»² ï»§ï؛¼ï؛گ ï؛ƒï»± ï»£ï؛¼ï»´ï؛ھï؛“ ï؛—ï؛´ï» ï»‍ ï»­ï»ںï»œï»¦ !.
* ï؛‘ï؛ژï؛§ï؛کï؛¼ï؛ژï؛­ .. ï؛چï»ںï»®ï»“ï؛ژï»• ï»ںï»¢ ï»³ï»¨ï»‍ ï؛ƒï»± ï»«ï؛ھï»‘ ï»£ï»¦ ï»«ï؛ھï»“ï»´ï»ھ ï»“ï»² ï»£ï؛®ï»£ï؛ژï»§ï؛ژ ï»£ï»¦ ï»›ï؛®ï؛“ ï»£ï» ï»Œï»®ï؛‘ï؛”، ï؛‘ï»کï؛ھï؛­ ï»£ï؛ژ ï؛ƒï»¥ ï»«ï؛ھï»“ï»´ï»¨ï؛ژ ï»›ï؛ژï»§ï؛ژ ï»£ï» ï»Œï»®ï؛‘ï»´ï»¦ .
* ï؛‘ï»¬ï؛¬ï؛چ ï»ںï»® ï؛؟ï»¤ï»¦ ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï؛®ï»³ï؛¦ ï؛—ï؛¤ï»œï»´ï»¤ï؛ژً ï»§ï؛°ï»³ï»¬ï؛ژً ï»“ï»² ï»£ï؛’ï؛ژï؛­ï؛چï؛“ ï؛چï»ںï؛®ï؛© ï»“ï»کï؛ھ ï»³ï»کï» ï؛گ ï؛چï»ںï»„ï؛ژï»­ï»ںï؛” ï»‹ï» ï»° ï؛§ï؛¼ï»¤ï»ھ ï»­ï»³ï»¬ï؛°ï»£ï»ھ ï»“ï»² ï؛ƒï؛­ï؛؟ï»ھ، ï»­ï»ںï»Œï» ï»¬ï؛ژ ï»£ï»¨ï؛ژï؛³ï؛’ï؛” ï»ںï»¨ï؛¸ï»´ï؛ھ ï؛‘ï»کï؛®ï؛چï؛­ ï»£ï؛ ï» ï؛² ï؛چï»¹ï؛©ï؛چï؛­ï؛“ ï؛‘ï؛کï»کï؛ھï»³ï»¢ ï؛·ï»œï»®ï»¯ ï؛‡ï»ںï»° ï؛چï»ںï»œï؛ژï»‘ ï؛؟ï؛ھ ï؛چï»ںï؛کï؛¤ï»œï»´ï»¢ ï؛چï»ںï؛’ï؛کï؛´ï»®ï؛چï»§ï»² ï»£ï؛¼ï؛¤ï»®ï؛‘ï؛” ï؛‘ï؛¸ï؛®ï»³ï»‚ ï»ںï» ï»¤ï؛’ï؛ژï؛­ï؛چï؛“ ï»³ï»®ï؛؟ï؛¢ ï؛چï»·ï؛§ï»„ï؛ژï؛€ ï؛چï»ںï؛کï»² ï»­ï»—ï»ٹ ï»“ï»´ï»¬ï؛ژ ï»­ï؛ƒï؛›ï؛®ï؛• ï»‹ï» ï»° ï؛چï»ںï»¨ï؛کï»´ï؛ ï؛” .
* ï؛§ï؛کï؛ژï»£ï؛ژً ï»» ï»³ï؛°ï؛چï»‌ ï»“ï»² ï؛چï»·ï»£ï»‍ ï؛‘ï»کï»´ï؛” .. ï»­ï؛‘ï»¤ï؛œï»‍ ï»£ï؛ژ ï»«ï؛°ï»£ï»¨ï؛ژ ï»“ï؛®ï»³ï»– ï»­ï؛چï؛­ï»± ï»­ï»­ï»ںï»”ï؛° ï؛چï»ںï»¨ï»´ï؛ ï»´ï؛®ï»± ï»“ï»² ï؛چï»ںï؛ھï»­ï؛­ ï؛چï»·ï»­ï»‌ ï؛‘ï»¬ï؛ھï»‘ ï»§ï»ˆï»´ï»’ ï»“ï»² ï؛ƒï؛­ï؛؟ï»ھ ï»­ï»­ï؛³ï»‚ ï؛ںï»¤ï»¬ï»®ï؛­ï»©، ï»§ï؛´ï؛کï»„ï»´ï»ٹ ï؛ƒï»¥ ï»§ï»¬ï؛°ï»، ï؛چï»ںï»®ï»“ï؛ژï»• ï»“ï»² ï؛ƒï؛­ï؛؟ï»ھ .
* ï»­ï؛‡ï؛«ï؛چ ï»» ï»—ï؛ھï؛­ ï؛چï»ںï» ï»ھ ï»» ï»—ï؛ھï؛­ ï؛چï»ںï» ï»ھ ï»» ï»—ï؛ھï؛­ ï؛چï»ںï» ï»ھ ï»“ï؛¸ï» ï»¨ï؛ژ ï»“ï»² ï؛—ï؛¤ï»کï»´ï»– ï؛چï»ںï»¨ï؛کï»´ï؛ ï؛” ï؛چï»ںï؛کï»² ï»§ï؛کï»¤ï»¨ï؛ژï»«ï؛ژ ï»“ï»² ï؛چï»ںï؛ ï؛°ï؛چï؛‹ï؛®، ï»“ï؛ˆï»§ï»¨ï؛ژ ï؛³ï»¨ï؛کï؛¤ï»®ï»‌ ï؛‡ï»ںï»° ï؛چï»ںï؛’ï»„ï»®ï»ںï؛” ï؛چï»ںï»œï»®ï»§ï»”ï؛ھï؛­ï؛چï»ںï»´ï؛” .. ï»£ï؛ژ ï»³ï»Œï»¨ï»² ï؛ƒï»§ï»¨ï؛ژ ï»“ï»² ï»›ï»‍ ï؛چï»·ï؛£ï»®ï؛چï»‌ ï؛³ï»¨ï»œï»®ï»¥ ï»“ï»² ï»—ï» ï؛گ ï؛چï»ںï؛کï»¨ï؛ژï»“ï؛² ï؛چï»·ï»“ï؛®ï»³ï»کï»² .
ï؛پï؛§ï؛® ï؛چï»ںï؛´ï»„ï»®ï؛­
* ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï؛®ï»³ï؛¨ï؛ژï؛ڈ ï؛چï»ںï؛¨ï» ï؛؛ ï»«ï»¢ ï؛چï»ںï؛¬ï»³ï»¦ ï؛³ï»´ï؛¤ï؛®ï؛»ï»®ï»¥ ï»‹ï» ï»° ï؛—ï؛„ï»›ï»´ï؛ھ ï»­ï»»ï؛‹ï»¬ï»¢ ï»ںï» ï»”ï؛®ï»³ï»–، ï»­ï؛£ï؛’ï»¬ï»¢ ï»ںï»ھ ï»“ï»² ï»›ï»‍ ï؛چï»ںï»ˆï؛®ï»­ï»‘، ï»­ï؛—ï؛´ï؛ ï»´ï»‍ ï؛£ï»€ï»®ï؛­ï»«ï»¢ ï؛چï»ںï؛°ï؛چï»«ï»² ï؛چï»ںï؛’ï؛ژï»«ï»² ï؛چï»ںï»´ï»®ï»، ï»“ï»² ï؛‡ï؛³ï؛کï؛ژï؛© ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï؛®ï»³ï؛¦؛ ï»ںï»¤ï؛†ï؛چï؛¯ï؛­ï؛—ï»ھ ï؛ƒï»£ï؛ژï»، ï؛ƒï»«ï» ï»² ï»£ï؛ھï»§ï»² ï»­ï؛—ï؛ ï؛ھï»³ï؛ھ ï؛چï»ںï؛œï»کï؛” ï»“ï»² ï؛چï»ںï»¼ï»‹ï؛’ï»´ï»¦ .
* ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï؛®ï»³ï؛¦ ï»ںï»¢ ï»³ï»œï»¦ ï؛³ï»´ï؛Œï؛ژً ï؛ƒï»£ï؛² ï؛چï»·ï»­ï»‌ ï»ںï» ï؛ھï؛­ï؛ںï؛” ï؛چï»ںï؛کï»² ï؛—ï؛¤ï؛’ï»„ï»¨ï؛ژ ï»­ï؛—ï؛ھï»“ï»Œï»¨ï؛ژ ï؛‡ï»ںï»° ï؛چï»ںï؛کï»”ï»œï»´ï؛® ï»“ï»² ï؛چï»ںï؛کï؛¨ï» ï»² ï»‹ï»¨ï»ھ .
* ï»­ï؛چï»ںï؛¤ï»– ï»³ï»کï؛ژï»‌ ï»›ï؛ژï»§ï؛– ï»£ï؛¸ï»œï» ï؛” ï»‹ï؛ھï؛© ï»£ï»¦ ï»»ï»‹ï؛’ï»´ï»ھ ï؛چï»ںï» ï»´ï؛ژï»—ï؛” ï؛چï»ںï؛¬ï»«ï»¨ï»´ï؛” ï»» ï؛چï»ںï» ï»´ï؛ژï»—ï؛” ï؛چï»ںï؛’ï؛ھï»§ï»´ï؛” .. ï»­ï»«ï»® ï»£ï»®ï؛؟ï»®ï»‰ ï؛³ï؛„ï»‹ï»®ï؛© ï»ںï»ھ ï»ڈï؛ھï؛چً - ï؛‘ï؛ˆï؛«ï»¥ ï؛چï»ںï» ï»ھ - ï؛‘ï؛ژï؛³ï؛کï»”ï؛ژï؛؟ï؛” .
* ï؛—ï»گï؛ژï؛©ï؛­ï»§ï؛ژ - ï»“ï»² ï؛£ï»”ï»† ï؛چï»ںï» ï»ھ ï»­ï؛­ï»‹ï؛ژï»³ï؛کï»ھ - ï؛‘ï»Œï؛œï؛” ï»“ï؛®ï»³ï»– ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï؛®ï»³ï؛¦ ï؛‘ï؛ژï»ںï»„ï؛ژï؛‹ï؛®ï؛“ ï؛چï»ںï»کï»„ï؛®ï»³ï؛” ï»³ï»®ï»، 16 ï؛‡ï»ںï»° ï»£ï؛ھï»³ï»¨ï؛” ï؛چï»ںï»Œï» ï»¤ï؛” ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï»Œï؛®ï»­ï»“ï؛” ï؛‘ï؛¤ï؛’ï»¬ï؛ژ ï»ںï» ï؛´ï»®ï؛©ï؛چï»¥ ï»­ï؛چï»ںï؛´ï»®ï؛©ï؛چï»§ï»´ï»´ï»¦، ï»­ï»³ï؛’ï»کï»° ï»“ï»´ï»¬ï؛ژ ï»ںï»¤ï؛ھï؛“ ï»³ï»®ï»£ï»´ï»¦ ï»—ï؛’ï»‍ ï؛ƒï»¥ ï»³ï»گï؛ژï؛©ï؛­ ï؛‡ï»ںï»° ï»£ï؛ھï»³ï»¨ï؛” ï؛³ï»„ï»´ï»’ 18 ï»­ï»³ï؛†ï؛©ï»± ï»£ï؛®ï؛چï»§ï»ھ ï؛چï»ںï؛¨ï؛کï؛ژï»£ï»² ï»‹ï» ï»° ï»£ï» ï»Œï؛’ï»¬ï؛ژ، ï؛—ï»¤ï»¬ï»´ï؛ھï؛چً ï»ںï»¤ï»¼ï»—ï؛ژï؛“ ï؛چï»ںï»®ï»“ï؛ژï»• ï»“ï»² ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï؛’ï؛ژï؛­ï؛چï؛“ ï؛چï»ںï؛¤ï؛ژï؛³ï»¤ï؛” ï»³ï»®ï»، ï؛چï»ںï؛œï»¼ï؛›ï؛ژï؛€ 19 ï؛چï»ںï»کï؛ژï؛©ï»، .. ï؛—ï»¤ï»¨ï»´ï؛ژï؛—ï»¨ï؛ژ ï»ںï؛°ï»‹ï»´ï»¢ ï؛چï»ںï»œï؛®ï؛“ ï؛چï»ںï؛´ï»®ï؛©ï؛چï»§ï»´ï؛” ï؛‘ï؛®ï؛£ï» ï؛” ï»‡ï؛ژï»“ï؛®ï؛“ ï»­ï»‹ï»®ï؛©ï؛چً ï؛£ï»¤ï»´ï؛ھï؛چً - ï؛‘ï؛ˆï؛«ï»¥ ï؛چï»ںï» ï»ھ ï؛—ï»Œï؛ژï»ںï»° ..
* ï؛ƒï؛­ï؛³ï»‍ ï؛چï»ںï»œï؛ژï؛‘ï؛کï»¦ ï؛ںï»¤ï؛ژï»‌ ï؛³ï؛ژï»ںï»¢ ï»‹ï؛’ï؛® ï؛»ï»”ï؛¤ï؛کï»ھ ï؛چï»ںï؛®ï؛‹ï»´ï؛´ï»´ï؛” ï؛­ï؛³ï؛ژï»ںï؛” ï؛‡ï»ںï»° ï؛ںï»¤ï؛ژï»«ï»´ï؛® ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï؛®ï»³ï؛¦، ï»‹ï؛’ّï؛® ï»“ï»´ï»¬ï؛ژ ï»‹ï»¦ ï؛ƒï؛³ï»”ï»ھ ï»ںï» ï»¨ï؛کï»´ï؛ ï؛” ï؛چï»ںï؛کï»Œï؛ژï؛©ï»ںï»´ï؛” ï»“ï»² ï»£ï؛’ï؛ژï؛­ï؛چï؛“ ï؛ƒï»£ï؛² ï؛چï»·ï»­ï»‌، ï»­ï»­ï»‹ï؛ھ ï؛‘ï؛کï»Œï»®ï»³ï»€ï»¬ï؛ژ ï؛‘ï»¨ï؛کï»´ï؛ ï؛” ï»ƒï»´ï؛’ï؛” ï»“ï»² ï»£ï؛’ï؛ژï؛­ï؛چï؛“ ï؛چï»ںï؛کï؛ژï؛³ï»ٹ ï»‹ï؛¸ï؛® ï؛‘ï؛ژï»ںï؛ ï؛°ï؛چï؛‹ï؛® ï»­ï؛چï»ںï»Œï»®ï؛©ï؛“ ï؛‘ï؛’ï»„ï؛ژï»—ï؛” ï؛چï»ںï؛کï؛„ï»«ï»‍ .
* ï»³ï؛´ï»¤ï»ٹ ï»£ï»¨ï»ڑ ï؛چï»ںï» ï»ھ ..
* ï؛ںï»¤ï؛ژï»«ï»´ï؛® ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï؛®ï»³ï؛¦ ï؛چï»ںï»Œï»ˆï»´ï»¤ï؛” ï؛—ï؛´ï؛کï؛¤ï»– ï؛ƒï»¥ ï؛—ï»¤ï»®ï؛—ï»®ï؛چ ï»£ï»¦ ï؛ƒï؛ںï» ï»¬ï؛ژ ï»³ï؛ژ ï؛ںï»´ï»¤ï»² .
* ï؛£ï؛´ï؛گ ï؛—ï؛¼ï؛®ï»³ï؛¤ï؛ژï؛• ï؛‡ï»³ï»¤ï»´ï؛ژï»‌ ï؛چï»·ï؛§ï»´ï؛®ï؛“ ï»“ï؛ˆï»¥ ï؛چï؛£ï؛کï»¤ï؛ژï»‌ ï»£ï؛¸ï؛ژï؛­ï»›ï؛” ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï»Œï؛° ï»“ï»² ï»£ï؛’ï؛ژï؛­ï؛چï؛“ ï؛چï»ںï»´ï»®ï»، ï؛ƒï»£ï؛ژï»، ï؛ƒï»«ï» ï»² ï»£ï؛ھï»§ï»² ï»­ï؛چï؛­ï؛© ï؛‘ï»¨ï؛´ï؛’ï؛” ï»›ï؛’ï»´ï؛®ï؛“ ï»ںï؛کï؛ ï»¬ï»´ï؛°ï»© ï؛‘ï؛ھï»³ï»¼ ï؛ƒï»­ï»‌ ï»ںï؛ ï»¤ï؛ژï»‌ ï؛³ï؛ژï»ںï»¢ .. ï»­ï»›ï؛¬ï»ںï»ڑ ï؛چï»»ï؛£ï؛کï»¤ï؛ژï»‌ ï»­ï؛چï؛­ï؛© ï؛‘ï»¤ï؛¸ï؛ژï؛­ï»›ï؛” ï»‹ï؛ھï؛© ï»›ï؛’ï»´ï؛® ï»£ï»¦ ï»§ï؛ ï»®ï»، ï؛چï»ںï؛ھï»›ï؛” ï»›ï»Œï» ï»² ï؛چï»ںï؛®ï»³ï؛¢ ï»­ï؛چï»ںï»¨ï»Œï؛´ï؛ژï»¥ ï»­ï»£ï؛ ï؛ھï»± ï»‹ï؛’ï؛ھ ï؛چï»ںï» ï»„ï»´ï»’، ï»­ï»§ï؛¤ï؛´ï؛گ ï؛ƒï»¥ ï؛«ï»ںï»ڑ ï»›ï؛ژï»¥ ï»£ï»¦ ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï»”ï؛کï؛®ï؛½ ï؛ƒï»¥ ï»³ï؛¤ï؛ھï؛™ ï»£ï»¦ ï؛¯ï»£ï؛ژï»¥ .
* ï»‹ï»¤ï»®ï»£ï؛ژً ï؛چï»ںï»®ï»—ï؛– ï»ںï»´ï؛² ï»­ï»—ï؛– ï؛چï»ںï؛¤ï؛´ï؛ژï؛ڈ .. ï»“ï؛ژï»ںï»¤ï؛®ï»³ï؛¦ ï؛ƒï»£ï؛ژï»£ï»ھ ï»£ï؛’ï؛ژï؛­ï؛چï؛—ï؛ژï»¥ ï»“ï»² ï؛چï»ںï؛ھï»­ï؛­ï»± ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï»¤ï؛کï؛ژï؛¯ ï»­ï»£ï؛’ï؛ژï؛­ï؛چï؛“ ï؛چï»ںï؛®ï؛© ï؛ƒï»£ï؛ژï»، ï؛چï»ںï»®ï»“ï؛ژï»•، ï»­ï»³ï؛ ï؛گ ï؛ƒï»¥ ï»§ï؛®ï»›ï؛° ï»‹ï» ï»´ï»¬ï؛ژ ï؛چï»µï»¥ ï؛—ï؛®ï»›ï»´ï؛°ï؛چً ï»›ï؛ژï»£ï»¼ً .
* ï»­ï»›ï»”ï»°
ï»£ï»ٹ ï؛—ï؛¤ï»´ï؛ژï؛—ï»° :
ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï»Œï»„ï»®ï»¥ ï؛‘ï؛¤ï؛گ ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï؛®ï»³ï؛¦ ï»«ï»´ï؛œï»¢ ï»£ï»®ï؛³ï»°

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﻭﻛﻔﻰ 
ﺍﺳﻤﺎﻋﻴﻞ ﺣﺴﻦ
ﻣﻦ ﺃﻳﻦ ﺃﺑﺪﺃ

*  ﻭﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺍﻟﻌﻈﻴﻢ ﻻ ﺃﺩﺭﻱ ﻣﻦ ﺃﻳﻦ ﺃﺑﺪﺃ ﺣﺪﻳﺜﻲ ﻋﻦ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺃﻣﺲ ﺍﻷﻭﻝ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ  ﻓﺮﻗﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻤﺜﻴﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺮﺣﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺠﺰﺍﺋﺮﻳﺔ ( ﺍﻟﻮﻓﺎﻕ ) ﻓﻲ ﺫﻫﺎﺏ ﺩﻭﺭ ﺍﻟـ 16 ﻟﺒﻄﻮﻟﺔ  ﺍﻷﻧﺪﻳﺔ ﺍﻷﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺔ !.
* ﺃﺃﺑﺪﺃ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺼﻔﻮﺓ ﺍﻟﻌﻈﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺬﻳﻦ ﻛﺎﻧﻮﺍ ﻛﻌﺎﺩﺗﻬﻢ ﻓﻲ  ﻣﺜﻞ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺎﺳﺒﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻌﻈﻴﻤﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻴﻌﺎﺩ .. ﻭﻣﻸﻭﺍ ﻣﺪﺭﺟﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻘﻠﻌﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ ﻣﻦ  ﻋﺼﺮﺍً ﺑﺪﺭﻱ ﺑﺄﺯﻳﺎﺋﻬﻢ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ ﻭﺍﻟﺼﻔﺮﺍﺀ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺸﻬﺪ ﺑﺪﻳﻊ ﺳﺮ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﻇﺮﻳﻦ؟ .
* ﺃﻡ  ﺃﺑﺪﺃ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺘﻴﻔﻮ ( ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺋﻖ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﺎﻝ ) ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺷﻜّﻠﺖ ﺃﻟﻮﺍﻧﻪ ﻣﺠﻤﻮﻋﺎﺕ ﺭﺍﺋﻌﺔ ﻟﺤﻈﺔ  ﺩﺧﻮﻝ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺃﺭﺽ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻌﺐ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺑﺪﺍﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﺸﻮﻁ ﺍﻷﻭﻝ، ﺛﻢ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺑﺪﺍﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﺸﻮﻁ  ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻲ ( ﺍﻟﺘﻴﻔﻮ ﺍﻟﻤﻀﻲﺀ ) ﺭﻏﻢ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻭﻗﺘﻬﺎ ﺧﺎﺳﺮﺍً 1/2 .. ؟
* ﺃﻡ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺘﺸﻜﻴﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﻐﺮﻳﺒﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺑﺪﺃ ﺑﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﺮ ﻟﻮﻙ ﺇﻳﻤﻴﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺣﻴﺚ ﺃﺟﻠﺲ ﺗﺮﺍﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﺠﺎﻫﺰ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻜﻨﺒﺔ ﻭﺃﺷﺮﻙ ﻋﻨﻜﺒﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺎ ﺟﺎﻫﺰ؟ .
*  ﺃﻡ ﺃﺑﺪﺃ ﺑﺎﻟﺘﺒﺪﻳﻼﺕ ﺍﻷﻏﺮﺏ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻓﺎﺟﺄﻧﺎ ﺑﻬﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺸﻮﻁ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻲ ﺣﻴﻦ ﺃﺧﺮﺝ ﺃﻓﻀﻞ  ﻻﻋﺒﻴﻨﺎ ﻛﻮﻓﻲ ﻭﺛﺎﻧﻲ ﺃﻓﻀﻞ ﻻﻋﺒﻴﻨﺎ ﻋﻤﺮ ﺑﺨﻴﺖ ﻭﺃﺑﻘﻰ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻧﺠﻮﻡ ﺃﺳﻮﺃ ﻣﻨﻬﻤﺎ ﺑﻜﺜﻴﺮ؟ .
* ﺃﻡ ﻣﻦ ﺃﻣﻴﺮ ﻭﻋﻨﻜﺒﺔ ﻭﺑﻜﺮﻱ ﻭﺭﺍﺟﻲ ﺍﻟﺬﻳﻦ ﻇﻬﺮﻭﺍ ﻓﻲ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺑﺸﻜﻞ ﻏﺮﻳﺐ ﻟﻢ ﻧﺄﻟﻔﻪ ﻣﻨﻬﻢ؟ .
* ﺃﻡ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺘﺤﻜﻴﻢ ﺍﻟﺒﺘﺴﻮﺍﻧﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺗﺸﻲ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻟﻢ ﻳﺘﺤﺮّﺝ ﻣﻦ ﻇﻠﻤﻨﺎ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻋﻴﻨﻚ ﻳﺎ ﺗﺎﺟﺮ، ﻭﻓﻲ ﺃﺭﺿﻨﺎ ﻭﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﻧﺎﻇﺮﻳﻨﺎ ﻭﻛﺄﻧﻪ ( ﻣﺪﻓﻮﻉ ﺍﻟﻘﻴﻤﺔ !. (
* ﺗﺒﺎً ﻟﻪ ﻭﻟﻤﻦ ﺭﺷﺎﻩ .. ﺗﺒﺎً ﻟﻪ .
* ﺍﺣﺘﺴﺐ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﺘﺤﻜﻴﻢ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﺭﺛﺔ ﻫﺪﻓﺎً ﻟﻔﺮﻗﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻤﺜﻴﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺮﺣﻴﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺗﺴﻠﻞ ﻭﺍﺿﺢ ﻻ ﻳﻔﻮﺕ ﺣﺘﻰ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﻦ ﺑﻌﻴﻨﻪ ﺣﻮﻝ !.
* ﻭﺍﺣﺘﺴﺐ ﺛﻼﺙ ﺩﻗﺎﺋﻖ ﺑﺪﻻً ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﺰﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻀﺎﺋﻊ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺸﻮﻁ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻲ ﻣﻊ ﺃﻧﻪ ﻻ ﻳﻘﻞ ﻋﻦ ﺳﺒﻊ ﺩﻗﺎﺋﻖ .
*  ﺃﻡ ﺃﻧﺴﻰ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺗﻤﺎﻣﺎً ﻭﻻ ﺃﻋﻮﺩ ﺇﻟﻴﻬﺎ ﺇﻻ ﺑﻤﻘﺪﺍﺭ ﻣﺎ ﻳﻔﻴﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻓﻲ  ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺗﻪ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﺃﻫﻠﻲ ﻣﺪﻧﻲ ﻭﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﺮﺩ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﻓﺮﻗﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻤﺜﻴﻞ  ﺍﻟﺠﺰﺍﺋﺮﻳﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺃﺭﺿﻬﺎ ﻳﻮﻡ 19 ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﻡ؟ .
* ﻗﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﺰﻣﻴﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﻠﻞ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻤﻲ  ﺍﻟﺮﺷﻴﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﻬﺪﻳﺔ ﺑﻔﻢ ﻣﻠﻴﺎﻥ ﻗﺒﻞ ﻋﺪﺓ ﺳﻨﻮﺍﺕ : ﺇﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻻ ﻳﻬﺰﻣﻪ ﺇﻻ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ، ﻓﻲ  ﺇﺷﺎﺭﺓ ﻭﺍﺿﺤﺔ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻷﺻﻞ ﻓﻴﻪ ﺃﻥ ﻳﻨﺘﺼﺮ، ﻭﻟﻜﻦ ﻗﺪ ﺗﺤﺪﺙ ﺃﺧﻄﺎﺀ ﻓﻲ ﺑﻌﺾ  ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﻓﻴﺨﺴﺮ .
* ﻭﺃﺣﺴﺐ ﺃﻥ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻧﻄﺒﻖ ﺗﻤﺎﻣﺎً ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺃﻣﺲ ﺍﻷﻭﻝ؛ ﺣﻴﺚ ﻧﺘﺞ ﺍﻟﻬﺪﻑ ﺍﻷﻭﻝ ﻟﻮﻓﺎﻕ ﺳﻄﻴﻒ ﻣﻦ ﺧﻄﺄ ﻓﻈﻴﻊ ﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺃﻣﻴﺮ ﻛﻤﺎﻝ .
* ﻭﻛﺎﻥ ﻟﻬﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻬﺪﻑ ﺃﺛﺮﻩ ﺍﻟﻜﺒﻴﺮ ﻓﻲ ﺗﺜﺒﻴﺖ ﺃﻗﺪﺍﻡ ﺍﻟﺠﺰﺍﺋﺮﻳﻴﻦ ﻭﺑﺎﻟﻤﻘﺎﺑﻞ ﺃﺿﻌﻒ ﺣﻤﺎﺳﻨﺎ ﻭﺃﺣﺒﻂ ﺑﻌﺾ ﻻﻋﺒﻴﻨﺎ .
*  ﻭﻧﺘﺞ ﺍﻟﻬﺪﻑ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻲ ﻟﻠﻮﻓﺎﻕ ﻛﻤﺎ ﻗﻠﻨﺎ ﺳﻠﻔﺎً ﻣﻦ ﺣﺎﻟﺔ ﺗﺴﻠﻞ ﻭﺍﺿﺤﺔ، ﻭﻛﻨﺎ ﻧﺘﻮﻗﻊ  ﻣﻦ ﻻﻋﺒﻴﻨﺎ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺃﻥ ﺗﺄﻛﺪ ﻟﻬﻢ ﺃﻥ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﺤﻜﻢ ﻧﺎﻭﻱ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺷﺮ، ﺃﻻ ﻳﻔﻜﺮﻭﺍ ﻓﻲ ﻧﺼﺐ ﺃﻱ  ﻣﺼﻴﺪﺓ ﺗﺴﻠﻞ ﻭﻟﻜﻦ !.
* ﺑﺎﺧﺘﺼﺎﺭ .. ﺍﻟﻮﻓﺎﻕ ﻟﻢ ﻳﻨﻞ ﺃﻱ ﻫﺪﻑ ﻣﻦ ﻫﺪﻓﻴﻪ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺮﻣﺎﻧﺎ ﻣﻦ ﻛﺮﺓ ﻣﻠﻌﻮﺑﺔ، ﺑﻘﺪﺭ ﻣﺎ ﺃﻥ ﻫﺪﻓﻴﻨﺎ ﻛﺎﻧﺎ ﻣﻠﻌﻮﺑﻴﻦ .
*  ﺑﻬﺬﺍ ﻟﻮ ﺿﻤﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺗﺤﻜﻴﻤﺎً ﻧﺰﻳﻬﺎً ﻓﻲ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﺮﺩ ﻓﻘﺪ ﻳﻘﻠﺐ ﺍﻟﻄﺎﻭﻟﺔ ﻋﻠﻰ  ﺧﺼﻤﻪ ﻭﻳﻬﺰﻣﻪ ﻓﻲ ﺃﺭﺿﻪ، ﻭﻟﻌﻠﻬﺎ ﻣﻨﺎﺳﺒﺔ ﻟﻨﺸﻴﺪ ﺑﻘﺮﺍﺭ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻹﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﺑﺘﻘﺪﻳﻢ ﺷﻜﻮﻯ  ﺇﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﻑ ﺿﺪ ﺍﻟﺘﺤﻜﻴﻢ ﺍﻟﺒﺘﺴﻮﺍﻧﻲ ﻣﺼﺤﻮﺑﺔ ﺑﺸﺮﻳﻂ ﻟﻠﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻳﻮﺿﺢ ﺍﻷﺧﻄﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ  ﻭﻗﻊ ﻓﻴﻬﺎ ﻭﺃﺛﺮﺕ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻨﺘﻴﺠﺔ .
* ﺧﺘﺎﻣﺎً ﻻ ﻳﺰﺍﻝ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻷﻣﻞ ﺑﻘﻴﺔ .. ﻭﺑﻤﺜﻞ ﻣﺎ  ﻫﺰﻣﻨﺎ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﻭﺍﺭﻱ ﻭﻭﻟﻔﺰ ﺍﻟﻨﻴﺠﻴﺮﻱ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭ ﺍﻷﻭﻝ ﺑﻬﺪﻑ ﻧﻈﻴﻒ ﻓﻲ ﺃﺭﺿﻪ ﻭﻭﺳﻂ  ﺟﻤﻬﻮﺭﻩ، ﻧﺴﺘﻄﻴﻊ ﺃﻥ ﻧﻬﺰﻡ ﺍﻟﻮﻓﺎﻕ ﻓﻲ ﺃﺭﺿﻪ .
* ﻭﺇﺫﺍ ﻻ ﻗﺪﺭ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻻ ﻗﺪﺭ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻻ  ﻗﺪﺭ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻓﺸﻠﻨﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺗﺤﻘﻴﻖ ﺍﻟﻨﺘﻴﺠﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻧﺘﻤﻨﺎﻫﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺠﺰﺍﺋﺮ، ﻓﺈﻧﻨﺎ ﺳﻨﺘﺤﻮﻝ  ﺇﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﺒﻄﻮﻟﺔ ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻧﻔﺪﺭﺍﻟﻴﺔ .. ﻣﺎ ﻳﻌﻨﻲ ﺃﻧﻨﺎ ﻓﻲ ﻛﻞ ﺍﻷﺣﻮﺍﻝ ﺳﻨﻜﻮﻥ ﻓﻲ ﻗﻠﺐ  ﺍﻟﺘﻨﺎﻓﺲ ﺍﻷﻓﺮﻳﻘﻲ .
ﺁﺧﺮ ﺍﻟﺴﻄﻮﺭ
* ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺨﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﺨﻠﺺ ﻫﻢ ﺍﻟﺬﻳﻦ ﺳﻴﺤﺮﺻﻮﻥ ﻋﻠﻰ  ﺗﺄﻛﻴﺪ ﻭﻻﺋﻬﻢ ﻟﻠﻔﺮﻳﻖ، ﻭﺣﺒﻬﻢ ﻟﻪ ﻓﻲ ﻛﻞ ﺍﻟﻈﺮﻭﻑ، ﻭﺗﺴﺠﻴﻞ ﺣﻀﻮﺭﻫﻢ ﺍﻟﺰﺍﻫﻲ ﺍﻟﺒﺎﻫﻲ  ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﻓﻲ ﺇﺳﺘﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ؛ ﻟﻤﺆﺍﺯﺭﺗﻪ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﺃﻫﻠﻲ ﻣﺪﻧﻲ ﻭﺗﺠﺪﻳﺪ ﺍﻟﺜﻘﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ .
* ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻟﻢ ﻳﻜﻦ ﺳﻴﺌﺎً ﺃﻣﺲ ﺍﻷﻭﻝ ﻟﻠﺪﺭﺟﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﺤﺒﻄﻨﺎ ﻭﺗﺪﻓﻌﻨﺎ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﺘﻔﻜﻴﺮ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﺨﻠﻲ ﻋﻨﻪ .
* ﻭﺍﻟﺤﻖ ﻳﻘﺎﻝ ﻛﺎﻧﺖ ﻣﺸﻜﻠﺔ ﻋﺪﺩ ﻣﻦ ﻻﻋﺒﻴﻪ ﺍﻟﻠﻴﺎﻗﺔ ﺍﻟﺬﻫﻨﻴﺔ ﻻ ﺍﻟﻠﻴﺎﻗﺔ ﺍﻟﺒﺪﻧﻴﺔ .. ﻭﻫﻮ ﻣﻮﺿﻮﻉ ﺳﺄﻋﻮﺩ ﻟﻪ ﻏﺪﺍً - ﺑﺈﺫﻥ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ - ﺑﺎﺳﺘﻔﺎﺿﺔ .
*  ﺗﻐﺎﺩﺭﻧﺎ - ﻓﻲ ﺣﻔﻆ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻭﺭﻋﺎﻳﺘﻪ - ﺑﻌﺜﺔ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﺎﻟﻄﺎﺋﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﻄﺮﻳﺔ ﻳﻮﻡ  16 ﺇﻟﻰ ﻣﺪﻳﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﻌﻠﻤﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺮﻭﻓﺔ ﺑﺤﺒﻬﺎ ﻟﻠﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﻭﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻴﻴﻦ، ﻭﻳﺒﻘﻰ ﻓﻴﻬﺎ ﻟﻤﺪﺓ  ﻳﻮﻣﻴﻦ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺃﻥ ﻳﻐﺎﺩﺭ ﺇﻟﻰ ﻣﺪﻳﻨﺔ ﺳﻄﻴﻒ 18 ﻭﻳﺆﺩﻱ ﻣﺮﺍﻧﻪ ﺍﻟﺨﺘﺎﻣﻲ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﻠﻌﺒﻬﺎ،  ﺗﻤﻬﻴﺪﺍً ﻟﻤﻼﻗﺎﺓ ﺍﻟﻮﻓﺎﻕ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺳﻤﺔ ﻳﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﺜﻼﺛﺎﺀ 19 ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﻡ ..  ﺗﻤﻨﻴﺎﺗﻨﺎ ﻟﺰﻋﻴﻢ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻴﺔ ﺑﺮﺣﻠﺔ ﻇﺎﻓﺮﺓ ﻭﻋﻮﺩﺍً ﺣﻤﻴﺪﺍً - ﺑﺈﺫﻥ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ  ﺗﻌﺎﻟﻰ ..
* ﺃﺭﺳﻞ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﺑﺘﻦ ﺟﻤﺎﻝ ﺳﺎﻟﻢ ﻋﺒﺮ ﺻﻔﺤﺘﻪ ﺍﻟﺮﺋﻴﺴﻴﺔ ﺭﺳﺎﻟﺔ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺟﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ  ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ، ﻋﺒّﺮ ﻓﻴﻬﺎ ﻋﻦ ﺃﺳﻔﻪ ﻟﻠﻨﺘﻴﺠﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻌﺎﺩﻟﻴﺔ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺃﻣﺲ ﺍﻷﻭﻝ، ﻭﻭﻋﺪ  ﺑﺘﻌﻮﻳﻀﻬﺎ ﺑﻨﺘﻴﺠﺔ ﻃﻴﺒﺔ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﺘﺎﺳﻊ ﻋﺸﺮ ﺑﺎﻟﺠﺰﺍﺋﺮ ﻭﺍﻟﻌﻮﺩﺓ ﺑﺒﻄﺎﻗﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﺄﻫﻞ  .
* ﻳﺴﻤﻊ ﻣﻨﻚ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ..
* ﺟﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻌﻈﻴﻤﺔ ﺗﺴﺘﺤﻖ ﺃﻥ ﺗﻤﻮﺗﻮﺍ ﻣﻦ ﺃﺟﻠﻬﺎ ﻳﺎ ﺟﻴﻤﻲ .
*  ﺣﺴﺐ ﺗﺼﺮﻳﺤﺎﺕ ﺇﻳﻤﻴﺎﻝ ﺍﻷﺧﻴﺮﺓ ﻓﺈﻥ ﺍﺣﺘﻤﺎﻝ ﻣﺸﺎﺭﻛﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺰ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ  ﺃﻫﻠﻲ ﻣﺪﻧﻲ ﻭﺍﺭﺩ ﺑﻨﺴﺒﺔ ﻛﺒﻴﺮﺓ ﻟﺘﺠﻬﻴﺰﻩ ﺑﺪﻳﻼ ﺃﻭﻝ ﻟﺠﻤﺎﻝ ﺳﺎﻟﻢ .. ﻭﻛﺬﻟﻚ ﺍﻻﺣﺘﻤﺎﻝ  ﻭﺍﺭﺩ ﺑﻤﺸﺎﺭﻛﺔ ﻋﺪﺩ ﻛﺒﻴﺮ ﻣﻦ ﻧﺠﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﺪﻛﺔ ﻛﻌﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺢ ﻭﺍﻟﻨﻌﺴﺎﻥ ﻭﻣﺠﺪﻱ ﻋﺒﺪ  ﺍﻟﻠﻄﻴﻒ، ﻭﻧﺤﺴﺐ ﺃﻥ ﺫﻟﻚ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﻔﺘﺮﺽ ﺃﻥ ﻳﺤﺪﺙ ﻣﻦ ﺯﻣﺎﻥ .
* ﻋﻤﻮﻣﺎً ﺍﻟﻮﻗﺖ  ﻟﻴﺲ ﻭﻗﺖ ﺍﻟﺤﺴﺎﺏ .. ﻓﺎﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺃﻣﺎﻣﻪ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺗﺎﻥ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ ﻭﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﺮﺩ  ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻮﻓﺎﻕ، ﻭﻳﺠﺐ ﺃﻥ ﻧﺮﻛﺰ ﻋﻠﻴﻬﺎ ﺍﻵﻥ ﺗﺮﻛﻴﺰﺍً ﻛﺎﻣﻼً .
* ﻭﻛﻔﻰ

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خليك واضح 
محمدالطيب كبور 
صعبة لكنها ليست بالمستحيلة

انتهت جولة وتنتظر المريخ جولة اخري في ال19 من ابريل الجاري بمعقل السطايفة والمهمة صعبة للغاية ولكنها ليست بالمستحيلة فالحظوظ في هكذا مباريات يحسمها عطاء اللاعبين ورغبتهم في تخطي المنافس المتمرس والشرس خصوصا في ملعبه وامام انصاره حيث سيحظي بمؤازرة جماهيرية كبيرة مدفوعا بروح معنوية عالية بعد تحقيقه للتعادل في القلعة الحمراء وكرة القدم تلعب لاخر نفس طالما الحظوظ مازالت متوفرة والاستسلام يعني النهاية حتي قبل السفر للجزائر ولكي يحقق المريخ المامول اولا لابد من حلحلة مشاكل جميع اللاعبين بعيدا عن الوعود الزائفة التي افقدت الفريق جاهزيتة بعدم الانتظام في المعسكر الاعدادي ورفض عدد من العناصر التدريب بعد فشلهم في الحصول علي المستحقات وعندما طالبنا بالايفاء بالالتزامات اتهموننا باننا نتصيد مجلس التسيير مع اننا لانري غير مصلحة المريخ وخوفنا هو من جعلنا نتوخي الصراحة والوضوح بمطالبة التسييرين بضرورة معالجة كافة مشاكل فريق الكرة والتي في مقدمتها مستحقات الاعبين اجانب ومحليين

هؤلا اللاعبين امتهنو كرة القدم وبالتالي هي مصدر رزقهم الذين يعيشون منه ويعولون اسرهم من مايتلقونه من اموال والعمل الذي يقومون به ابداعي في المقام الاول يتطلب الراحة النفسية والتي تغيب بمجرد معاناتهم في توفير احتياجاتهم باستلام مستحقاتهم ومباراة العودة التي تبدو صعبة عطفا علي نتيجة ام درمان حال تمت حلحلة جميع المشاكل فأن الفرقة الحمراء موعودة بتقديم مباراة للتاريخ وقد تكسب الصعود للمجموعات من الباب الضيق في ملعب سطيف ومعالجة الامر بيد مجلس التسيير الذي صدع رؤوسنا بان الامور مرتبة وكل يوم نكتشف انها بعيدة كل البعد عن الترتيب وان الواقع يفضح الوعود( والميدان كشف حميدان ) في اول امتحان حقيقي بام درمان ومن يبحث عن المردود الافضل والعطاء الكبير عليه ان يفي بالتزاماته ويوفر كل المعينات ويهيئ اجواء النصر ولكن الوعود المكرره دون ايفاء تحطم كل الاماني والامال

نتيجة القلعة الحمراء يتحمل مجلس الادارة منها الكثير ومن ثم المدير الفني البلجيكي وايضا جزء من الاعلام الذي اكد معاناة الوفاق بفقدانه لعدد من عناصره المهمة وهي جزئية اسهمت بشكل كبير في تسرب فكرة ضعف المنافس التي ادخلت الاسترخاء في لاعبي المريخ الذين لعبو مباراة غريبة واستسلمو للخصم الذي نفذ المهمة كما خطط لها ولكن يبقي الامل مشرعا في جولة الاياب بالجزائر وكرة القدم لاتعرف المستحيل اذا احسن الزعيم التعامل مع مباراتة الحاسمة بمعقل السطايفة فالفرصة مازالت متاحة فقط نحتاج تهيئة الاجواء التي تساعد علي منازلة الوفاق بروح مختلفة وبدوافع العودة الظافرة وتقديم مباراة للتاريخ

اكثر وضوحا

الوفاق الذي استقبلت شباكه ستة اهداف افريقيا بواقع هدفين في كل مباراة يعاني في مناطقه الدفاعية والمريخ يمتلك خط هجوم قوي وبامكانة احراز اهداف في شباك سطيف

فقط لابد من المحافظة علي نظافة الشباك وماعجزنا عن تحقيقه في القلعة الحمراء بقليل من التركيز والجدية من الممكن ان يصبح واقعا بفرض استراتيجيتنا مع الابتعاد عن الشفقة والاستعجال

العودة للدوري المحلي وخوض منافسات الدوري الممتاز افيد للمريخ قبل التوجه للجزائر وهذا ماافتقده الزعيم قبل مباراة القلعة الحمراء فالتجارب الودية لاتعطي الفائدة بالقدر الذي توفره المباريات التنافسية

فوز صعب حققه المريخ علي ضيفة الاهلي مدني في مباراة مثيرة ولكنها قدمت فائدة كبيرة للاحمر حيث اعتمد سيد الاتيام علي اللعب الضاغط علي حامل الكرة وايضا هي فرصة عظيمة لتجهيز بعض العناصر مع اراحة بعض اللاعبين

مجرد سؤال

لوك ايمال بتعمل في شنو انت ..??

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* محسن سيد .. المريخ لم يغادر البطولة بعد 

اعتبر المدير الفني لمنتخبنا الوطني للتاشئين ان المريخ ما زال يمتلك الامل في الترقي للمرحلة المقبله من بطولة دوري ابطال افريقيا،مبينا ان هدف وحيد يمكن ان يقصي الوفاق خارج البطولة ويصعد بالمريخ لمرحلة المجموعات.

اضاف : بمزيد من الاجتهاد والمثابره خلال مباراة سطيف سبتمكن المريخ من العبور للدور المقبل ، كيف لا وهو يمتلك خط هجوم من العيار الثقيل بقيادة بكري المدينة وتراوري وعنكبه وعبده جابر .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مريخ نيالا يرفض التنازل عن برهان للأحمر


قال المقدم حمزة آدم سكرتير نادي مريخ نيالا إنهم على علم بالاتصالات التي أجرتها إدارة نادي المريخ بالكابتن برهان تية المدير الفني للفريق من أجل إقناعه بالعودة للعمل بالجهاز الفني للفرقة الحمراء وأفاد حمزة أنهم علموا أن برهان وضع شرطاً غير قابل للتنازل وهو الحصول على موافقتهم أولاً شاكراً برهان تية على احترامه لتعاقده مع مريخ نيالا نافياً أن تكون إدارة ناديه تلقت أي اتصال هاتفي من مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ من أجل التعاقد معه لكن حمزة لم يستبعد أن تتم الخطوة اليوم مؤكداً أن برهان وضع بصمته بقوة مع مريخ نيالا وحقق معه نجاحات لافتة وساعده على الصمود في أصعب الأوقات وأثبت كفاءة عالية وبالتالي فإن مريخ نيالا لا يمكن أن يفرّط فيه مطلقاً, وقال حمزة آدم إنه لا يوجد أي تعاون بين لجنة التسيير المريخية ومجلس إدارة نادي مريخ نيالا وبالتالي لا يوجد ما يدفعهم لتقديم أي تنازلات والتفريط في مدربهم برهان تية بعد أن رفض مجلس المريخ مد يد العون لهم في فترة الانتقالات الشتوية .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*â€«الكابيتانوâ€¬ ... راجي عبدالعاطي .. قائد الفرقة الحمراء.. تألق وثبات من مباراة لأخرى ..



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اكتسح  شباب المريخ فريق وادي النيل بنتيجة  9- صفر  في دوري الشباب في  المباراة التي لعبت عصر الاثنين بملعب وادي النيل ،  سجل الاهداف كل من  سفيان و موسي ومهند ادم هدفين   وهدف لكل من مهند إبراهيم وأحمد إبراهيم  وايمن .



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* مولانا بدر الدين عوض الله رئيس سيد الاتيام يعتذر للوسط الرياضي بسبب سلوك لاعبي الفريق
 
 
   تقدم مولانا بدر الدين الدين عوض الله عثمان رئيس نادي الاهلي ودمدني  بإعتذاره للوسط الرياضي للسلوك الغير رياضي الذي بدر من لاعبي الفريق عقب  مباراة المريخ العاصمي في الدوري الممتاز .. واكد ان ما حدث انفعالات عادية  في كرة القدم تجاه قرارات التحكيم واشار ان التحكيم يمكن ايضا ان يخطئ إلا  ان سلوك اللاعبين غير مبرر.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عااااااااجل :::الملاعب تبث مواجهة الحسم بسطيف بين الوفاق والمريخ

اعلنت قناه الملاعب عن بث  مباراة الحسم بين وفاق سطيف والمريخ السوداني في المباراة التى ستقام يوم 19/4 الجاري
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللعب على الورق
جعفر سليمان
من يستهدف اللجنة؟

* يؤكد الزميل العزيز بابكر سلك أن لجنة التسيير المريخية مستهدفة من ثلاثة ارباع اهل البيت المريخي، وتشن عليهم حربا معلنة، وانهم لن ينجزوا عملا طالما أنهم مواجهون بمثل هذه الحرب؟

* السؤال.. من يستهدف لجنة التسيير، ولماذا؟.. والاجابة لابد أن تكون واضحة دون اللجوء إلى عبارات فضفاضه مثل (البعض)، و (هناك)، وغيرها.. وتوضيح من يحاربون اللجنة أمر لابد منه لاجل مصلحة المريخ!

*و هل يعتبر الحديث عن القصور المصاحب للعمل الاداري استهداف وحرب؟، وهل كان الاخ الحبيب بابكر سلك يستهدف الادارات السابقة وهو يكتب عن اوجه القصور كواحد من ادواره تجاه المريخ!!

* اللجنة الموقرة لم تشن عليها حربا، ولم يستهدفها احد، بل أن ما وجدته من سند جماهيري واعلامي يعتبر سندا غير مسبوق في تاريخ المريخ القريب، والحرب عليها اوهام تسيطر علي ذهنية مناصري اللجنة!!

، وقد وجدت اللجنة تعاطفا من كل المجتمع المريخي، لكونها حضرت في ظروف بالغة التعقيد، واوفيت حقها كاملا، بل وصل الامر الي تقديم السند المالي من جمهور المريخ في بادرة هي الاولي في تاريخ النادي الحديث.

* الاعلام المريخي عن بكرة ابيه يدعم كل مشاريع اللجنة، ولم يشذ احد عن نصره اللجنة، وان تناول الاحباء في اعمدة الرأي الازمات التي تظهر بين الحين والآخر انما هو تعليق علي تلك الازمات لا اختلاق لها؟

* مثل هذه الكتابات، واحاديث البعض ارسل شعورا وهميا.. الي رئيس واعضاء اللجنة بانهم مستهدفون من من.. ولمصلحة من.. فهو ما لا يجدون له اجابة.

في نقاط

* ظفر نجوم المريخ بكنز مباراتهم امام سيد الاتيام ونالوا النقاط الثلاثة ، موجعين شباك سيد الاتيام بهدفين.

* تشكيلة ايمال لوك، مزيج من لاعبي التشكيل الاساسي وبعض استدعاءات من قائمة الاحتياط.

* لم يكن المردود الفني جيدا، وهو أمر يأتي ثانيا في سباق التنافس علي لقب الممتاز!

* مرة ثالثة يلعب القائد راجي عبد العاطي دور المنقذ، حيث كان صاحب البصمة الاوضح علي نتيجة اللقاء.

* سالمون جابسون لم يظهر ما يؤكد على جاهزيته الكاملة ولا زال يحتاج للكثير!
* هدف الاهلي مدني نتج عن سوء تمركز دفاعي، وهو ذات ما حدث أمام وفاق سطيف.

* بأي صفة حضر المدعو ياسر الشريف الاجتماع التقليدي لمباراة المريخ وفاق سطيف، ومن سمح له بذلك؟

* دار الكثير من اللغط حول هذه الشخصية في فترة سابقة، ولا ادري من اعاده مرة اخري!

* هذه فوضي تحتاج الي حسم من رئيس واعضاء لجنة التسيير، ونحذرهم من مغبة الصمت علي هذه الفوضي.

* طالما ان الاخ عادل ابوجريشة مقتنع ان كل اهل البيت المريخي لا يثقون به، وانه مستهدف من الجميع فلماذا الاصرار علي البقاء

* تقسيم اللاعبين الي (كيمان) من اكبر المهددات التي تحاصر المريخ والسبب عدم وجود مدير كرة واعي ومدرك لحقيقة التقارب بين اللاعبين!

* ضخت مباراة المريخ امام وفاق سطيف اموالا مقدرة نأمل أن توجه لحل مشاكل اللاعبين لانها هي الاهم الان دون تمييز بين وطني واجنبي!!

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*إيمال يوجه انتقادات لاذعة لبرمجة الممتاز ويشيد بفريقه

التمس البلجيكي لوك ايمال المدير الفني للمريخ العذر للاعبيه عن عدم ظهورهم بالمستوى المطلوب في مباراة الأمس أمام أهلي مدني, ووصف البلجيكي لوك ايمال النتيجة التي انتهت عليها مباراة فريقه أمام الأهلي بالجيدة مشيراً إلى أن فريقه استطاع أن يحقق المهم في المباراة وكسب النقاط الثلاث بغض النظر عن المستوى الفني الذي قدمه الأحمر وأضاف: نعم، المريخ لم يظهر بمستواه المعروف ولم يقدم أداءً مقنعاً وهذا الأمر لم يفاجئني بل كان متوقعاً بالنسبة لي لأنني أعلم مدى معاناة اللاعبين من الإرهاق بعد أن أدوا هذه المباراة الصعبة بعد 48 ساعة فقط من مباراة كبيرة خاضها الأحمر في دوري الأبطال أمام وفاق سطيف وأشار إلى أن فريقه وبرغم الفوز الذي تحقق لكنه يحتاج لمعالجة بعض السلبيات التي صاحبت الأداء في مباراة الأمس وفي مقدمتها مشكلة الهجوم مؤكداً أن الأحمر سيكتفي بمران وحيد اليوم قبل أن ينتقل لمواجهة مريخ نيالا غداً, وصوّب لوك ايمال انتقادات عنيفة لبرمجة الدوري الممتاز وقال إنه لم يرَ في العالم برمجة ضاغطة ولا ترحم الأندية مثل برمجة الدوري السوداني لافتاً إلى أن إرغام الأندية على أداء مباراة كل 48 ساعة لن يخدم المنافسة في شئ بل سيؤدي لتراجع المستوى الفني للبطولة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عمر ملكية: المريخ كان سيئاً للغاية ولم يقدم مستوى مقنعاً

أكد عمر ملكية مدرب أهلي مدني أن فريقه اجتهد وقدم أداءً مقنعاً ولم يكن يستحق الخسارة أمام المريخ الذي لم يكن في وضعية أفضل من الأهلي حتى يكسب النقاط الثلاث وأضاف: الحقيقة التي لا يستطيع أن ينكرها أحد أن المريخ كان سيئاً للغاية ولم يقدم مستوىً فنياً مقنعاً ولذلك النتيجة من وجهة نظري لا تعبّر على الإطلاق عن واقع المباراة وعن مردود الفريقين لأن الأهلي كان هو الأفضل والأجدر بالنصر وتابع: صحيح أن المريخ كسب النقاط الثلاث لكن الواقع يؤكد بأن مستواه كان متواضعاً للغاية وبالتالي الواجب يفرض على الجهاز الفني للمريخ أن يعمل بجدية كبيرة في المرحلة المقبلة من أجل معالجة كل السلبيات وتقديم الفريق بشكل مقنع في المباراة الأفريقية أمام وفاق سطيف.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سالمون يعيد الحيوية للوسط المتأخر


أتاح البلجيكي لوك ايمال المدير الفني للمريخ الفرصة للنيجيري سالمون جابسون للمشاركة منذ البداية في مباراة الأمس أمام أهلي مدني بغرض تجهيزه للقاء وفاق سطيف الجزائري في إياب الدور الثاني من الأبطال وظهر سالمون بمستوى مميز في الوسط المتأخر إلى جانب علاء الدين يوسف وأعاد سالمون الحيوية والنشاط للوسط الذي كان الحلقة الأضعف في مباراة الفريق الأخيرة أمام وفاق سطيف.



*

----------


## علاء الدين حمزة

*القرار الصحيح هو عودة برهان ومحسن لقد قلنا ذلك من اليوم الاول مافي غارزيتو البديل المجرب هم برهان وسيد لانهم جهزو فريق وذهبوا به اارواندا ولم تستطع كل دول شرق ووسط  ان تهزم هذا الفريق بل انتصر في المباراة النهائية وتوج بالبطولة ولم يستطع الهلال بالفوز عليه في الممناز وفاز بالممتاز بنقاط الفرق الاخري المعروف تدبيرها ولما قابلونا في كاس السودان المريخ انتصر عليهم   الوك ده اخر كورة ليه بتاعة الجزائر اامبارح كان حيضيعنا بالهرجلة العملها دي يعني اللاعبين الاساسين الحجزهم امبارح ديل عايز يريحهم عشان يمشي يغلب الجزائز هناك ياخ جوابك معر وف من عنوانه  وامبارح اهلي مدني ورانا انت كنت بتعمل شنو في فنادق الخمسة نجوم دي  احسن من المجرب مافي  اللهم اشهد
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فيض الخاطر
ياسر المنا 
باب (النقة) .. و(انسدا)!

*  نجحت الإدارة في الوفاء بما عليها من حقوق للاعبين في مقدمتها حافز العبور إلى دور الـ16  في دوري أبطال أفريقيا.
*  تسلم لاعبو المريخ حوافزهم بواقع عشرين مليونا لكل لاعب وهي ما يعادل ألفي دولار حسب ما تنص اللائحة.
*  لم يتبقَ للاعبين في ذمة الإدارة غير مرتب مارس، وعلى حسب ما حدثني الأخ عامر الأمين العام فهي جاهزة.
*  خلال هذا الأسبوع سيتسلم كل لاعب راتب الشهر الماضي لينتهي الجدل وتنتهي (النقة) التي ظلت محل جدل وحوار ونقاش وهجوم ونقد.
*  نجحت إدارة المريخ في الأيام الماضية في إنعاش الخزينة الخاوية بالكثير من الأموال في جهد كبير يحسب لها.
*  ونجحت في استنفار المجتمع الأحمر ليقدم شباب القروبات أنموذجا جديدا يضاف إلى مواقف الصفوة التأريخية والفريدة.
*  ظلت المستحقات تشكل عقبة كبيرة أمام الإدارة المؤقتة، واستغلت للضغط عليها وإظهار عدم قدرتها في تحمل المسؤولية والوفاء بالحقوق المطلوبة.
*  تسلم لاعبو المريخ حوافزهم قبل دخول الملعب لأداء مباراة وفاق سطيف وهو ما يعني أن أي حديث يربط النتيجة بعدم استلام الحوافز غير دقيق.
*  سددت الإدارة المستحقات والحوافز ورصدت ميزانية رحلة الجزائر ولا تزال مساعيها جارية لجلب المزيد من الدعم.
*  ردت إدارة ونسي بقوة على كل الذين يتهمونها بالعجز وقلة الحيلة وغياب الرؤية السليمة للتعامل مع المسؤوليات الكبيرة والمتجددة.
*  الوفاء بحقوق اللاعبين يمثل خطوة مهمة ويهيئ الأجواء لمواجهة الإياب التي تنتظر المريخ فيها تحديات قوية وصعبة.
*  تسوية المستحقات والمتأخرات في مثل هذه الظروف الراهنة يزيح من كاهل الإدارة حملا ثقيلا ويمنحها ثقة كبيرة لمواجهة ما تبقى من فواتير.
*  صرفت الإدارة المؤقتة حوافز الدوري ومرتبات كل الشهور الماضية منذ تكليفها وأخيرا دفعت الحوافز الأفريقية.
*  صرفت التسيير الكثير من الأموال في شهورها القليلة، وجلبت أكثر من عشرة مليارات من بينها دعم الوالي والفادني وسوداكال ونصف مليار القروبات.
*  توفير مثل هذا الملبغ يعد أمرا شاقا في ظل الأحوال الاقتصادية المعروفة ولذلك يصبح نجاحا تستحق عليه الإدارة الإشادة.
* إياد كثيرة رفعت يدها عن الدعم ووقفت موقف المتفرج والأدهى والأمر أن بعضها يتمنى فشل لجنة مؤقتة يعرف أنها لن تعمر طويلا مهما مدد لها.
*  الذين يطعنون في كفاءة وقدرات لجنة التسيير عليهم تقدم الصفوف؛ لأن الانتخابات على الأبواب وإقناع الجميع بقدرتهم على تقديم الأفضل وتأمين المسيرة.
*  ليس هناك أسهل من الكلام ورسم الابتسامات الخبيثة لكن العمل والعطاء والسخاء أمر صعب لم يعرفه المريخ إلا عند قلة وأسماء بعينها.
*  المسيرة كما يبدو ماضية وتجاوز المريخ المحطات الصعبة ونجح بفضل صمود القابضين على جمر قضيته واستقراره.
*  الذي منح المريخ قدرة الصمود والمضي قدما في وقت صعب يمنحه القدرة ليواصل خطواته الواثقة نحو تحقيق أهداف جماهيره الوفية.
*  يظل التفاف الصفوة هو الضامن الحقيقي لاستقرار النادي وتجاوز المطبات الطبيعية والمصنوعة. 
*  كشف تأخير صرف الحافز الأفريقي معادن عدد كبير من اللاعبين والذين لم يتحدثوا يوما عنها بل كانوا يطلبون من زملائهم الصبر والتأكيد بأنها ستمنح لهم.
*  استقرار المريخ هو المطلوب والذي يستحق الدعم من الجميع وكل من لا يهمه استقراره عليه أن يراجع مريخيته.
*  المواقف تكشف الرجال ينجح فيها البعض والآخر تضع في آخر اسمه علامة استفهام؟.
عصير الكلام
*  الحملة التي تشن ضد أبو جريشة لا مبرر لها.
*  انتشرت رسالة في القروبات تقترح كتابة رسالة إلى الإدارة.
*  فحواها إحداث تغيير في القطاع الرياضي وتعيين مساعد مدرب ومدير كرة.
*  الرسالة ملغومة وتنسف الصورة الجميلة.
*  سعد كل المريخ بموقف شباب القروبات.
*  الرسالة لم تجد الكثير من التجاوب.
*  إجماع على أن مثل هذه الأمور تهز الاستقرار.
*  الوقت غير مناسب ولا يوجد مبرر.
*  لا يحتاج أبو جريشة لمن يدافع عنه.
*  يقدم جهده ويدفع المال ويسخر وقته كله للفريق.
*  المريخ لا يعرف قاعدة جزاء سنمار!.
*  ادعموا فريقكم وحافظوا على الصورة المشرقة.
* لا لسياسة الإقصاء.!
*  الفيتو في أبو جريشة سقط في وقته.
* حقق المريخ المطلوب أمام سيد الأتيام.
* الفوز جاء في ظروف صعبة وارهاق كبير.
* غياب المعز عن المشاركة واضح.
* احتجاج غير مبرر على الهدف الثاني.
* شكراً للصفوة التي حضرت ودعمت.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بإيجاز
ابوالعلاء محمد البشير
تصحيح الأخطاء يالوك!!

المريخ.. كما ذكرنا لم يخرج من البطولة الأفريقية وقلنا إن وفاق سطيف لم يتأهل وإن البطاقة لازالت موجودة بين الفريقين.
والمريخ فريق كبير فقط علينا أن نعطي اللاعبين المزيد من الثقة وأن نرفع روحهم المعنوية وأن نضعهم في وضع نفسي جيد قبل السفر الى الجزائر.
 ومباراة الإياب بالجزائر لن تكون سهلة على لاعبي المريخ ولن يكون التأهل مستحيلاً رغم نتيجة الإياب، ولاعبو المريخ- دون شك - يدركون صعوبة المهمة؛ وبالتالي نتوقع أن يضع هؤلاء اللاعبون مباراة الذهاب موقع الاهتمام وبالتالي على أي لاعب مريخي الاهتمام بلياقته وتدريباته حتى يكون الجميع في قمة الجاهزية.
 البلجيكي لوك ايمال فشل في مباراة الذهاب؛ وفشل في شوط المدربين والواقع يفرض علينا دعمه ودعم الجهاز الفني من أجل المباراة القادمة بالجزائر.
أخطاء عديدة وقع فيها خط دفاع المريخ ولعب الوسط بطريقة غريبة وتاه الهجوم خاصة بعد التبديل الخاطئ لكوفي. والأخطاء الفردية كادت أن تكلف المريخ أكثر من ماحدث.
 لوك إيمال عليه أن يجتهد وأن يصحح الأخطاء التى حفلت بها مباراة امدرمان وأن يسعى مع لاعبيه من أجل تحقيق نتيجة إيجابية تضعه مع فرق المجموعات.
 وليعلم البلجيكي أن مريخ الفرنسي غارزيتو قد تفوق على ثلاثة فرق جزائرية داخل أرضها والآن يجب أن يظهر المريخ بشكل البطل الحقيقي. ودفاع المريخ يحتاج لعمل كبير خاصة وأن هجوم الوفاق يعتمد أفراده على المهارات الفردية والسرعة والهدف الأول جاء بهذه الطريقة ؛ لذلك يجب معالجة تلك الأخطاء.
 مريخ السودان يجب أن يستمر في بطولة الكبار بعد سقوط الهلال مبكراً ويجب أن يضع اللاعبون أهمية كبيرة لمباراة الرد من أجل الكرة السودانية اولاً ومن أجل المريخ وجماهيره ثانياً.
واصلوا دعم الزعيم.
لا أعتقد أن نتيجة التعادل التي انتهت عليها مباراة الذهاب أمام وفاق سطيف ستؤثر على مبادرة الشفوت المتعلقة بدعم الزعيم مالياً.
 نعم النتيجة لم تكن كما توقع الجمهور المريخي؛ ولكنها كرة القدم ؛ ولذلك نتمنى أن تواصل جماهير المريخ جهودها ودعمها لناديها خاصة وأن جماهير المريخ ظلت تقدم الكثير لناديها عكس الآخرين.
رابطة مشجعي المريخ بحائل سلمت دعمها والبالغ خمسين ألفا.. وسبقتها مجموعة ملتقى مريخاب الرياض؛ بجانب قروب دعم المريخ بالخارج إضافة الى قروبات مريخية أخرى قدمت دعمها ومستعدة لتقديم الكثير، ونتمنى أن تتحرك جميع القروبات المريخية في التحضير لجمع مساهمات شهر مايو، ونتمنى أن تكون هذه المساهمات شهرية ؛ وبالتأكيد ستعين المجلس كثيراً.
وتحية خاصة أوجهها لمجموعة الأحباء او شلة مريخاب الرياض؛ وهي تفكر في تقديم الدعم للمريخ وهي مجموعة أصدقاء يعشقون المريخ ويحرصون على دعمه مالياً ومعنوياً.
عضو المجموعة النشط "عمار عزالدين" اقترح بأن يوجه دعم المجموعة للنادي خاصة وأن نادي المريخ تنقصه الكثير من الأشياء المهمة، وشلة مريخاب الرياض ستهتم بشراء مبردات المياه وتوفير الكراسي والترابيز وأشياء أخرى سيتم الاتفاق عليها مع المسؤولين بالنادي والتحية لكل من يساهم في دعم المريخ حتى ولو بجنيه واحد.
 نقاط موجزة
* التعامل الحضاري لجمهور المريخ مع خطأ أمير كمال لا يأتي به غيرهم.
* أخطأ أمير فسامحته الجماهير وهي تدرك قيمة نجم فريقها.
* لو كان ابوجريشة يتدخل في التشكيلة لما خرج كوفي وهو أفضل لاعبي الفريق.
* الذين يظلمون ابوجريشة عليهم أن يعلموا بأن (عادل) حريص على انتصارات المريخ. وابوجريشة حريص على تهيئة اللاعبين وتجهيزهم نفسياً.
 * ادعموا المريخ وانسوا شخصنة الأمور والمريخ يحتاجنا جميعا.
* الف مبروك الزواج صديقي المريخابي قائد قروبات الزعيم مهند كمال.
* الجمعة القادم سيغادر ابني محمد الى القاهرة مستشفياً ضمن وفد مركز الرحمن، ومحمد يعاني من النطق والمخاطبة أسألكم الدعاء له بعاجل الشفاء.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شهادة حق 
حافظ خوجلي 
المريخ ومتطلبات المرحلة

* لا يختلف اثنان على أن تعادل المريخ أمام وفاق سطيف نتيجة لم تكن في الحسبان قياساً بالجهود التي بذلت في تجهيز الفريق لكن هذه هي كرة القدم يفوز فيها درهم الحظ على قنطار الشطارة على نحو ما حدث ولا يعني خروج المريخ من ساحة الأبطال ما دامت هنالك جولة أخرى في الانتظار، وكما قال كابتن جمال أبو عنجة ماذا نحن فاعلون فيها- جهازا فنيا ولاعبين وجمهورا- وأضف على حديث أبو عنجة أن الإحباط لن يفيد المريخ في شيء بل يجعلنا ننصرف عن الأهم ونبقى في مربع يستوجب التحرك منه برؤية كيفية مواجهة مباراة الرد التي تبقت لها أيام معدودات.
* نعم مهمة المريخ بالجزائر صعبة لكنها ليست مستحيلة، حتى نتجاوزها المطلوب أولاً معالجة سلبيات المباراة الأولى، وهذه من مسؤولية البلجيكي إيميال بإعادة ترتيب الأوراق؛ تفادياً لتكرار أي أخطاء هناك، وكفاية الحصل هنا وغير مستعدين لمشاهدته مرة أخرى، وعلى الجهاز الفني أن يعيد شريط المباراة في اجتماع مع اللاعبين؛ حتى يقفوا على تدني مستوى الأداء مع كثرت الأخطاء التي صاحبت المباراة.
* تهيئة المناخ المعافى للاعبين من ضروريات المرحلة؛ لأن الانسياق وراء التصريحات المشاترة لن تفيد في شيء وكفاية ما قيل ما دام قد حدث ما حدث ولا يجدي التصعيد معه؛ لأنه لو ظللنا في حالة كلام عمّا سبق فلن يعيد أو يعدل في ما انتهت عليه المباراة الأولى.
* على كل لاعب أن يجلس مع نفسه بعد أن أعلن رئيس المجلس المهندس ونسي تجديد الثقة في جميع اللاعبين، وأخال أن في ذلك أكبر دافع لهم حتى يقدموا لنا بيانا بالعمل في جولة الإياب بالجزائر، ويبقى الهدف التأهل إلى دروي المجموعات، وإن كان البعض يراها بعيدة بمقدور اللاعبين- وبعون الله وتوفيقه- أن يجعلوا التأهل قريباً فيه القادم أحلى مع المريخ- بإذن الله.
شهادة أخيرة
* قدر المريخ أن ينوب عن آخرين في حمل الراية بمحفل البطولات الخارجية.
* ومشاركته تعني انتظار إضافة جديدة للكرة السودانية بعد أن عرف بذلك والتأريخ يشهد.
* ما عادت البطولات المحلية تمثل سقف طموحات من تعود العودة بالكؤوس الجوية.
* بالتالي ننظر إلى نجم السعد وفخر البلد بعين الرضا.
* القادم أحلى مع المريخ- بإذن الله.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*باختصار 
احمد محمد الحسن 
قرار مهم ضاع في زحمة الأحداث

  * في غمرة انشغالنا بالمواجهة الأفريقية الحاسمة بين المريخ ووفاق سطيف الجزائري في السباق المثير نحو التأهل إلى دوري المجموعات.. وفي قمة مشاركتنا في حملة التعبئة الإعلامية الكبرى لهذا الحدث الكبير الذي ملأ الدنيا وشغل الناس.. خرج علينا وزير الشباب والرياضة بولاية الخرطوم الأستاذ اليسع صديق التاج بقرار أعتقد أنه مهم جداً لكنه ضاع في زحمة الأحداث ولم يجد حظه من التعليق والإشادة.. القرار الوزاري وجَّه بتشكيل لجنة قومية برئاسة "أبو القوانين" الأستاذ محمد الشيخ مدني لإعادة تأهيل مجمع اللواء طلعت فريد الرياضي بالخرطوم.. وضمت اللجنة في عضويتها عدداً من الشخصيات الاعتبارية المتميزة التي يشهد لها الجميع بالكفاءة والقدرة والامتياز في إنجاز مثل هذه المهام القومية.. كان يجب أن يقف الرياضيون كثيراً عند هذا القرار المهم.. وكان يجب أن يوجهوا إلى الأخ الوزير اليسع كل ما في قاموس اللغة من كلمات الإشادة والثناء؛ باعتبار أن الاهتمام الذي أبداه السيد الوزير بأمر هذا المجمع.. واللجنة التي شكلها لإعادة تأهيله.. يعكسان قدراً عالياً من الفهم العميق والمتقدم عند السيد الوزير لمعنى ومغزى أن يتحول مجمع رياضي ضخم يحمل اسم واحد من عظماء الرياضة بالسودان إلى منارة يشع من ثناياها مستقبل واعد لآلاف الشباب والرياضيين الذين يمكن أن يجدوا في هذا المجمع بعد تأهيله متنفساً لممارسة هواياتهم وأنشطتهم الرياضية والشبابية والاجتماعية بعيداً عن أي مؤثرات سلبية مثل التي نشاهدها في كثير من المنتديات والمجمعات المماثلة.. ثم إن الإشادة التي نتحدث عنها نراها إشادة مستحقة لهذا الوزير؛ لأنه الوحيد من بين كل الوزراء الذين سبقوه في هذه الوزارة منذ أن كانت مجلساً أعلى للشباب والرياضة الذي أعطى الموضوع حجمه الطبيعي من الاهتمام.. واتخذ القرار الصحيح الذي من شأنه أن يعيد مجمع اللواء طلعت فريد سيرته الأولى لينضم إلى قائمة المنشآت الرياضية الكبرى التي تتميز بها العاصمة القومية عن غيرها.. ثم إن اللواء طعلت فريد الذي يحمل هذا المجمع اسمه يستحق مثل هذا التقدير وأكثر منه.. فهو رياضي بطبعه.. وهو أنموذج للرياضي المثالي الذي لا يخلط الألوان ولا يبعثر الأوراق ولا يؤمن بالتعصب؛ بدليل أنه بدأ حياته الكروية لاعباً لفريق المريخ في عشرينيات القرن الماضي.. وعندما قوي المريخ واشتد ساعده طلب طلعت فريد الإذن لينضم إلى الهلال ليعمل مع إخوة له على تقوية صفوفه حتى يصبح قادراً على منافسة المريخ الذي كان قوة ضاربة في ذلك الزمان.. فكان له ما أراد.. وعندما أصبح طلعت فريد وزيراً للاستعلامات والعمل في عهد حكومة الفريق عبود، وكانت الرياضة ضمن مسؤولياته في الوزارة، قدم الكثير من الأعمال والإنجازات التي خلدت اسمه الرنان على مدى الزمان.. ويكفيه فخراً أنه الرجل الذي منحت الحكومة في عهده أندية المريخ والهلال والموردة قطع الأراضي الضخمة التي بنت عليها إستاداتها الحالية في حي العرضة شمال وحي العرضة جنوب وحي الموردة.. ولولا طلعت فريد ورفيق دربه محمد عامر بشير فوراوي وكيل الوزارة لما كانت هذه الإستادات.. وما كان هذا الإنجاز.. أفلا يستحق هذا الرجل العظيم والرياضي المطبوع أن يطلق اسمه على هذا المجمع الكبير بعد تأهيله.. إنه يستحق ذلك.. وأكثر من ذلك.. يستحق أن يطلق اسمه على إستاد الهلال وفاءً وتقديراً لرجل كان له الفضل الأكبر في ما وصل إليه الهلال من مكانة.. وما يتمتع به من قاعدة جماهيرية عريضة.
  * أعود فأوجه الشكر نيابة عن كل الرياضيين إلى الأخ الوزير اليسع وأركان حربه في الوزارة وعلى رأسهم الأخ الصديق محمد عثمان خليفة أمين عام الوزارة على هذا القرار التأريخي الذي وضع الأمور في نصابها، وأعاد الحياة إلى المجمع العريق الذي كاد أن يطويه النسيان.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وهج المنبر
زاكي الدين الصادق 
لا وقت للحديث السالب..

بعد انتهاء مباراة المريخ والوفاق بالتعادل ظهرت على سطح الأحداث الكثير من السلبيات التي جعلت بعضهم يطلق العنان لتصريحاته السالبة والتي في رأيي تخصم كثيراً من رصيد الإدارة المريخية المطالبة خلال الفترة القادمة بالهدوء خاصة أن المريخ مازال المشوار أمامه طويلاً محلياً وقارياً ونتيجة مباراة الوفاق رغم أنها غير مستساغة وتهدد مسيرة الفريق في التواجد في دور المجموعتين، لكن بالإمكان تداركها إن اجتهد لاعبو المريخ في مباراة العودة التي لايفصلنا عنها الكثير؛ لهذا استغربت أيما استغراب من تصريحات نائب الأمين العام لنادي المريخ السيد محيي الدين عبدالتام؛ الذي خرج بتصريحات تحمل في جوفها الكثير من السلبية وتعكس صورة غاية في الهشاشة والضعف عن مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ الذي من المفترض أن يكون أكثر المتعقلين في تناوله لموقعة السبت الماضي أمام الوفاق لأنه يبقى المسؤول الأول عن مسيرة المريخ ومايحققه سواء كان إيجابيا أو سلبياً ولا أرى سبباً واحد يجعل أفراد هذه المنظومة يغرد خارج السرب بتصريحات غريبة للحد المدهش الذي يجعلنا نفرك أعيننا أكثر لمطالعة ماخطه نائب الأمين قبل معاودة القراءة.
كان علي عبدالتام أن يوجه تلك الانتقادات اللاذعة لمجلسه في اجتماع بدلاً من أن يطلقها في الهواء الطلق.
المريخ مازال في قلب المنافسة القارية لكن ما نراه من أحاديث سالبة يعطينا مؤشرات خطيرة عن إمكانية استمرار الأحمر في المنافسة القارية.
من قبل ظللنا ننتقد مجالس المريخ المتعاقبة لعدم المؤسسية؛ لكن أتى عبدالتام بما لايستطيعه الأوائل وهو يوجه انتقادات لاذعة لمنظومته الإدارية في وقت كان يجب أن يحدث فيه التكاتف في كل شيء خصوصاً الآراء المطلقة التي قام عبدالتام بطرحها عبر حسابه الرسمي في فيس بوك.
على المجلس الأحمر أن يكون على قلب رجل واحد إن أراد قيادة المريخ للأمجاد فما نراه حالياً يمثل قمة في العشوائية فنحن نطالع كل يوم تصريحات مختلفة لأعضاء مجلس المريخ وللأسف أغلب هذه التصريحات تغلفها السلبية.
وهج أخير
أكتب قبل مواجهة المريخ أمام أهلي مدني وأتمنى أن يستفيد المريخ من خسارة نده التقليدي ليتربع على الصدارة.
الأهلي يملك فرقة متميزة وعلى المريخ أن يحذر من المفاجآت خاصة أن المباراة الأفريقية الأخيرة ستفرض على المريخ اللعب بتشكيلة احتياطية.
سيعود النيجيري للمشاركة أمام الأهلي ونتمنى أن يسهم اللقاء في إعداده بصورة جيدة قبل مباراة العودة المصيرية؛ أمام الجزائري. النسر النيجيري لاعب متميز افتقده الوسط الأحمر بشدة وستمثل عودته عودة الروح لوسط الأحمر.
المريخ لا وقت أمامه للأحاديث المحبطة والسالبة وعلى الإدارة المريخية أن تجتهد لتجهيز فريقها بكل قوة.
مجلس المريخ مطالب بترتيب أوضاع الفريق قبل الملحمة الكبرى بسطيف؛ وهذا الأمر يجعلنا نطالب المجلس بالاجتهاد في سداد مستحقات نجومه خاصة الأجانب.
المجلس الأحمر ندرك مدى اجتهاده في إدارة الأوضاع الصعبة في المريخ؛ لكن هنالك تفاصيل يجب أن يهتم بها لأنها تمثل نواة النجاحات وإهمال هذه النواة يقود دائماً للإخفاقات وهذا ما لا نتمناه.
الفريق الجزائري استفاد من أخطاء بدائية من دفاع ووسط الأحمر، وغياب هذه الأخطاء سيمنح المريخ القدرة على تدارك نتيجة الذهاب المحبطة.
الآلة الهجومية مطالبة بأن تكون الأكثر فعالية في عين الفوارة، وهذا الأمر يتطلب اجتهاداً قوياً من إيميال الذي أظهر من قبل شجاعة كبرى في قيادة الأحمر عندما أسقط واري وولفز في ملعبه بعد أداء هجومي كاسح، وهذا ماننتظره في ملعب الوفاق.
المريخ الفرصة الأفريقية متاحة أمامه في جميع الأحوال لكن الأفضل للأحمر أن يواصل مسيرته في البطولة الكبرى في القارة.
الهبوط للكونفيدرالية لن يعيب المريخ؛ لكن التأهل من قلب الجزائر سيمثل مفخرة وسيجعل الفرقة الحمراء منافساً بارزاً على نيل اللقب.
المهمة صعبة لكنها قطعاً ليست مستحيلة.
الاهتمام والتوازن في جميع البطولات يجب أن يكون هدف المريخ خلال المرحلة المقبلة.
/////////////////////////////////
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وكفى
اسماعيل حسن 
شكراً (وكفى)

* مواصلة للدعم الذي تتسابق قروبات المريخ في الواتساب على تقديمه لنادي المريخ، زارنا عصر أمس بمكاتب الصحيفة، ممثلون لـ (قروب وكفى).. وسلموا السيد أمين الخزينة الأخ الطاهر الرشيد، مبلغ عشرة آلاف جنيه، وتسلموا إيصالاً مالياً بذلك من محاسب النادي آدم. 
* ومن السعودية اتصل بي في نفس اللحظة عضو القروب النشط أبو باسل موضحاً أنهم قصدوا تقديم دعمهم في هذا الوقت بالذات ليؤكدوا أن وقفتهم خلف المجلس والفريق ليست مرتبطة بفوز أو خسارة أو ما شابه ذلك. 
* وبالمقابل أشاد الرشيد بهذه البادرة الكريمة، وشرح لممثلي القروب الأخوين الدكتور مكي الأمين، وحاتم فاروق، الظروف الصعبة التي يعملون فيها، وحجم الصرف اليومي على نشاط الفريق، ومرتبات اللاعبين الوطنيين والأجانب، والمعسكرات الإعدادية داخل وخارج السودان، غير الديون ومستحقات الجهاز الفني.. نص حديثه في مساحة أخرى من هذه الصفحة. 
* (قروب وكفى) وعد أمين الخزينة بمواصلة دعمه للفريق، وتسليمه في الأيام المقبلة دعمه عن شهر أبريل.. وراهن على أنه في النهاية سيكون القروب صاحب الدعم الأكبر.
* ومن مستشفى الجودة اتصل بي عضو القروب الطاهر الفاضل، وأعلمني أنهم كانوا قد اتفقوا على تكريمي بشراء كرسي من الكراسي الماسية، ودفع قيمته (عشرة آلاف جنيه) باسمي، ولكنهم فوجئوا أن مشروع الكراسي تم تجميده.
* شكراً أخوتي وأبنائي أعضاء القروب، فلقد أخجلتم تواضعي لدرجة أنني لا أجد ما أعبر به عن مشاعري تجاهكم وتجاه ما تقومون به من أجل مريخنا العظيم.. وآهـ آهـ.
* آهـ لو ما كنت منكم.. كان وا أسفاي وا مأساتي وا ذلي.
* كان الرماد كالني. 

كيف يتأهل المريخ؟!.

* الرسالة أدناه، خصّني بها شاعر المريخ الأستاذ الأديب القاص المعروف محمد الخير حامد عن مباراة المريخ الأخيرة أمام وفاق سطيف، والاستراتيجية المطلوبة لمباراة الرد يوم الثلاثاء القادم بسطيف.. وتعميماً للفائدة التي ينشدها الكاتب أنشرها كاملة في هذه المساحة.
* صعّب المريخ مهمة عبوره إلى ربع نهائي أبطال أفريقيا بتعادله الإيجابي بهدفين لكل أمام فريق وفاق سطيف الجزائري الزائر.. والحسنة الوحيدة في المباراة كانت قدرته على العودة إلى أجواء المباراة مرتين.
* هذه هي الحقيقة الماثلة دون أية تزييف؛ لأن النتيجة صعبة، ومفخخة، وتتطلب من المريخ الفوز بأرض الخصم أو على الأقل تعادله بأكثر من هدف للعبور، وبذا يكون المريخ قد فرَّط في السهل وبحث عن تحقيق الصعب.
* نعم لا مستحيل في كرة القدم، ومثلما أحرز فريق الوفاق هدفين بأم درمان يمكن للمريخ- أيضا- أن يحرز بالجزائر، وقد فعلها سابقا، لكن هل ستسلم شباكه من الأهداف؟.. هذا هو السؤال الذي يجب أن يسأله مدرب المريخ لنفسه.
* لعب المريخ في هذه المباراة كرة مفتوحة ليس فيها أي تكتيك دفاعي واضح، وتعامل مع الهجمات القليلة للوفاق بدفاع مهزوز، وساذج، وكان في الإمكان أن تستقبل شباكه أكثر من هدفين، وهذا لا يشبه شكل وأداء الفرق التي تنافس على البطولات.
* نعم.. كان الهدف الأول من خطأ فردي، ولكن تكرار الأخطاء من هذا المدافع أو ذاك، يُعدّ هشاشة في المنظومة الدفاعية كلها، والدليل أن الوفاق لم يجتهد ليفكك الدفاعات المريخية، إنما لعب- فقط- على أخطائها، ونال ما أراد بإحرازه الهدفين.
* لم تظهر أيه لمسات تدريبية في المريخ حتى الآن، بعكس عهد غارزيتو الذي شهد تغييراً كبيراً في شكل وأداء ونفسية اللاعبين منذ بداية البطولة، وبعد ظهور الأخطاء الدفاعية في أول مواجهة ضد عزام التنزاني.. عمل غارزيتو- وقتها- على معالجتها واستمر الثبات، بل حافظ المريخ على شباكه ضد عزام في مباراة الإياب بالخرطوم، ثم كابوسكورب والترجي، وحتى في دور المجموعات انتصر المريخ في كل مبارياته بأم درمان، ولم تهتز شباكه ضد فرق شباب العلمة والوفاق والاتحاد، وكان هدف مازيمبي في نصف النهائي أول هدف يلج شباك المريخ بالخرطوم.
* أما في هذا العام فقد شهدنا هشاشة المنظومة الدفاعية منذ أول مواجهة قوية، وبهذه الطريقة لا يمكن التكهن أو التطلع إلى المضي قدماً في البطولة الأفريقية إلا إذا نجح مدرب المريخ في تجويد أداء المنظومة الدفاعية؛ لأن الفريق بهذه الطريقة لن يتقدم على فريق الوفاق حتى إن نجح في تحقيق عدد من الأهداف.
* الواقع الحالي يقول إن المريخ في إمكانه النجاح في إحراز الأهداف، لكنه لا يقدر على تجنيب شباكه الأهداف، وهذه هي المعادلة الصعبة التي يجب أن يجتهد مدرب المريخ في حلها.
* كلنا نعلم أن المريخ يحتاج إلى الانتصار في مباراة الإياب للعبور، ويكفيه فقط إحراز هدف، وفي إمكانه التأهل في حالة محافظته على شباكه، لكنه سيغادر البطولة إذا نجح في إحراز أكثر من هدف ونالت شباكه أكثر ممّا أحرز.
* فريق الوفاق ليس بالفريق الصعب أو المبهر الذي لا يقهر، ونتيجته التي حققها مع المريخ ليست هي النتيجة الحقيقية لمستوى الفرقتين، وقد كان في الإمكان تعديل الواقع وتجنب الأخطاء الدفاعية التي مارسها دفاع المريخ بمنحه الهدايا للفريق الضيف، وإنهاء الجولة لصالح المريخ بهدفين مقابل صفر.
* في إمكان المريخ- أيضا- اللعب بطريقة تكتيكية تمنحه السيطرة على منطقة الوسط، وتركيز الهجمات، للنجاح في إحراز هدف مبكر على الأقل، واستلام زمام المباراة، ومن ثم تسييرها وفق رؤى مدربه.
* رجوع المريخ في المباراة السابقة وعودته مرتين، شيء يُحمد للفريق، ويجب البدء في مباراة العودة من هذه النقطة الإيجابية، وفرض الشخصية التي برزت لدى الفريق على المنافس في مباراة العودة.
* ولا ننسى أن فريق الوفاق قد بدأ سهل المنال خاصة في الكرات العكسية التي يجب أن يركز المريخ على الاستفادة منها، مع الهجمات المرتدة، والعرضيات التي ستشكل خطورة كبيرة على المنافس، مع احتمالية تقدمه إلى الأمام عند نجاح المريخ في إحراز هدف مبكر يربك حساباته، بالتالي يمكن للمريخ تعزيزه بآخر.. والله المستعان.

آخر السطور

* قال لي كيف تتهم تحكيم مباراة المريخ الأخيرة أمام الوفاق بأنه مرتشٍ، فقلت له: (الله شافوه بالعين ولا بالعقل).. ولم أزد. 
* وكفى.
*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*تسلم يا زعيم
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

 مولانا بدر الدين عوض الله رئيس سيد الاتيام يعتذر للوسط الرياضي بسبب سلوك لاعبي الفريق


 
 
   تقدم مولانا بدر الدين الدين عوض الله عثمان رئيس نادي الاهلي ودمدني  بإعتذاره للوسط الرياضي للسلوك الغير رياضي الذي بدر من لاعبي الفريق عقب  مباراة المريخ العاصمي في الدوري الممتاز .. واكد ان ما حدث انفعالات عادية  في كرة القدم تجاه قرارات التحكيم واشار ان التحكيم يمكن ايضا ان يخطئ إلا  ان سلوك اللاعبين غير مبرر.



عظيم جدا
                        	*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*تسلم يا زعيم
                        	*

----------


## kampbell

*

شفتو كلام لوك في المؤتمر الصحفي ?

أعمل بالمجان ولا أستطيع تقدم أفضل من هذا ! 
إنفجر المدرب البلجيكي لوك إريمي في المؤتمر الصحفي عقب مباراة المريخ  ومريخ نيالا وتحدث قائلاً " في السودان تحرفون الكلام أكتبو ما أقوله فقط ،  أعمل في ظروف صعبه ولا يستطيع احد أن يتحمل هذه الاوضاع ، لا تقارنوني  بغارزيتو فهو وجد أجواء افضل من هذه ، لعبت مع المريخ 14 مباراة فزت في 11  وتعادلت في 3 بالأرقام حتي الان فريقي أفضل من الموسم الماضي ، أنا أعمل  الان بالمجان منذ فترة لم أتلقي راتبي وكذلك اللاعبين ، ألعب كل 24 ساعة  مباراة والجيد أننا نحقق الفوز كيف تطلبون مني وفق كل تلك الظروف تقديم  أداء أفضل ؟ 
الان أنا أعمل علي الجانب النفسي مع اللاعبين وأمامي تحدي خاص وهي مباراة وفاق سطيف سأخوضها مع الظروف اللتي ذكرتها سابقا . 
واضاف أنا لم أصرح لاي جهة بأنني سوف أغادر النادي بعد مباراة الوفاق 
*

----------

